# Rate the song above you (youtube) --- Part 2+2



## MDMAhead

*Old thread found here*


*Rules:

1. Please only post 1 song to be rated
2a. Please rate the song directly above you
2b. If somebody beats you to a rating of the song above you, the second person must change their post to fit the new person above that.
3. Please only use youtube or soundcloud links
4. Have fun (or else) 
5. When posting in the rate the song thread please attempt to mix up the genres and artists you link to. Its frowned upon to post the same artist repeatedly or same genre. It is also required you link to youtube videos or soundcloud clips as well.*




rhapsody1447 said:


> Agnelli $ Nelson - Holding Onto Nothing (Paul Van Dyk Remix)



I love the track that this is mixed out of (the Paul Van Dyk remix of 'Love Stimulation') - IMO it's definitely one of the best trance tracks ever made. But as for the PvD mix of 'Holding On To Nothing', I thought the beats and synths were pretty good - they had that late-90s/early-00s feel to them. But I found the vocal really annoying, hence I'm giving the track 5/10.




Arctic Night - My Feelings (Aural Imbalance Deepening mix)


----------



## Bomboclat

*please note that the rules have changed a smidge*


----------



## EseFlacko708

MDMAhead said:


> *Old thread found here*
> 
> 
> 
> Arctic Night - My Feelings (Aural Imbalance Deepening mix)



3/10...very, very boring, meditation music or something? calming but i'm not in the mood for this at all, didn't really go anywhere, no drop
------
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltVikkmrXzg

Lasgo-Pray


----------



## MDMAhead

I disagree with what you say, but still respect you as a person.


----------



## marsmellow

EseFlacko708 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltVikkmrXzg
> Lasgo-Pray


I liked the very beginning, and not much else. The vocals are really irritating and cheesy. 3/10

Lemon Sol - Memorandom


----------



## Swerlz

marsmellow said:


> I liked the very beginning, and not much else. The vocals are really irritating and cheesy. 3/10
> 
> Lemon Sol - Memorandom



I like it.. sounds good.. different from what I'm use to (I'm a Hardcore Manic ) 5/10

Art of Fighters - I'm Your Enemy


----------



## Bomboclat

2/10
I really dislike Hardcore, but I give it the 2/10 as it had that cool synth "pew" sound that I find to be kinda neat.

Prolix - Watch Your Step 
my "angry song"


----------



## JoshE

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Prolix - Watch Your Step
> my "angry song"



Awesome, Just added to itunes  7/10

_Far East Movement - Like A G6 ft. The Cataracs, Dev_


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

GurnEr JoshE said:


> Awesome, Just added to itunes  7/10
> 
> _Far East Movement - Like A G6 ft. The Cataracs, Dev_



 Way too commercial for my taste. I can't see how you can dance to this unless you're seriously drunk. The vocoder vocals are just... Sorry, this is really not my thing. 2/10

Regarding the advert, I think it's regional or something. So maybe UK IP are more likely to get an ad.

ASC - The Rain


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^that was some quality chilled out drum and bass.  Great tune to listen to while watching the sun rise. 

Kinky Movement - Minor Swing


----------



## MDMAhead

StarOceanHouse said:


> Kinky Movement - Minor Swing



Not a track I would buy myself, but still a nice funky lil house number   6/10.




Underground Resistance - The Final Frontier


----------



## EseFlacko708

MDMAhead said:


> Not a track I would buy myself, but still a nice funky lil house number   6/10.
> 
> Underground Resistance - The Final Frontier



6/10...decent acid track, beat was same through whole song tho, 8 minutes 
-------------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nngRw2rW2to

East Clubbers-Sextasy

POLSKA!


----------



## slef

EseFlacko708 said:


> 6/10...decent acid track, beat was same through whole song tho, 8 minutes
> -------------
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nngRw2rW2to
> 
> East Clubbers-Sextasy
> 
> POLSKA!




1/10

Sounds like something off a guido rave mix 

*AS1-Digitally Num*


----------



## MDMAhead

slef said:


> *AS1-Digitally Num*



Nice electro track - reminded me of Drexciya. The topless women in the video were a nice bonus   7/10.




Dominik Eulberg - Adler


----------



## Bomboclat

Cool video, nice and deep track. Really enjoyed it! 8/10

Tomy DeClerque - Memories From The Future

This song has been making me go absolutely nuts as of late.


----------



## CartoonPHYSICS

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Cool video, nice and deep track. Really enjoyed it! 8/10
> 
> Tomy DeClerque - Memories From The Future
> 
> This song has been making me go absolutely nuts as of late.



excellent! not my type of music, but i enjoyed it none the less. 7/10

Sub Foucs - Swamp thing (original mix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

CartoonPHYSICS said:


> excellent! not my type of music, but i enjoyed it none the less. 7/10
> 
> Sub Foucs - Swamp thing (original mix)



Pretty cool, isn't the intro (before the vocal samples kicks) from another D&B song? I pretty sure I've heard it a few years ago or something. A little more variety would have been nice though. 6.5/10

Terra Deva - Inside (Naked NYC Lover's Mix)


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> Terra Deva - Inside (Naked NYC Lover's Mix)



A nice smooth house track. 6/10.



Meeker - Save Me


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Meeker - Save Me


That was really good.  The percussion gave it a driving techno feel.  The vocals and filtered synth parts give it a trance vibe but then some of the vocals get really sassy and houselike.  It's a good example of successful genre-hopping adn an interesting track that made me want to move.
9/10

Loco Dice - "Carthago"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> That was really good.  The percussion gave it a driving techno feel.  The vocals and filtered synth parts give it a trance vibe but then some of the vocals get really sassy and houselike.  It's a good example of successful genre-hopping adn an interesting track that made me want to move.
> 9/10
> 
> Loco Dice - "Carthago"



Pretty cool, although doesn't the youtube upload get cut in the middle? 6/10

The Avalanches - Close To You


----------



## EseFlacko708

levictus said:


> Pretty cool, although doesn't the youtube upload get cut in the middle? 6/10
> 
> The Avalanches - Close To You



8/10...funky, like the vocals alot
--------

Special D-Nothin I Won't Do

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M51rMlAi0MY&ob=av2e


----------



## campaigns

EseFlacko708 said:


> Special D-Nothin I Won't Do
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M51rMlAi0MY&ob=av2e



I liked the little breakdown at 2:10, but otherwise it sounded way to generic for me.  5/10


Maor Levi - Shapes (Oliver Smith Remix)


----------



## jaker2562

campaigns said:


> I liked the little breakdown at 2:10, but otherwise it sounded way to generic for me.  5/10
> 
> 
> Maor Levi - Shapes (Oliver Smith Remix)



Not usually my thing, but I really enjoyed it actually, 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feWN8jctAq4


----------



## AgentSquish

jaker2562 said:


> Not usually my thing, but I really enjoyed it actually, 7/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feWN8jctAq4



Decent DnB track. 6.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVSSJ0CjqIw


----------



## Bomboclat

Psytrance is always very hit or miss with me. Either I love it, or I cant stand it. This, however, was somewhere in the middle. I didnt love it, but I didnt hate it. 6/10

Daedelus - Fates Say
If you dont dance to this, you're no friend of mine.


----------



## CXC

Pretty cool track,  interesting genre as well, but hard to dance to IMO    8/10

I Gonna give it to You - Chris De Luca & Peabird 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68ZvyRh3gCU


----------



## MDMAhead

CXC said:


> I Gonna give it to You - Chris De Luca & Peabird
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68ZvyRh3gCU



I liked that! - was experimental, yet funky as hell, and had a nice melody to boot! 7/10.



Phonique - Perfect Stranger (Phonogenic and Sasse remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Phonique - Perfect Stranger (Phonogenic and Sasse remix)


Ultra funky
Super Deep
the sweet beat had me
dancing in my seat
9/10

Original Sin - "Therapy"


----------



## keving420

sick build up with a good drop
really catchy
definitely made me bob my head
9/10 

The Disco Biscuits-Home Again
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-AlmDtJHuE


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

keving420 said:


> sick build up with a good drop
> really catchy
> definitely made me bob my head
> 9/10
> 
> The Disco Biscuits-Home Again
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-AlmDtJHuE



Decent, although I think this song is more non-electronic than it is electronic. Or maybe I just biased against vocals.  6/10

The Rurals - Corker (Original Mix)


----------



## marsmellow

levictus said:


> The Rurals - Corker (Original Mix)


Okay track. Goes on a little bit longer than I would like. 5.5/10

Archae & Grovskopa - Theatre Of Paranoia / Circuits


----------



## EseFlacko708

marsmellow said:


> Okay track. Goes on a little bit longer than I would like. 5.5/10
> 
> Archae & Grovskopa - Theatre Of Paranoia / Circuits



4/10...No rhythm until over half way through the track then decent drum beat, a bit too dark for my taste
-----

Kalwi & Remi-Explosion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SZDatZx0xE


----------



## WeMustEscapeEarth

6/10 - Not my style. Sexy video though. I started liking it at the very end.

Kid Cudi - Day 'N' Nite
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrDfSZ_6f4U&ob=av3n

I've been digging Cudi lately but don't know about his new album.


----------



## GirlInterrupted

WeMustEscapeEarth said:


> 6/10 - Not my style. Sexy video though. I started liking it at the very end.
> 
> Kid Cudi - Day 'N' Nite
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrDfSZ_6f4U&ob=av3n
> 
> I've been digging Cudi lately but don't know about his new album.



Pretty good song to party to. They play it too much on the radio though. :/ I swear the radio kills songs. I like other kid cud stuff though. 

Placebo - my sweet prince

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=OLGw_O0sCqM

This song takes me back to the dark days


----------



## MDMAhead

GirlInterrupted said:


> Placebo - my sweet prince
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=OLGw_O0sCqM
> 
> This song takes me back to the dark days



This really belongs in Non-Electronic Music Discussion, but seeing as I love Placebo, I'll rate it anyway   I liked it - it was slow and melancholic (unsurprising given that it's clearly about heroin), and Brian Molko's voice is amazing as usual. It reminded me of some of Radiohead's more downtempo songs. 7/10.




Underworld - Cherry Pie


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> This really belongs in Non-Electronic Music Discussion, but seeing as I love Placebo, I'll rate it anyway   I liked it - it was slow and melancholic (unsurprising given that it's clearly about heroin), and Brian Molko's voice is amazing as usual. It reminded me of some of Radiohead's more downtempo songs. 7/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underworld - Cherry Pie



Very cool. I really like longer Underworld tracks without vocals and with a bigger focus on the electronic elements (like Rez). 8/10

PFM - One And Only


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^that was a really beautiful drum and bass track. It reminded me of Roni Size's older stuff. so jazzy and atmospheric 9/10

Slam - Cacophony


----------



## Arnold

StarOceanHouse said:


> Slam - Cacophony


7.5/10 liked that

Ben Frost-Theory of Machines marmite type track


----------



## MDMAhead

Arnold said:


> Ben Frost-Theory of Machines marmite type track



I really liked that! - I loved the way it built, with the distortion gradually increasing and increasing - really interesting music! It reminded me of Murcof, which is a good thing   7/10.




Murcof - Cosmos 1


----------



## Albion

MDMAhead said:


> I really liked that! - I loved the way it built, with the distortion gradually increasing and increasing - really interesting music! It reminded me of Murcof, which is a good thing   7/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murcof - Cosmos 1



That album cover is creepy as hell. The song's got a nice build up and really has a powerful ambience...I like 

8/10

Freescha - Old Age for Duke of Slade


----------



## marsmellow

JSPete said:


> Freescha - Old Age for Duke of Slade


That was.. strange. Not sure what to think of it. Pretty good though. 7/10

Etnica - Trip Tonite


----------



## Inoxia

marsmellow said:


> That was.. strange. Not sure what to think of it. Pretty good though. 7/10
> 
> Etnica - Trip Tonite



Decent trance, but in my (possibly buzz relevant) opinion requires a higher tempo with such a progressive tune. 5/10

Attica - Timewarp


----------



## SkagKush

^ was very good....i got into it....but kept on freezing

Datsik...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1acPYhOpUoU


----------



## MDMAhead

SkagKush said:


> Datsik...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1acPYhOpUoU



Boring, generic, wobwobwob dubstep. 4/10.




Silicone Soul - Right On (original instrumental version)


----------



## tekkeN

funky happy vibes 6/10

Global Goon - Business Man


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

tekkeN said:


> funky happy vibes 6/10
> 
> Global Goon - Business Man



Not bad, I like the oriental vibe that this song gives off.  6/10

I don't remember if I posted this track before, but what the hell.

Jrod Indigo & Koyla - Promise Land (Extended Version)


----------



## dropsonde

Didn't expect to like it but it was pretty cool 7/10 

Shlohmo - Dead Pixel


----------



## campaigns

dropsonde said:


> Shlohmo - Dead Pixel



I like it!  There isn't a whole lot experimental glitchy electronica that I like, but this was done well.  7/10

Squarepusher - Planetarium


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Squarepusher - Planetarium


Good stuff.  I like the braindance drum patterns combined with sounds above 2kHz.  A lot of drum and bass has such strong emphasis on well, drums and bass, that it neglects melody.  That track had melody, atmospher, and great drum programming.  
7.5/10

Breakbeat Era - "Past Life"


----------



## Romie1092

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Good stuff.  I like the braindance drum patterns combined with sounds above 2kHz.  A lot of drum and bass has such strong emphasis on well, drums and bass, that it neglects melody.  That track had melody, atmospher, and great drum programming.
> 7.5/10
> 
> Breakbeat Era - "Past Life"


Not normally of a breaks man but this is pretty cool track. 7/10

Partial Arts - Trauermusik


----------



## MDMAhead

Romie1092 said:


> Partial Arts - Trauermusik



I just found out that this is on Kompakt (one of my alltime favourite labels!!!), and is by Ewan Pearson. I thought it was ok, but it didn't really grab me like a lot of Kompakt releases do. 6/10.




Aril Brikha - Akire


----------



## cherberbear

^^^ I liked it, 

noodley!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64avoVsbjpE


----------



## MDMAhead

cherberbear said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64avoVsbjpE



I normally hate plippy-ploppy minimal, but that was ok (although nowhere near as good as the stuff they've done in the past). 6/10.




Phonique - The Red Dress (Tiefschwarz remix)


----------



## marsmellow

MDMAhead said:


> Phonique - The Red Dress (Tiefschwarz remix)


I like this a lot. Especially the part that sounds like a bird singing. 8/10

HEFTY - The Wretch


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

marsmellow said:


> I like this a lot. Especially the part that sounds like a bird singing. 8/10
> 
> HEFTY - The Wretch



Fucking awesome! Just the way I like my techno. Dark, psychedelic, yet sufficiently varied. I would want this kind of music paying if I David Bowman experiencing rebirth into Starchild (the psychedelic scene from 2001: A Space Odyssey). 9/10

Sunshine Jones - Do Ya? (Sunshine Jones Re-Edit)


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> Sunshine Jones - Do Ya? (Sunshine Jones Re-Edit)



A nice subtle re-working, and no way near as cheesy as the N-Trance version!!! 6/10.




Underworld - Pearls Girl


----------



## HigherAwareness

MDMAhead said:


> A nice subtle re-working, and no way near as cheesy as the N-Trance version!!! 6/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underworld - Pearls Girl



Nice...relaxing at first. Then funky 7 out of 10 I guess
Now check this out. These guys were just in Orlando w/ Massive Attack. I missed the show however :-(


 Thievery corporation-best ever


----------



## marsmellow

HigherAwareness said:


> Thievery corporation-best ever


Not bad. I like "Lebanese Blonde" a whole lot better though. That song is amazing. 6.5/10

Progressive Attack - Hypnoticharmony (Part II)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

marsmellow said:


> Not bad. I like "Lebanese Blonde" a whole lot better though. That song is amazing. 6.5/10
> 
> Progressive Attack - Hypnoticharmony (Part II)



That was okay, it got a little bit repetitive though. Would have been nice to have some more variation. 5/10

Justin Martin - Sad Piano (Charles Webster Remix)


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

levictus said:


> That was okay, it got a little bit repetitive though. Would have been nice to have some more variation. 5/10
> 
> Justin Martin - Sad Piano (Charles Webster Remix)



*6/10*

Nice melodic track that would be GREAT for intros for sure... I would start a set with it.. its just too slow overall for 7 minutes , I would have to mix out of it quick. mix it into some funky house.



Bassnectar - teleport massive feat Zumbi


----------



## marsmellow

ChemicalSmiles said:


> Bassnectar - teleport massive feat Zumbi


Pretty good. 7/10

Moodymann - M-Traxx


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

marsmellow said:


> Pretty good. 7/10
> 
> Moodymann - M-Traxx



Cool, I like it. I love how it gets more energetic past the 2:00. The track really needed that push.  8/10

Radiohead - Everything In Its Right Place [Mike Foyle Intro Mix]


----------



## Noodle

7/10 

This one grew on me as it progressed.  

 _____


A toon from a different time in my life: *Kim Cooper - Drama ( ... )*


----------



## marsmellow

Noodle said:


> A toon from a different time in my life: *Kim Cooper - Drama ( ... )*


Good, but it goes on a bit too long, I think. 6/10

Swayzak - Kensal Rising


----------



## Noodle

It does run a little too long on its own.



marsmellow said:


> Swayzak - Kensal Rising



8/10 because I am a Swayzak fan.

____



I prefer this tune played a bit faster, but it is still a favorite of mine.

*E-Z Rollers - Tough At The Top*


----------



## ThizzMon$teR

Noodle said:


> It does run a little too long on its own.
> 
> 
> 
> 8/10 because I am a Swayzak fan.
> 
> ____
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer this tune played a bit faster, but it is still a favorite of mine.
> 
> *E-Z Rollers - Tough At The Top*



Super chill song. I love the vocals.

*DJ Ornator - Next Life*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBVrc6wc1h8


----------



## Noodle

3/10 because it is not my taste.



______


* Marek Hemmann - Right ( featuring Fabian Reichelt )*


----------



## MDMAhead

Noodle said:


> * Marek Hemmann - Right ( featuring Fabian Reichelt )*



Funky and quirky   6.5/10.



Dapayk Solo - Discard


----------



## Eckie

MDMAhead said:


> Funky and quirky   6.5/10.
> 
> 
> 
> Dapayk Solo - Discard



7/10

decent yea.

Reflekt feat. Delline Bass - Need To Feel Loved (Adam K & Soha Vocal Mix)


----------



## StarOceanHouse

That was a pretty cool trance track. Good melody and Delline's voice is nice. I remember that movie "It's all gone pete tong" Great movie btw.

7/10

Mutt - Kush Talk


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

StarOceanHouse said:


> That was a pretty cool trance track. Good melody and Delline's voice is nice. I remember that movie "It's all gone pete tong" Great movie btw.
> 
> 7/10
> 
> Mutt - Kush Talk



Ok for liquid DnB and a decent enough track to chill out to but nothing special imo 4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8nvx3vNA1k


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

darkinthepark said:


> Ok for liquid DnB and a decent enough track to chill out to but nothing special imo 4/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8nvx3vNA1k



I don't normally listen to hardcore, but this was actually pretty decent. It had enough variation and layers to keep me interested throughout the whole track. That's kind of rare for this kind of track. I also like the samples in the track. 

7/10

The Rurals - Song of a Thousand Names (Just Deep Mix)


----------



## marsmellow

levictus said:


> The Rurals - Song of a Thousand Names (Just Deep Mix)


That is really, really good. Very hypnotic. 9/10

Ark - Rising


----------



## StarOceanHouse

That track was pretty cool. For some reason the melody reminded me of some Sega Video game.

7/10

The Immortals - Mortal Kombat (Techno-Syndrome 7'' Mix)


----------



## FreeThinker1969

Great 8/10....

Here is a little hardcore rap for you

Wu-Tang Clan: Protect Ya Neck
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_Mh6TgQYB8


----------



## campaigns

FreeThinker1969 said:


> Great 8/10....
> 
> Here is a little hardcore rap for you
> 
> Wu-Tang Clan: Protect Ya Neck
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_Mh6TgQYB8



Yes.  I've listened to this album more than any other in my life.  So damn good, 10/10

Koan Sound - Can You Hear Us


----------



## MDMAhead

campaigns said:


> Koan Sound - Can You Hear Us



I liked the chilled melodic sections, but the weird glitchy sections really didn't do anything for me, and so overall I'm gonna have to give this 4/10.




Funk D'Void - Flealife (Christian Smith remix)


----------



## lostNfound

, That's the sort of choon that I get out of my chair to in a club. 7.5/10


I have a love/hate relationship with DJ Shadow but I've always loved Six Days


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

lostNfound said:


> , That's the sort of choon that I get out of my chair to in a club. 7.5/10
> 
> 
> I have a love/hate relationship with DJ Shadow but I've always loved Six Days



Six days is sick! One of his best tunes IMO. Too bad he seems to have cashed in recently. Kind of ironic considering his song "Why Hip-hop sucks in 96'?". But I guess everyone grows up and sells out. It's all part of the circle of life. 9/10

I am in a mood for something melancholic:

Nujabes - Counting Stars


----------



## ecstasyboy717

Loved it ^^ 
      Maarten de jong - A50
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnNj9QIPRsw


----------



## THClaire

ecstasyboy717 said:


> Loved it ^^
> Maarten de jong - A50
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnNj9QIPRsw



It's alright, 5/10. Techno is just a little bit too repetitive and the beats are too harsh for my taste, heh.

Toro Y Moi - Talamak


----------



## MDMAhead

THClaire said:


> Toro Y Moi - Talamak



I've never heard of Toro Y Moi before, but that was very nice!!! - reminded me of Hudson Mohawke or maybe Flying Lotus. 7/10.




Freur - Doot Doot


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> I've never heard of Toro Y Moi before, but that was very nice!!! - reminded me of Hudson Mohawke or maybe Flying Lotus. 7/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freur - Doot Doot



That was decent, the synthpop bits were pretty well done, although I am not too sure about the vocals. 6/10

The Rurals - Sweet


----------



## Mysterie

levictus said:


> That was decent, the synthpop bits were pretty well done, although I am not too sure about the vocals. 6/10
> 
> The Rurals - Sweet



really not my thing at all, just the vocals and wandering synths, and not really a change in the whole song 3/10 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdnOlBTMLMs


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:
			
		

> That was decent, the synthpop bits were pretty well done, although I am not too sure about the vocals. 6/10



Did you know that was by Underworld? (Karl Hyde and Rick Smith were both members of Freur). Here's the video for 'Doot Doot' - check out their hairstyles!!! - they were basically an 80s new romantic band!!! - it blows my mind that 10 years after 'Doot Doot' was released, Underworld released 'Rez'. How on earth do you go from making epic pop ballads to experimental techno????   






Mysterie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdnOlBTMLMs



I really liked that!!! - electro-pop with a slightly sinister edge   7/10.




M.A.Z.7 - Africa (Aural Imbalance remix)


----------



## Mysterie

actually enjoying it alot that i kinda forgot i was listening to it, kinda just zoned me out and took me to another place, probably would be choice for a chillout room or such    8/10

Coco Rosie - Werewolf (Omega remix)


----------



## Gigles

Mysterie said:


> actually enjoying it alot that i kinda forgot i was listening to it, kinda just zoned me out and took me to another place, probably would be choice for a chillout room or such    8/10
> 
> Coco Rosie - Werewolf (Omega remix)



Really interesting song, liked the the beginning and bass that came in at 3:30ish. Vocals were hit and miss for me though, so 8/10.

Mumbai Science - Gold

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2KsyDWJjdM


----------



## MDMAhead

Gigles said:


> Mumbai Science - Gold
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2KsyDWJjdM



I'm really not into this kindof electrohouse, with the constant builds and the noisy 'electro' synths. I just tend to like my music a little more subtle than this. 4/10.



Seal Rocks - Leaving Planet Earth


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

MDMAhead said:


> I'm really not into this kindof electrohouse, with the constant builds and the noisy 'electro' synths. I just tend to like my music a little more subtle than this. 4/10.
> 
> 
> 
> Seal Rocks - Leaving Planet Earth



Nice and atmospheric but gets a bit boring 5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3B31Hq5n5w


----------



## Gigles

darkinthepark said:


> Nice and atmospheric but gets a bit boring 5/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3B31Hq5n5w



Thought some parts good, others a little grating. 6/10

Mimosa & Pantyraid - Chaos Control

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNvm_fhmAlE


----------



## Mysterie

Gigles said:


> Thought some parts good, others a little grating. 6/10
> 
> Mimosa & Pantyraid - Chaos Control
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNvm_fhmAlE



really liked some parts where it all came together but at points it was kinda just not too easy on the ears 7/10

Shlohmo - Spoons


----------



## mindtrip

Mysterie said:


> really liked some parts where it all came together but at points it was kinda just not too easy on the ears 7/10
> 
> Shlohmo - Spoons




not my type of music but pretty beast none the less 7.5/10


Dosem - Beach Kisses [Joris Voorn Green Mix]


----------



## MDMAhead

mindtrip said:


> Dosem - Beach Kisses [Joris Voorn Green Mix]



I have a great deal of respect for Joris Voorn as a producer. This is a nice enough tune, although it's no way near his best work. 6/10.




Mono808 - Correlations


----------



## StarOceanHouse

this track deserves a giant OoOooOoOooooOoOoOoOoOoh. It almost reminds me of a cross between Freescha and Aphex Twin. Somewhat dreamy yet dissonant. 7/10

Sound Diggers - Lowdown N Blue


----------



## DOB

StarOceanHouse said:


> this track deserves a giant OoOooOoOooooOoOoOoOoOoh. It almost reminds me of a cross between Freescha and Aphex Twin. Somewhat dreamy yet dissonant. 7/10
> 
> Sound Diggers - Lowdown N Blue




not my style but I like that bassline.I refuse to rate it becose my knowledge about this genre is very limited but I respect the technical quality in this tune 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62YFTdV8i_o
can some dnb/dubstep/dancefloor house head rate this? be sure to set quality to 720p


----------



## DOB

campaigns said:


> Yes.  I've listened to this album more than any other in my life.  So damn good, 10/10
> 
> Koan Sound - Can You Hear Us



I will rate your tune becose I am dubstep addict/producent myself


Most part of tune lack proper dancefloor flow,its little bit too much broken yet the creativity and technical side is mindblowing.Dude that rated your choon gave it 4/10.. I give it 7/10


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> Did you know that was by Underworld? (Karl Hyde and Rick Smith were both members of Freur). Here's the video for 'Doot Doot' - check out their hairstyles!!! - they were basically an 80s new romantic band!!! - it blows my mind that 10 years after 'Doot Doot' was released, Underworld released 'Rez'. How on earth do you go from making epic pop ballads to experimental techno????



No I did not know that. I guess they were trying to be like The Cure or something.  I think Rez is way cooler than Doot Doot though. 



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62YFTdV8i_o
> can some dnb/dubstep/dancefloor house head rate this? be sure to set quality to 720p



Awesome music. Nero make some wild dnb/dubstep tracks. I love how this tracks just makes you want to get up and dance. 8/10 

Check out the samples from Charlie and the Chocolate Factory:

Crazy Penis - There's A Better Place


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:
			
		

> I think Rez is way cooler than Doot Doot though.



I agree!!!! I mean I love 'Doot Doot', but Rez is just something else IMO - absolutely mindblowing!!!!






levictus said:


> Check out the samples from Charlie and the Chocolate Factory:
> 
> Crazy Penis - There's A Better Place



A nice chilled, loungey house track. 6/10.




Stingray313 - Sentiment


----------



## xK-la

MDMAhead said:


> Stingray313 - Sentiment



A bit too slow for my tastes but I'd love it on acid.

5/10 - Half score for the fact that I'm sober, and would love it on acid.

Proppy & Heady - The B-Side


----------



## CXC

^^ LMAO , I stopped listening after 5 seconds (maybe a little prejudice) 1/10 
Really wonder what drug makes you like this crap ;-)

 That new stingray track on the other hand is a winner for sure!

Michael Forshaw - harder + faster
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLZBIVr8ZJk


----------



## MDMAhead

CXC said:


> Michael Forshaw - harder + faster
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLZBIVr8ZJk



Sick electro track!!!! - the rhythm was so good that it actually reminded me of DJ Stingray!!! 7.5/10. (by the way, I've nominated 'Sentiment' for the Best song of 2010 - if you nominate it as well, it will go through to the final poll!!!!)




American Men - AM System (Hudson Mohawke remix)


----------



## marsmellow

MDMAhead said:


> American Men - AM System (Hudson Mohawke remix)


Not bad. I like the melodies a lot. 7/10

Fatboy Slim - Everybody Needs A 303


----------



## Allein

Not my usual sound but liked it,got some real funk goin on with soem subtle twisted stuff creepin in, not pacey enough for me and some generic trance sounds that I've heard to many times.. 7/10


Sonic Solution - Bagdad


----------



## MDMAhead

atm23 said:


> Sonic Solution - Bagdad



A nice oldschool, pumping techno track. 6.5/10.




Ed Chamberlain - Zarathustra


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> A nice oldschool, pumping techno track. 6.5/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Chamberlain - Zarathustra



Nice, this tracks remind of the tracks that you would hear in the Hong Kong part of Deus Ex. 7/10

Nujabes- Mystline


----------



## Allein

levictus said:


> Nice, this tracks remind of the tracks that you would hear in the Hong Kong part of Deus Ex. 7/10
> 
> Nujabes- Mystline



Interesting ambient quality that I found far more engaging as it went on then I initially thought, quite enjoyed 7.5/10

Public Image Ltd. Miller high Life


----------



## Bomboclat

Im as much a fan of PiL as I am of Oingo Boingo and Chumbawunba. I like 'em, but I dont love 'em, and if I listen to too much of them I get annoyed easily.

4/10

and now for something a little different 
Light a candle for this one, and let the music take you away

Teebs - Arthur's Birds


----------



## MDMAhead

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> and now for something a little different
> Light a candle for this one, and let the music take you away
> 
> Teebs - Arthur's Birds



A nice chilled tune, although I got a little bored of those jangly synths by the end. 5.5/10.




Aural Imbalance - The Invisible


----------



## mav3rick

^ Super awesome! I really liked that. It was different from the usual stuff I listen to, so thanks for opening my eyes a tad today 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxvHwu4WR4s
House Of Pain vs Micky Slim - Jump Around


----------



## marsmellow

mav3rick said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxvHwu4WR4s
> House Of Pain vs Micky Slim - Jump Around


Pretty good remix. And I usually don't like this kind of music. So, it's good. The only problem, is that the parts the remixer added in aren't energetic enough. The original song is relentless. This one... the energy level goes up and down. Still, it gets a... 8/10

DJ Hell - Red Bull


----------



## Allein

^^

Really liked that one, it deivered on a number of levels for me, made me smile and got a bit distorted and dirty, I'll be lookin for more of the same

not sure how to follow up so I'll go for a track that a DJ I knew from back in the day always opened his set with, so holds lost of great memories..if only I could remeber them

Psycho Green - Labworks


----------



## Limey

Pretty decent acid trance tune. 7.5/10 - If you like this check Mateo Murphy - Meltdown (Could not find it on youtube) probably one of the best acid techno tracks ever, pisses all over hardfloor imho.

- This next one's a classic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoKG0B07kVY


----------



## marsmellow

Limey said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoKG0B07kVY


Masterpiece. I love UR. 9/10

Ancient Methods Vs. Adam X - Proarrythmia (Ancient Methods mix)


----------



## hlin818

8/10.  Interesting genre...not familiar with it.  What is it?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxQQ-DdRjAE


----------



## mav3rick

^ Veryyyyyy cool! Nice build to it, I was already groovin' along to it within the first 15 seconds.. I'm gonna look into them 

Now, bringing a bit of Evil Nine to this party! Haha, I'm a HUGE fan.. Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-qz3tbWy4Q


----------



## Bomboclat

Love the jungle beat sample, as well as the mystic synth samples, but overall just couldnt get into the track. 6/10

Lusine - Gravity


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Love the jungle beat sample, as well as the mystic synth samples, but overall just couldnt get into the track. 6/10
> 
> Lusine - Gravity



*9/10 *DAMN thizz I really enjoyed this... I can't even put it into words right now... but its a track that I took to right away... 

this next song I didnt know what to think the first time I heard it, but now I LOVE IT. In my top 100 EDM songs of ALL time. And busy p dancing is AWESOME!

Boyz Noize - Jeffer


----------



## tekkeN

*9/10* that was actually a top tune! eurphoric, but not cheesy, technical but fun, ace! 

bit of electro boogie braindance i just can't get enough of, does sound a lot like a keyboard demo but i like that sound 

DMX Krew - "Mr. Blue"


----------



## hlin818

8/10 had an incredible urge to dance and did!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LigIcEqeqA


----------



## marsmellow

hlin818 said:


> 8/10.  Interesting genre...not familiar with it.  What is it?


It's dark techno. Or industrial techno. Probably both. I love that stuff. If you want more like that, check out:

Traversable Wormhole (AKA Adam X)
Archae & Grovskopa
Reeko
Luka Baumann
Regis
Takaaki Itoh
Frozen Border
Oscar Mulero
Lots more...


----------



## ricardo08

hlin818 said:


> 8/10 had an incredible urge to dance and did!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LigIcEqeqA



Quite liked that, reminded me of Orbital. 6/10.

Escape from Tulse Hell - Ott


----------



## Romie1092

ricardo08 said:


> Quite liked that, reminded me of Orbital. 6/10.
> 
> Escape from Tulse Hell - Ott


Interesting tune definately not something I would normally listen to but I found it  relaxing 7/10

If you like prog house this tune is sweet :D
Eelke Kleijn ps The World - On The Edge (Deep Dub)


----------



## hlin818

9.5/10, absolutely loved it.  Progressive house is one of my favorite genres and I don't know how I never heard it before!  Loving this thread, good new tunes. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE_xT72KS2g


----------



## MDMAhead

hlin818 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE_xT72KS2g



This is a really good trance tune, and IMO James Holden is an absolute genius, but IMO the Way Out West remix is soooooooooo much better than the original (infact, the WOW remix is probably my alltime favourite progressive house track!!!!). I'm gonna give the original 7.5/10 (whereas I would give the WOW remix 10/10).




Anyway, here's some dark electronica - *marsmellow* - you might like this one:


O/V/R - Crippled Nurse (and Water)


----------



## hlin818

MDMAhead said:


> This is a really good trance tune, and IMO James Holden is an absolute genius, but IMO the Way Out West remix is soooooooooo much better than the original (infact, the WOW remix is probably my alltime favourite progressive house track!!!!). I'm gonna give the original 7.5/10 (whereas I would give the WOW remix 10/10).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's some dark electronica - *marsmellow* - you might like this one:
> 
> 
> O/V/R - Crippled Nurse (and Water)



We'll have to agree to disagree - I strongly prefer the original .  I agree though that James Holden is brilliant.  When asked what my favorite electronic genre is I can honestly just say "James Holden" because his music fits my personal tastes so well.  What genre his biggest tracks belong to can be debated to no end, but whatever they are, its a perfect progressive blend of house, trance, and possibly even some techno without the more annoying trappings any one of the genres tend to fall into. 

7/10, pretty good track.  It is a decent genre. And I thought the only type of techno that suited my tastes was minimal.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06fvMtgIWaE&feature=related


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

hlin818 said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree - I strongly prefer the original .  I agree though that James Holden is brilliant.  When asked what my favorite electronic genre is I can honestly just say "James Holden" because his music fits my personal tastes so well.  What genre his biggest tracks belong to can be debated to no end, but whatever they are, its a perfect progressive blend of house, trance, and possibly even some techno without the more annoying trappings any one of the genres tend to fall into.
> 
> 7/10, pretty good track.  It is a decent genre. And I thought the only type of techno that suited my tastes was minimal.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06fvMtgIWaE&feature=related



Decent techno, a little bit more energy or groove would have made this a better track. 6/10

Shy Fx - Original Nuttah


----------



## slef

levictus said:


> Decent techno, a little bit more energy or groove would have made this a better track. 6/10
> 
> Shy Fx - Original Nuttah



That's typically not my style but I liked the flavor a lot. Made me wanna go listen to some dub. 7/10?


*Cristian Vogel-Absolute*

Older, original minimal techno. Keep in mind works like these were produced before everybody and their grandmother started using ableton, reason and vsts etc. Before the laptop sound, etc.


----------



## MDMAhead

slef said:


> *Cristian Vogel-Absolute*
> 
> Older, original minimal techno. Keep in mind works like these were produced before everybody and their grandmother started using ableton, reason and vsts etc. Before the laptop sound, etc.



I love techno, but I found that a little boring. The poor sound quality in the clip didn't help. 5/10.





Here's one of my nominations for the Track of the year:



Underworld - Bird 1


----------



## m4gnus

MDMAhead said:


> I love techno, but I found that a little boring. The poor sound quality in the clip didn't help. 5/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of my nominations for the Track of the year:
> 
> 
> 
> Underworld - Bird 1



Wow, really nice track. I sure have to check out that album! I'll give it 8/10. 

Next: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ShdMyfi1IM


----------



## slef

MDMAhead said:


> I love techno, but I found that a little boring. The poor sound quality in the clip didn't help. 5/10.




like i said minimal techno..........but anyway the sound quality might have been due to being ripped from vinyl?  Becoming a lost art these days, that.


----------



## 303Thizz

m4gnus said:


> Wow, really nice track. I sure have to check out that album! I'll give it 8/10.
> 
> Next: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ShdMyfi1IM



8.5/10. I rather like the guitar at about 2:00 in.

A classic IMO:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BBS4Q5-d7w


----------



## Allein

Really liked this one, loved that bass line kickin in over the top and that spun out feel to it as well as the piano break, dark but complex with some old skool samples buried deep in the mix, I'll be checkin out more ot the same.

This, probably the most important dance track of my life (big up the Luton Massive )

Exodus - Kindread Spirit Mix


----------



## m4gnus

atm23 said:


> Really liked this one, loved that bass line kickin in over the top and that spun out feel to it as well as the piano break, dark but complex with some old skool samples buried deep in the mix, I'll be checkin out more ot the same.
> 
> This, probably the most important dance track of my life (big up the Luton Massive )
> 
> Exodus - Kindread Spirit Mix



Well, Bob Marley has never really been my taste - and this remix doesn't really change much I'd say. It doesn't really say me anything. The quality is really poor also. 3/10

Here's the next: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vZ3V6fswnE


----------



## Romie1092

m4gnus said:


> Well, Bob Marley has never really been my taste - and this remix doesn't really change much I'd say. It doesn't really say me anything. The quality is really poor also. 3/10
> 
> Here's the next: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vZ3V6fswnE


Fucken hell dont know what to say but its fucking awesome. Dont really think its ever possible to give 10/10 so it gets 9/10

Next tune on the playlist

Yamil Colucci - Antidote (Hernan Cattaneo & Soundexile Black Mix)


----------



## MDMAhead

Romie1092 said:


> Next tune on the playlist
> 
> Yamil Colucci - Antidote (Hernan Cattaneo & Soundexile Black Mix)



A nice melodic deep house track, although I did get a little bored of it by the end. 6/10.




Here's another of my nominations for the track of the year:


Birds & Souls - Birds & Souls


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> A nice melodic deep house track, although I did get a little bored of it by the end. 6/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another of my nominations for the track of the year:
> 
> 
> Birds & Souls - Birds & Souls



 This almost got on my list. The beginning feels a little weird, but after the first few minutes the track just grabs your mind. 8/10

Justin Martin - Get Low


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> Justin Martin - Get Low



Ooooh I liked that!!! It had an old-school feel to it, which is surprising given it was released in 2010. The vocodered vocal was very cool. This would be great early on in a club night!!! 7.5/10.




Mr C - Terricola


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> Mr C - Terricola



that will satisfy any electro purist. crazy effects on the vocals, lovely strings. jammin beat. id do some dancing right now to it if it wasn't 3:30 am. %) i like it a lot. *8/10*

Telefon Tel Aviv - Lengthening Shadows


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> Telefon Tel Aviv - Lengthening Shadows



That was beautiful! It had a haunting, Burial-esque quality to it. 8/10.




Here's my final push to get one of my tracks of the year seconded:


Mono808 - Correlations


----------



## ricardo08

MDMAhead said:


> That was beautiful! It had a haunting, Burial-esque quality to it. 8/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my final push to get one of my tracks of the year seconded:
> 
> 
> Mono808 - Correlations



I enjoyed it. Only one thing about it is the beat gets a bit repetitive. 7/10.

Afterglow - Phaeleh


----------



## Owl Eyed

ricardo08 said:


> I enjoyed it. Only one thing about it is the beat gets a bit repetitive. 7/10.
> 
> Afterglow - Phaeleh



I actually don't like music that is soft or slower like this, BUT IT'S SO BEAUTIFUL. The softness of the vocals and the beat really made me feel like I took a hot shower. I feel so clean nao. 8/10

Felguk - Do You Like Bass 2009


----------



## CXC

^^ No, I don't like this at all. It sounds ridiculously cheap and that vocal sample is really, really annoying. Totally unnecessary track IMO.   4.5/10

 Two Lone Swordsmen - Light The Last Flare 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtHKTxYZz2A&feature=related


----------



## Way|0st

8/10

sasha - expander

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLmOHfjLVWM


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Way|0st said:


> 8/10
> 
> sasha - expander
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLmOHfjLVWM



Insane classic! This the way Trance should sound.  It's interesting how listening to old skul tunes can make you feel really euphoric. 8/10

Another classic:

Billie Ray Martin - Honey (Chicane Club Mix)


----------



## tekkeN

can imagine getting into that e'd up but its not really my thing, does have a groove especially towards the end 7/10

bit of happy sad music

Kid Spatula - Trike


----------



## Gigles

tekkeN said:


> Kid Spatula - Trike



Nice mellow track   7.5


Crookers feat. Miike Snow - Remedy (Magik Johnson Remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3gvAqe-e6U


----------



## MDMAhead

Gigles said:


> Crookers feat. Miike Snow - Remedy (Magik Johnson Remix)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3gvAqe-e6U



A nice tune, although I'm not sure about all those soft-synth sounds. I think I just prefer analogue synths. But still, it's a nice tune with a nice vocal. 6/10.




Bushwacka! - Healer (House mix)


----------



## CXC

Nicely building up, good production, pretty decent track! 7/10

A Roy Davis Jr track that has just been rereleased on FXHE records:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msvS3Je7nxs


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

CXC said:


> Nicely building up, good production, pretty decent track! 7/10
> 
> A Roy Davis Jr track that has just been rereleased on FXHE records:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msvS3Je7nxs



Pretty cool old skul house track. It definitely has that mid-90s American house feel to it (which is a good thing!).  7/10


Just discovered this track in the Top Track of 2010 thread. Very very cool:

Bonobo - Kiara


----------



## tekkeN

that's a lovely tune, defo a top album of the year 9/10

I'm going to continue spamming this thread with Mike P

Kid Spatula - Dirtwah


----------



## Owl Eyed

tekkeN said:


> that's a lovely tune, defo a top album of the year 9/10
> 
> I'm going to continue spamming this thread with Mike P
> 
> Kid Spatula - Dirtwah



Not exactly my cup of tea. But it still had me bobbing my head to the beat. Kept my attention, so its a 7/10 in my book. 

I couldn't help it, it IS Christmas after all. Le Knight Club - Santa Claus (Paul Johnson Remix)


----------



## marsmellow

Owl Eyed said:


> URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaevpxqO9AE"]Le Knight Club - Santa Claus (Paul Johnson Remix)[/URL]


Better than the usual Christmas music. 6/10

Paul Johnson - Hear The Music


----------



## campaigns

marsmellow said:


> Paul Johnson - Hear The Music



Not totally my cup of tea but I enjoyed it nonetheless.  Nice feel to it.  7/10

6Blocc - Bad Boy (Blackheart Remix)


----------



## Trichord

campaigns said:


> Not totally my cup of tea but I enjoyed it nonetheless.  Nice feel to it.  7/10
> 
> 6Blocc - Bad Boy (Blackheart Remix)



Dubstep's not my thang, but the song was allright - 7/10

Los Bonitos (AKA Cocooma) - The Lights
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_6fKbuDQAk


----------



## CXC

A bit too trancy for me    4/10

This one is also quite trancy but somehow it does appeal to me: 
Vapour space - Gravitational arch of I0 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YY20D3olLYw&feature=related


----------



## MDMAhead

CXC said:


> This one is also quite trancy but somehow it does appeal to me:
> Vapour space - Gravitational arch of I0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YY20D3olLYw&feature=related



A nice old-school techno track - reminded me of the stuff Underworld were making in the early-mid 90s. 7.5/10.




Underworld - Dirty Epic (Dirty mix)


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Wow that track was incredibly psychedelic. I'd like to listen to this track on some acid for sure 8/10

Tara Putra - Tight Flair


----------



## Mysterie

StarOceanHouse said:


> Wow that track was incredibly psychedelic. I'd like to listen to this track on some acid for sure 8/10
> 
> Tara Putra - Tight Flair



pretty enjoyable spacey psychadelic track, reminds me of shpongle a bit 7/10

Salem - Sick


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Salem - Sick


I'm still trying to wrap my head around that.  I like the beats and atmosphere but am not crazy about the vocal.  Is that Gucci Mane's voice pitchshifted?  Overall pretty weird, noisy, and underproduced.  It reminds me of The Simulated's Horror Beats but with worse production (if that's possible).
3/10
Jeff Derringer - Principal (Samuli Kemppi Remix)


----------



## tritium

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Jeff Derringer - Principal (Samuli Kemppi Remix)



it didnt seem like it ever really got going. i would definitely listen to it high, but when im sober i like a very defined drop and increase in energy after a build like that. 5/10

Mustard Pimp - Cherry


----------



## MDMAhead

tritium said:


> Mustard Pimp - Cherry



Hmmmmmmm...........a combination of electrohouse and old-school hardcore. I loved the hardcore vocal, but wasn't so keen on the electrohouse beats and synths. Overall........5.5/10.




James Ruskin - Detatched


----------



## ricardo08

MDMAhead said:


> Hmmmmmmm...........a combination of electrohouse and old-school hardcore. I loved the hardcore vocal, but wasn't so keen on the electrohouse beats and synths. Overall........5.5/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Ruskin - Detatched



Never been a huge fan of this kind of thing. Too in your face for me. Sorry! 4/10.

Bless This Morning Year - Helios


----------



## CXC

Sound surprisingly good! Nice ambient with perhaps some live elements as well? Quality stuff for sure! Only downside for me is that it's a bit dark and gloomy (it's not the kind of music that cheers you up). 8.5/10

   The other people place - you said you want me 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyW91zZVclE&feature=related


----------



## ☆ jinx ☆

^^meh... This track didn't go anywhere and sounded more like background noise than anything else.  I kinda dug the vocals tho for the atmosphere.  6/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbkkW-eAfY0


----------



## wiiwee

☆ jinx ☆;9183260 said:
			
		

> ^^meh... This track didn't go anywhere and sounded more like background noise than anything else.  I kinda dug the vocals tho for the atmosphere.  6/10.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbkkW-eAfY0




Not a big fan of pianoey vocaley house, but this is pretty nice, I really like the dubstep wah wahs though!

7/10



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmeTnVjCjys


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

That's pretty fucking badass - LOVE that kinda electro tech house - where it keeps soaring, the beat is pretty hot too...

I'd give it a 8/10 - really loving that, can't wait to spin that. I'd give it higher but think the first drop just takes to long to climb and GO! But other than that, mmmm sexual.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RR6ApG5rkOY

I think psy dub is what Phutureprimitive is classed as, Macee...


----------



## Macee

I actually really enjoyed it, even though I have no idea what genre it is lol what is it btw? 

Very chilled and relaxing but not _too_ relaxing 8/10



Not the best song, but you got me in a chillout mood haha 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_To2nyIAPc


----------



## LimaZ

Nice chill music, but there are better.. 7/10 

some full on night

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-xoeONwXlc


----------



## 303Thizz

Sounded a lot like something I might have been into about a decade ago.
5/10
I was into this kind of stuff about half a decade ago:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...0wVN_MGzw&sig2=IkDzZnBvpOGpfv3Q-sNStw&cad=rja


----------



## bjv07

3/10 tooo fast of a beat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fswXw-eUSA

Walk on Water- 3 Bad brothaz


----------



## mav3rick

Not baaaaad at all.. I think it'll grow on me haha..

Here's something I've been slaughtering on my playlist lately.. Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bv27k5YCb6g

Chase & Status - Heartbeat


----------



## Coolio

mav3rick said:


> N
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bv27k5YCb6g
> 
> Chase & Status - Heartbeat



2/10


I wish this was a happy hardcore track for some reason.


I've been listening to this song a lot tonight:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OH1q5f8l8AA


----------



## Juvenile

Coolio said:


> 2/10
> 
> 
> I wish this was a happy hardcore track for some reason.
> 
> 
> I've been listening to this song a lot tonight:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OH1q5f8l8AA



Nut in eye? nasty. 

Didn't make it through the whole tune, not my thing at all. 2/10


Chase & Status 'Blind Faith' feat. Liam Bailey Official Video CENSORED VERSION 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcVYBxHEry0


(Uncensored version in the youtube comment.)  Awesome video clip to go with it too.


----------



## TearItDown

Good Enuff (Cash Flow Dub) Feat. Collie Buddz & Lindi Ortega

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EpInsozpsw&feature=related

Watch in 480 :D It's amazing (and I don't usually like songs about MJ).


----------



## Mysterie

TearItDown said:


> Good Enuff (Cash Flow Dub) Feat. Collie Buddz & Lindi Ortega
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EpInsozpsw&feature=related
> 
> Watch in 480 :D It's amazing (and I don't usually like songs about MJ).



i was kinda enjoying it until the vocals came in, ive got a thing against reggae vocals  , 5/10

Actress - Lost

this track's a little slow, so prbly best as background music %)


----------



## mav3rick

Hmmm not too shabby, I like it ^ 6/10

Boys Noize - Oh! [Freakin LOVE this track and Boys Noize in general haha..]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQSkRgBerM8

And what a wonderful way to bring up my 500th post :D


----------



## tritium

gotta love boys noize, the world needs more good electro. this song in particular is one of my favorites 9/10!

Wolfgang Gartner - Illmerica (Extended Mix) 
Gartner>Mau5 imo. by a lot


----------



## mav3rick

Iiiiiiiiii really like that ^ :D 

And yes, Boys Noize are seriously super awesome! 

I'm kickin' it back a few years now bare with me haha.. *Digitalism* are in Melbourne tonight, I'm a HUGE fan have been for years, I've even got the lyrics to Pogo tattooed on my arm, so to show love to Isi & Jence, here's the amazing track, Pogo! _I'm chucking in the Shinichi Osawa remix of it too which is f**king killer! [The film clip to the original track is really awesome too]_

Original
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sicf2CECUBo

Shinichi Osawa remix
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baDncBFyCDU


----------



## wiiwee

mav3rick said:


> Iiiiiiiiii really like that ^ :D
> 
> And yes, Boys Noize are seriously super awesome!
> 
> I'm kickin' it back a few years now bare with me haha.. *Digitalism* are in Melbourne tonight, I'm a HUGE fan have been for years, I've even got the lyrics to Pogo tattooed on my arm, so to show love to Isi & Jence, here's the amazing track, Pogo! _I'm chucking in the Shinichi Osawa remix of it too which is f**king killer! [The film clip to the original track is really awesome too]_
> 
> Original
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sicf2CECUBo
> 
> Shinichi Osawa remix
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baDncBFyCDU



Remix is awesome, 9/10 right there!

More Boys Noize!!

Start at 2:30 for the craziness

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dofLy7zYTzo


----------



## mav3rick

^^ Ohhh myyyyy goddddd.... 9/10 wait.... 9.8/10 haha..

That is seriously fucking awesome! :D Thanks a billion for posting that link! I came across this piece of gold too whilst perusing ye olde youtube.. My brain is exploding from all the awesomeness haha..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkCHYFZFuyo&feature=related


----------



## tritium

this song is awesome! how have i not heard of these guys before?? ill definitely be looking them up. 8/10

now, time to switch it up a little bit. watch in 1080p if you can
Ma. Bra.-Cursed Destiny


----------



## dropsonde

i went through my rave phase but i dont like that either way.. fairly cheesy? maybe if i was rolling balls 5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSRpV6L7FYs


----------



## mav3rick

Hmm that's kinda cool ^ diggin' it.. 6/10

Check out Ephedrix - Astral Ignition  SOOOOOOOOOOOO awesome.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWOPL8tGxzA


----------



## StarOceanHouse

8/10

Is christopher lawrence getting into psytrance now? I'm gonna have to start checking out his sets! This is a great full on track. I pretty much like anything on dacru records. Check out Sufi if you like Ephedrix. They produce some great full on.

Zen Mechanics - CBR


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

[Zen Mechanics - CBR ]
That was classy.  It sounded like good effort went toward sound design; alot of cool reverse, stutter, and build bits.  The vocal effect @ 3:40 was great.  It kept me interested the whole time.
9/10

Kissy Sell Out-This Kiss (Jack Beats Rmx)


----------



## CXC

until around 1:40 a gave it the benifit of the doubt but when the beat (if you can call it a beat) kicks in it gets real messy. Not my cup of tea. 5.5/10

Tura - reishi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbViqweLeH8


----------



## tritium

i dunno, im not really into this laidback slow style. it sounds just like background music to me 4/10

now some more fidget ftw!
Foamo - Rockerman (Lee Mortimer Remix)


----------



## JoshE

tritium said:


> now some more fidget ftw!
> Foamo - Rockerman (Lee Mortimer Remix)



Into is too long _imo_ but once it gets going it's pretty sweet. 7/10

*Lovers Electric - Honey (Sam La More Remix)*


----------



## mav3rick

Super duper awesome track ^ Biiiiiig fan of Sam La More :D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFwMUsd1hRU

Sub Focus - Let The Story Begin  = Sooooooooooooooooooooooo good :D


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Sub Focus - Let The Story Begin = Sooooooooooooooooooooooo good


Intro + breakdown were the best part IMO.  I liked the background arpeggios before the breakdown and during the outro but the mid/lead bass sound through the whole track was wack and the beat was a little static for my taste. 
3/10
Stewart Walker - "10 Years of Anger"


----------



## Bomboclat

That was great, I wish I could hear a better quality version of it! I love Eastern European Techno, and this has a great EE-Techno vibe, but with a very dark and psychedelic touch to it. Im only giving it a lower score because the quality was shit so I found it to be a bit mild, but I bet on a proper soundsystem and with a proper copy of the track it'd be absolutely slammin, but in a mellow way 
6/10

Instant party, just add water - The Phantom's Revenge - Charlie


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> That was great, I wish I could hear a better quality version of it! I love Eastern European Techno, and this has a great EE-Techno vibe, but with a very dark and psychedelic touch to it. Im only giving it a lower score because the quality was shit so I found it to be a bit mild, but I bet on a proper soundsystem and with a proper copy of the track it'd be absolutely slammin, but in a mellow way
> 6/10
> 
> Instant party, just add water - The Phantom's Revenge - Charlie



Wow! This is one groovy track. Makes me want to get up and dance. Perfect summer vibes - makes me miss Goa (I just got back from Goa to Kiev last night ). 9/10

James Holden - Horizons (Way Out West Remix)


----------



## Pietttaimf

Nice track. Perfect for dancing during sunrise . 8/10

Format:B - Dog Tag (Sébastien Léger Remix)

http://soundcloud.com/sebastienleger/format-b-dog-tag-sebastien-leger-remix-formatik-records


----------



## dropsonde

thats a sweet track. always in the mood for some good  tech. 9/10

2Drops - Wave Luv

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMdZZSyc0Xs 

headphones + 2cb = mind melt


----------



## Octarine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gWyDuBIk8E
Dreadzone - Tomorrow never comes


----------



## afrojack

Ah miss listening to that dub perfect for the blunt 8/10

Pretty Lights - I Can See It In Your Face 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdD1E8ieBiM&feature=related

pretty much any pretty lights is gonna hit that spot


----------



## Gigles

Groovy, with a nice electro synth. 8/10

The XX vs. Deadmau5 & Kaskade - I Remember Shelter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQHLX6d90M8


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Gigles said:


> Groovy, with a nice electro synth. 8/10
> 
> The XX vs. Deadmau5 & Kaskade - I Remember Shelter
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQHLX6d90M8



This was okay, I thought the original was better. 5/10

Some 90s old skul:

Fatboy Slim - Right Here, Right Now


----------



## Arnold

levictus said:


> Some 90s old skul:
> 
> Fatboy Slim - Right Here, Right Now


8/10 never gets old


Friends, Lovers & Family - Diamond Lil's - Rising High Records Classic


----------



## StarOceanHouse

That was so dope. It sounds like a mix of goa and progressive trance. I thoroughly enjoyed it 8/10


Minimi - Shiki No Uta


----------



## Mysterie

StarOceanHouse said:


> That was so dope. It sounds like a mix of goa and progressive trance. I thoroughly enjoyed it 8/10
> 
> 
> Minimi - Shiki No Uta



7/10, fairly enjoyable japanese track, also quite nostalgic with anime visuals

Shlohmo - Post Atmosphere (baths remix)


----------



## bjv07

Mysterie said:


> 7/10, fairly enjoyable japanese track, also quite nostalgic with anime visuals
> 
> Shlohmo - Post Atmosphere (baths remix)



3/10.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cq63inHBLA

This video sucks


----------



## Gigles

^^ 7/10. I wasn't a big fan of the first minute, but it grew on me.

Bassnectar & Datsik - Yes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYneTd0O3oY


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYneTd0O3oY


That had some really neat bass tones but nothing totally unique.  The bass' melodic pattern sounds pretty familiar to other Bassnectar progressions.  I don't care for the ragga vocal much but the drums are nice.
6/10
Signal Path - "Verbal Yes"


----------



## Juice.

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> That had some really neat bass tones but nothing totally unique.  The bass' melodic pattern sounds pretty familiar to other Bassnectar progressions.  I don't care for the ragga vocal much but the drums are nice.
> 6/10
> Signal Path - "Verbal Yes"


8/10

Annoyingly fantastic. Creative sound that I'm enjoying.

Picco - Venga (Porter Robinson Remix)


----------



## wiiwee

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> That had some really neat bass tones but nothing totally unique.  The bass' melodic pattern sounds pretty familiar to other Bassnectar progressions.  I don't care for the ragga vocal much but the drums are nice.
> 6/10
> Signal Path - "Verbal Yes"



Not sure what genre this is but that's a straight 9/10 or 10/10 right there!  Sounds like jam band EDM hybrid stuff, it's really cool 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSFrHi7z_ag


----------



## KingBlueTwista

^^ Mmmmm nice, not really a big fan of trance but that was pretty sexy. On X I bet it would be almost orgasmic  7.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qk353OhMQx4


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qk353OhMQx4



Loving it from those windchimes to the garage rhythm.  That was so chill and deep.  The way the layers slowly crept in was like being wrapped in a blanket of sound.  I would have liked a bit more variety.
6/10

Joel Mull-Harmonautic String


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Joel Mull-Harmonautic String



A pretty nice tech-house track. 6.5/10.




Lemon8 - Model8 (Lemon8 remix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> A pretty nice tech-house track. 6.5/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemon8 - Model8 (Lemon8 remix)



This was all right. Got a little bit repetitive though. 5/10

Vibrasphere - Late Winter Storms


----------



## Psychodelirium

levictus said:


> This was all right. Got a little bit repetitive though. 5/10
> 
> Vibrasphere - Late Winter Storms



One of the more relaxing psytrance tracks that I've heard. 7.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kRBt6K1VMY


----------



## hlin818

Unique is one word for it but thats not wholly a good thing.  6.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Jzh9y_6K-g


----------



## MDMAhead

hlin818 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Jzh9y_6K-g



I really enjoyed that! - a nice melodic trance track, without any cheese!!! 7/10.




Jimmy Van M & Young American Primitive - Forget Time (Dub mix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

I thought my speakers were blown in the beginning, lol.  I was lovin the quick bongo/conga cuts in the beginning.  Once that first synth pad let loose and the squeals and vocal samples started, I knew I was in for a treat.  From there, it felt like it kept building in intensity.  Overall, That track had a very psy feel w/out succumbing to a lot of trance music's formulaic shortcomings. 
7/10

Primordial Ooze - "Centered"


----------



## campaigns

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Primordial Ooze - "Centered"



Wow.  I really like that.  Cools synths and overall good flow.  8/10


Cutline - Let Me Go


----------



## hlin818

5/10.  Not a big fan of that uh, "type" of dubstep.  A bit overdone in my opinion.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Klsx-vmFbd0


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Klsx-vmFbd0


That was a real ear-tickler.  I loved the crystalline synth arpeggios w/ delay and the hushed, affected vocal samples were like aural hallucinations.  I would've like the bassline a little more forward in the mix b/c it sounded like there was some cool filter or waveshape modulation going on there.  I don't really care for trance music a ton but can't deny the catchiness of that tune. I was really attracted to the outro.
6/10

SFX - "Allah Akbar"


----------



## Vriess

^ nice one, especially considering how old it is, almost 20 years wow 7.5/10

Emalkay - PoweR Tool
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP6kTQ_90K0


----------



## MDMAhead

Vriess said:


> Emalkay - PoweR Tool
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP6kTQ_90K0



Wow, that was evil!!! I normally hate wobwobwob dubstep, but that bassline was somehow different to (and a lot less cheesy than) most other dubstep tracks. I could see myself getting into this in a club if I was in the right frame of mind (or on the right drugs!). 6/10.





Vince Watson - Atom


----------



## BrahamCracker

I could rock out to this in any club, just not listening to it at home  Even tho not my style I enjoyed. 6.5/10


----------



## ricardo08

Afterglow - Phaeleh


----------



## MDMAhead

ricardo08 said:


> Afterglow - Phaeleh



You got the link wrong - the link took me to 'Couldn't' by Eleven Tigers, so I'm gonna review that instead. I loved it!!!! - really atmospheric, with proper dubby sub-bass stabs. Excellent stuff!!! 7.5/10.




Art Of Trance - Breathe (Vocal mix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> You got the link wrong - the link took me to 'Couldn't' by Eleven Tigers, so I'm gonna review that instead. I loved it!!!! - really atmospheric, with proper dubby sub-bass stabs. Excellent stuff!!! 7.5/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art Of Trance - Breathe (Vocal mix)



Super cool! This is the way all trance should sound like! 9/10 

Bonobo - We Could Forever


----------



## BrahamCracker

I love that sound, first time i've heard the song. Pretty chill. Thanks for sharing! 8.5/10





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozuFCYJQ4os&feature=related

Sabres of Paradise - Haunted Dancehall


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

BrahamCracker said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozuFCYJQ4os&feature=related
> 
> Sabres of Paradise - Haunted Dancehall



That was great; maybe more contemporary classical then EDM but still an easy 9/10.

EBN - " Get Down Get Down"


----------



## TearItDown

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> That was great; maybe more contemporary classical then EDM but still an easy 9/10.
> 
> EBN - " Get Down Get Down"



0/10

Annoyed me after 15 seconds, gave me a headache after a minute. It's not even a song, it's awful (and annoying) samples played over and over with a little beat in the background.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvXmCgK2lXk


----------



## LoveKillsSlowly10

TearItDown said:


> 0/10
> 
> Annoyed me after 15 seconds, gave me a headache after a minute. It's not even a song, it's awful (and annoying) samples played over and over with a little beat in the background.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvXmCgK2lXk



7/10...and I usually hate dubstep, I wasn't a big fan of the intro but at least theres some interesting wobbles in this track.

Silvia Ecomo and Chuckie-Moombah (Afrojack Remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsX1qvRjTYM


----------



## MDMAhead

TearItDown said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvXmCgK2lXk



I loved the intro - really atmospheric and dark. But then it turned into a really boring, unimaginative, wobwobwob dubstep track. 4/10.




Mathew Jonson - Marionette


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> I loved the intro - really atmospheric and dark. But then it turned into a really boring, unimaginative, wobwobwob dubstep track. 4/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mathew Jonson - Marionette



Pretty cool. Nice melodic techno. 7/10

Binary Finary - 1998


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Binary Finary - 1998


Full of classic trance archetypes and great builds.  Again, I don't care much for trance but can appreciate it for its greatness w/in the genre.
9/10
John Gaiser-Mfnstmp


----------



## CXC

Excellent minimal track!  8.5/10

Luke Slaters 7th Plain - Think city
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xF3SePCbek&playnext=1&list=PLBC6AED2AE81B8481&index=23


----------



## LoveKillsSlowly10

CXC said:


> Excellent minimal track!  8.5/10
> 
> Luke Slaters 7th Plain - Think city
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xF3SePCbek&playnext=1&list=PLBC6AED2AE81B8481&index=23



5/10...a little bland for my taste, almost sounded lo-fi

-----

Kalwi & Remi-Imagination

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDgp_avrn14


----------



## MDMAhead

CXC said:


> Luke Slaters 7th Plain - Think city
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xF3SePCbek&playnext=1&list=PLBC6AED2AE81B8481&index=23



1994 eh? - the golden age of techno   As you know, I love the deep stuff, so this gets a 7/10 from me.




Alex Smoke - Brian's Lung (Inflated mix)


----------



## LoveKillsSlowly10

CXC said:


> Excellent minimal track!  8.5/10
> 
> Luke Slaters 7th Plain - Think city
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xF3SePCbek&playnext=1&list=PLBC6AED2AE81B8481&index=23



5/10...a little bland for my taste, almost sounds lo-fi
---------------

Kalwi & Remi-Imagination

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDgp_avrn14


----------



## MDMAhead

CXC said:


> Luke Slaters 7th Plain - Think city
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xF3SePCbek&playnext=1&list=PLBC6AED2AE81B8481&index=23



1994 eh? - the golden age of techno   As you know, I love the deep stuff, so this gets a 7/10 from me.




Alex Smoke - Brian's Lung (Inflated mix)


----------



## Diskordia

MDMAhead said:


> 1994 eh? - the golden age of techno   As you know, I love the deep stuff, so this gets a 7/10 from me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Smoke - Brian's Lung (Inflated mix)



Liked this more and more as it went on. Some parts reminded of AFXs better stuff 7/10.

Psykovsky - Bezdne Vselennoy


----------



## LoveKillsSlowly10

Diskordia said:


> Liked this more and more as it went on. Some parts reminded of AFXs better stuff 7/10.
> 
> Psykovsky - Bezdne Vselennoy



7/10...absolutely crazy
----

Laidback Luke-My God

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUbcIfMdQTM


----------



## marsmellow

LoveKillsSlowly10 said:


> Laidback Luke-My God
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUbcIfMdQTM


Not bad. 6/10

Heiko Laux - Seismic Acid


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

marsmellow said:


> Not bad. 6/10
> 
> Heiko Laux - Seismic Acid



Pretty cool, I like the acid vibes. Would love to hear this at some warehouse party or something.

Astral Projection - Dancing Galaxy


----------



## StarOceanHouse

"The spice extends life. The spice expands consciousness. The spice is vital to space travel. traveling without moving!"

This is the track that got me into goa trance. Such a classic. Quite uplifting and psychedlic. 10/10

Globular - Colours of the Brainbow


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Globular - Colours of the Brainbow


That was like psy-boss nova.  It had a really unique sound but not one I really dug.  It was a bit too busy at times.  I like the rhythm and feel but didn't like the sounds themselves.
5/10
Konrad Black - "Draconia"


----------



## ricardo08

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> That was like psy-boss nova.  It had a really unique sound but not one I really dug.  It was a bit too busy at times.  I like the rhythm and feel but didn't like the sounds themselves.
> 5/10
> Konrad Black - "Draconia"



That was good. I don't usually listen to that sort of thing but I enjoyed that. Nice basslines.

A Raw Understanding - The Flashbulb


----------



## MDMAhead

ricardo08 said:


> A Raw Understanding - The Flashbulb



That was awesome!!!! - I loved the melodies, I loved all the dirrerent synth sounds, I loved all the different drum patterns. This is how IDM should be done!!!! 8/10.




Junior Boys - In The Morning (Alex Smoke remix)


----------



## Monkeybizness

MDMAhead said:


> That was awesome!!!! - I loved the melodies, I loved all the dirrerent synth sounds, I loved all the different drum patterns. This is how IDM should be done!!!! 8/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junior Boys - In The Morning (Alex Smoke remix)


i actually liked it and i enjoyed the vocals 

8/10
___________________________________

now this song focus on the lyrics !!!!!

AWESOMNESS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv3YAo9M39U


----------



## shiznik

Monkeybizness said:


> i actually liked it and i enjoyed the vocals
> 
> 8/10
> ___________________________________
> 
> now this song focus on the lyrics !!!!!
> 
> AWESOMNESS
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv3YAo9M39U



Not usually a fan of this genre but it did develop well and build in to something nice which is more than I can say about a lot of stuff like this.

7/10

Receptor - Girls (I was pretty sure on my copy of the E.P. it was named "Ass" but whatever)


----------



## Mysterie

shiznik said:


> Not usually a fan of this genre but it did develop well and build in to something nice which is more than I can say about a lot of stuff like this.
> 
> 7/10
> 
> Receptor - Girls (I was pretty sure on my copy of the E.P. it was named "Ass" but whatever)



holy shit digging this song from the very start 9/10

The Streets - In the Middle (nero remix)


----------



## LoveKillsSlowly10

Mysterie said:


> holy shit digging this song from the very start 9/10
> 
> The Streets - In the Middle (nero remix)



7/10, not the biggest fan of dubstep but the vocals were pretty nice and the lead in

and for some good house...Guetta, Ingrosso, Dirty South-How Soon is Now?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpzYg3WevaQ


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Guetta, Ingrosso, Dirty South-How Soon is Now?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpzYg3WevaQ



I liked the vocal a ton.  It was classy and soulful.  I'm not a huge fan of the whole "house piano chord" sound.  There were some cool accents around the builds but I never felt like it got totally moving.  It was good to listen to but didn't have enough jack to make me want to dance.
6/10

Peace Division - "Black Light Sleeze"


----------



## mav3rick

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I liked the vocal a ton.  It was classy and soulful.  I'm not a huge fan of the whole "house piano chord" sound.  There were some cool accents around the builds but I never felt like it got totally moving.  It was good to listen to but didn't have enough jack to make me want to dance.
> 6/10
> 
> Peace Division - "Black Light Sleeze"



*9/10* 

^ I really, really, reallyyyyyy love that track.. Like, REALLY!  I would have given it a 9.5/10 if it went for longer! Fucking awesome, kudos to Prodigal, mad props son! Lol.

Here's a bit of homegrown Australian talent I thought I'd throw in. Melbourne boy, awesome musical knowledge and creativity, plus he's a genuinely nice guy! (For the ladies reading, he's illegally sexy  haha)

*Kalus - Fickle (Original Mix)*http://soundcloud.com/djkalus/kalus-fickled-original-mix


----------



## MDMAhead

mav3rick said:


> Here's a bit of homegrown Australian talent I thought I'd throw in. Melbourne boy, awesome musical knowledge and creativity, plus he's a genuinely nice guy! (For the ladies reading, he's illegally sexy  haha)
> 
> *Kalus - Fickle (Original Mix)*http://soundcloud.com/djkalus/kalus-fickled-original-mix



A nice slice of deep electronic house music. I'm not sure how keen I am on the lead synth sound, but the groove was exquisite!!! 7/10.




The Black Dog - Witches OV


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> A nice slice of deep electronic house music. I'm not sure how keen I am on the lead synth sound, but the groove was exquisite!!! 7/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Black Dog - Witches OV



Not bad, although it would have been nice to have a little more stuff going on - more layers and transitions perhaps? 5/10

Some old skul (I was 1 when this was released) goodness:

808 State - Pacific State


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> 808 State - Pacific State


I'll give love to you and that track simply b/c it's classic.  Graham Massey and 808 state had a huge influence on an electronic music scene that was, at that time, in its infancy.  Look up the Madchester scene for some cool rave history.  

I like the plinky synths, sax, pads, vocal...almost everything.  My one dislike is the the kick pattern.  I like 4x4 and (I know its silly) but get mildy annoyed when it skips the downbeat on 4 and hits the upbeat instead.  I love the animal sounds in the intro.  The vocal reminds me a lot of Deep Forest.
6/10

Deep Forest - "Forest Hymn (Ade Laugee DnB Rmx)


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Deep Forest - "Forest Hymn (Ade Laugee DnB Rmx)



A lovely warm drum & bass track   7/10.




Exocet - Demon Seed


----------



## mav3rick

MDMAhead said:


> A lovely warm drum & bass track   7/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exocet - Demon Seed



^ Amazing! 8/10 

Bloc Party - Where Is Home (Burial Remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIqptGzkt_s


----------



## hlin818

mav3rick said:


> ^ Amazing! 8/10
> 
> Bloc Party - Where Is Home (Burial Remix)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIqptGzkt_s



Quite liked that, Burial has some great remixes.  7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrOxtxkCBdY


----------



## MDMAhead

hlin818 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrOxtxkCBdY



I absolutely adore this track!!!!! - so deep and so melodic   It's my 2nd favourite Brikha track. 9/10.




Here's my favourite Brikha track (which is actually the flipside of 'Winter'):


Aril Brikha - Berghain


----------



## wiiwee

MDMAhead said:


> I absolutely adore this track!!!!! - so deep and so melodic   It's my 2nd favourite Brikha track. 9/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my favourite Brikha track (which is actually the flipside of 'Winter'):
> 
> 
> Aril Brikha - Berghain



Never heard of Brikha before but this is amazing, such a chill sounding track! Sounds like it would be great driving music too.   This is my favorite from this entire thread so far! Thanks for posting it! 10/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPQFGZt6jLY


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

wiiwee said:


> Never heard of Brikha before but this is amazing, such a chill sounding track! Sounds like it would be great driving music too.   This is my favorite from this entire thread so far! Thanks for posting it! 10/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPQFGZt6jLY



I am not really into Boyz Noize, but this track would have been fun to listen to in club with some chicks.  6/10

Turn of the millenium old skul:

Beastie Boys - Body Movin (Fatboy Slim Remix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> Beastie Boys - Body Movin (Fatboy Slim Remix)



dug it, just buggin on the sword clashing sound effects and stuff. ill video tho, fatboy slizim big beat banger fits right wit the beastie boys rappin. great match imo. *7.5/10*

Objekt - Tinderbox


----------



## BrahamCracker

JoeTheStoner said:


> dug it, just buggin on the sword clashing sound effects and stuff. ill video tho, fatboy slizim big beat banger fits right wit the beastie boys rappin. great match imo. *7.5/10*
> 
> Objekt - Tinderbox



Very chill track, i was listening on headphones and the bass was cutting out it was so heavy. I give it a 6.5/10 as to not being a huge fan of whatever kind of dub that is.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-A0rBqWgfE


----------



## wiiwee

BrahamCracker said:


> Very chill track, i was listening on headphones and the bass was cutting out it was so heavy. I give it a 6.5/10 as to not being a huge fan of whatever kind of dub that is.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-A0rBqWgfE



not bad at all, I don't listen to much minimal (I think this is minimal)? but it's good! 7/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPnragobpto&feature=related


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

wiiwee said:


> not bad at all, I don't listen to much minimal (I think this is minimal)? but it's good! 7/10
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPnragobpto&feature=related



One of my favourite Vibrasphere tracks, these guys make some awesome music that never gets boring. Vibrasphere was one of the EDM acts that I started listening to back in 2004 and Lime Structure is still one of my favourite EDM albums. 9/10


Let's see what people say about this, it's a pretty cool track, but of the synths are almost approaching the status of "cheesy".

Bassnectar - Heads Up


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Bassnectar - Heads Up



Cool sound effects in the beginning; cool layered kick sounds on the intro drum beat.  I like the robovoice at the end.  Some of the snare hits are wack though.  I've hated the reggae horns since hearing them on Drake's "Forever".  Here they are again.  

Overall, that track was messy and chaotic.  I can attribute some of the messiness to attempting to recreate a classic "dub" sound but I'm glad this isn't my first listen to Bassnectar.  If it was, I'm afraid I would have thought him to be dogshit.

3/10

Vladimir Acic - Red Planet


----------



## dropsonde

8/10 nice and deep. i like it.


Samiyam - Asthma


----------



## Macee

Not bad, dont love it but I don't hate it.
The keyboard chord progression sounds nice, I don't know why but it just doesn't click with me.


MaRLo a dutch born, Australian Trance DJ remixed Key of Life and turned it into a trance bomb.

Ohmna feat. Nurlaila - Key Of Life (Marlo Remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Ohmna feat. Nurlaila - Key Of Life (Marlo Remix)


There's a very cool, clicky kick layer in the intro that caught my attention right away.  I also like how it starts out with a housey feel and throws a change up after the intro but still retains a little swing.

Uh oh...the vocal just dropped and ruined it.  We were good until this turned into a pop song with a 4 on the floor beat.  It's kind of a shame b/c there is some cool production going on but not enough to save it.
3/10

GRUM - "Through the Night"


----------



## Spliff Politics

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> There's a very cool, clicky kick layer in the intro that caught my attention right away.  I also like how it starts out with a housey feel and throws a change up after the intro but still retains a little swing.
> 
> Uh oh...the vocal just dropped and ruined it.  We were good until this turned into a pop song with a 4 on the floor beat.  It's kind of a shame b/c there is some cool production going on but not enough to save it.
> 3/10
> 
> GRUM - "Through the Night"



6/10 Not really my type of style, but enjoyed it anyway, other than the vocals for the most part. 

Wisp - White Out


----------



## Macee

I enjoyed that, the producer definitely has some talent, less is more. It's also harder to make less sound good.
7/10

Sander van Doorn - Riff


----------



## MDMAhead

Macee said:


> Sander van Doorn - Riff



Wow, I thought Sander Van Doorn was a trance DJ, but this is actually some pretty slammin techno   6.5/10.




Appleheadz - In My Sky (Killer Loop remix)


----------



## wiiwee

MDMAhead said:


> Wow, I thought Sander Van Doorn was a trance DJ, but this is actually some pretty slammin techno   6.5/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appleheadz - In My Sky (Killer Loop remix)



That was really badass, I really like that!  Had my head bobbing and everything.  10/10!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSFrHi7z_ag


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

wiiwee said:


> That was really badass, I really like that!  Had my head bobbing and everything.  10/10!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSFrHi7z_ag



This was okay. Not too original though. Some more deviations from the typical modern trance formula would have helped. 5/10

Vibrasphere - Infusion


----------



## Spliff Politics

levictus said:


> This was okay. Not too original though. Some more deviations from the typical modern trance formula would have helped. 5/10
> 
> Vibrasphere - Infusion



7/10 Got me dancing while getting dressed, so thats a win for me 

Gill Norris - Balance 005


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Gill Norris - Balance 005



that was really interesting.  It was chaotically spacey or spacily chaotic or something like that, lol.  There was some really cool panning going on with drums and leads.  I love the distinctly hardware-sounding drums.  Because of the production techniques, listening to it was an immersive experience.  It progressed nicely and kept me interested the whole time.  Overall, an almost-unclassifiable gem.
9/10


Mladen Tomic - "Midnight Dance"


----------



## BrahamCracker

id love to dance to this at a rave. reallll heavy bass 7/10

This track is relaxing so be warned

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jQbITg0MSk


----------



## oliphill

BrahamCracker said:


> id love to dance to this at a rave. reallll heavy bass 7/10
> 
> This track is relaxing so be warned
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jQbITg0MSk



Nice, just sort of let me sit back and think about my day, then that became my life for last 6 months..very nice could reminiss in a nice way.. love it when it kicks in at 1.30.. thanks!    8/10

Don Diablo ft. Dragonette - Animale (Datsik Remix)


----------



## BrahamCracker

oliphill said:


> Nice, just sort of let me sit back and think about my day, then that became my life for last 6 months..very nice could reminiss in a nice way.. love it when it kicks in at 1.30.. thanks!    8/10
> 
> Don Diablo ft. Dragonette - Animale (Datsik Remix)




pretty cool. I havent heard a lot of dubstep, and i love the bass. Usually when i hear it live i dance more than to dance music, not sure why. I absolutely love the bitcrusher wobble, sounds like an emotional robot haha. Thanks! 7.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEMqPhzMpuI

Jan Driver - Tellyfoam


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Jan Driver - Tellyfoam



That had a really abrasive, noisy, tropical, electro vibe that I just wasn't feeling at all.  It didn't have much variation either.  
2/10

Pet Shop Boys - "Ab Fab Theme Rmx"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Pet Shop Boys - "Ab Fab Theme Rmx"



I remember when the original of this was released - it was a charity single, and it did really well in the charts. However, I never particularly liked it (not compared to what the Pet Shop Boys had made in the past anyway). This remix is ok, even though it is pretty cheesy, and even though it sounds like a poor imitation of 'Son Of A Gun' by JX. 6/10.




JX - Son Of A Gun


----------



## oliphill

MDMAhead said:


> I remember when the original of this was released - it was a charity single, and it did really well in the charts. However, I never particularly liked it (not compared to what the Pet Shop Boys had made in the past anyway). This remix is ok, even though it is pretty cheesy, and even though it sounds like a poor imitation of 'Son Of A Gun' by JX. 6/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JX - Son Of A Gun



Just can't get into that vibe at all. It is all down to my taste though, a well made track, i quite liked it from 3.45 but when the vocals kick in again I'm sort of cringing listening  5/10

Optiv - Generation Lost


----------



## DOB

oliphill said:


> Just can't get into that vibe at all. It is all down to my taste though, a well made track, i quite liked it from 3.45 but when the vocals kick in again I'm sort of cringing listening  5/10
> 
> Optiv - Generation Lost



love it! rollin dark techstep.Love the bassline,so dirty,futuristic and absolutely delicious.Drums sound crusty and mixdown is perfect.This is real dnb, proper underground ,raw & fat. I give it 9/10    very good tune,thanks man 

Crissy Criss - Give You The World ( Tantrum Desire remix 2011 )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3B14yN_dd0   set it to 1080p,the difference is very big on this one


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

I love the vocal but really enjoy how the track still retains its hardness.  Those wobs are hitting some funky frequencies and have really nice variation.  I like that the drum break has some ghost notes but would've liked a few more fills.
7/10

Santiago + Bushido - "Head Trick"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Santiago + Bushido - "Head Trick"



Oooooooooffffff. I found that really annoying - like the most annoying electrohouse I've ever heard - all those big, abrasive, in-yer-face sounds. This is the complete opposite of 'deep', and I'm surprised you like this , |>R()|)!G/-\|_!!!! *2/10*.





Blame - Music Takes You (John B remix)


----------



## MonKeYDNA

MDMAhead said:


> Oooooooooffffff. I found that really annoying - like the most annoying electrohouse I've ever heard - all those big, abrasive, in-yer-face sounds. This is the complete opposite of 'deep', and I'm surprised you like this , |>R()|)!G/-\|_!!!! *2/10*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blame - Music Takes You (John B remix)



6/10- I really enjoyed most of it, the returning vocals however are what sort of turned me off of it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mj-3bsGOn34


----------



## MDMAhead

MonKeYDNA said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mj-3bsGOn34



I'm guessing this is your own track, yeah? I really like the idea of it - a moody, atmospheric, electronic dubstep track. But the mixing is terrible!!!!! - the levels are all over the place (you could try using a compressor to control this), the panning is ridiculous (you should never pan low-frequency sounds i.e. kick drums and basslines), and there are several elements that sound really weak (the snare drum and a few of the synth sounds) - I would recommend you try using the EQs in the mixer, but I would also recommend you invest in either a decent pair of monitor headphones, or ideally some monitor speakers. Anyway.........aside from all the engineering issues, I do like the idea of the track, so overall I'm gonna give it *5/10*.




Leviticus - Burial (Chronic 1 mix)


----------



## DOB

MDMAhead said:


> I'm guessing this is your own track, yeah? I really like the idea of it - a moody, atmospheric, electronic dubstep track. But the mixing is terrible!!!!! - the levels are all over the place (you could try using a compressor to control this), the panning is ridiculous (you should never pan low-frequency sounds i.e. kick drums and basslines), and there are several elements that sound really weak (the snare drum and a few of the synth sounds) - I would recommend you try using the EQs in the mixer, but I would also recommend you invest in either a decent pair of monitor headphones, or ideally some monitor speakers. Anyway.........aside from all the engineering issues, I do like the idea of the track, so overall I'm gonna give it *5/10*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leviticus - Burial (Chronic 1 mix)




not my style but I respect old school jungle.To me it seems like one long intro without drop but back in the days it probably was good.Worst part about the tune are these singing vocals.Dunno why but it takes away something from that jungle vibe going on in different part of the tune.It have practicly no dancefloor energy.It have that nice olschool jungle sounds,with atmosferic quality to it. I give it 8/10.   Little more balls and less of certain vocal would make this tune better in my ears without sacrificing that beautiful atmosferic element 


this is in my opinion one of most energetic dancefloor tune ever made,its high octane sub bass orgy of highest calibre for me :D

Drumsound & Bassline Smith - Cape Fear ( Tantrum Desire VIP remix unreleased dubplate )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmX4hngBOrY


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

DOB said:


> not my style but I respect old school jungle.To me it seems like one long intro without drop but back in the days it probably was good.Worst part about the tune are these singing vocals.Dunno why but it takes away something from that jungle vibe going on in different part of the tune.It have practicly no dancefloor energy.It have that nice olschool jungle sounds,with atmosferic quality to it. I give it 8/10.   Little more balls and less of certain vocal would make this tune better in my ears without sacrificing that beautiful atmosferic element
> 
> 
> this is in my opinion one of most energetic dancefloor tune ever made,its high octane sub bass orgy of highest calibre for me :D
> 
> Drumsound & Bassline Smith - Cape Fear ( Tantrum Desire VIP remix unreleased dubplate )
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmX4hngBOrY



Super cool! Nice and energetic dancefloor drum & bass. Some more variety would have made this track better tho. 7/10

Nujabes - Counting Stars


----------



## CXC

Not bad at all, but a bit too sentimental IMO. Well produced mellowed out beatz. 6/10

Jus-Ed - AM-mix
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQUS4Z-NClo


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Jus-Ed - AM-mix
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQUS4Z-NClo



I liked the mysterious intro.
I really liked the rattle in the percussion.
There were some very cool atmospheric hits keeping everything interesting.
I liked the countermelody that came in around 5:30 but only b/c it broke the monotony .
The melodies and their patches were corny.
Over 1/2 the song was missing a kick drum.  
3/10

DJ Zinc ft Dynamite MC - Creeper


----------



## BrahamCracker

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I liked the mysterious intro.
> I really liked the rattle in the percussion.
> There were some very cool atmospheric hits keeping everything interesting.
> I liked the countermelody that came in around 5:30 but only b/c it broke the monotony .
> The melodies and their patches were corny.
> Over 1/2 the song was missing a kick drum.
> 3/10
> 
> DJ Zinc ft Dynamite MC - Creeper



This track is awesome! Haven't really listened to a lot of drum and bass, i assume that's what it is. Looks like ill have to look in to it! 9.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94n-6GcGhzY

Soulwax - E Talking (nite versions)


----------



## MDMAhead

BrahamCracker said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94n-6GcGhzY
> 
> Soulwax - E Talking (nite versions)



I've got the 'Nite Versions' CD, and really like some of the tracks on it ('Another Excuse' is my favourite). If I had only heard 'E Talking' at home, I wouldn't think it was anything special..........however, I have heard it played out in clubs, and I know full well the damage it causes!!!!! In particular, the initial build and drop are absolutely sick!!!!! *8/10*.





Anodyne - Close Your Eyes (Autechre remix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> I've got the 'Nite Versions' CD, and really like some of the tracks on it ('Another Excuse' is my favourite). If I had only heard 'E Talking' at home, I wouldn't think it was anything special..........however, I have heard it played out in clubs, and I know full well the damage it causes!!!!! In particular, the initial build and drop are absolutely sick!!!!! *8/10*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anodyne - Close Your Eyes (Autechre remix)



Very nice! I love the cyberpunk vibes, the contrast between the classical sounding melody and break beat + techy synths. 8/10

Guti & Dubshape - Every Cow Has A Bird (Original Mix)


----------



## CXC

A bit too monotonic and corny for me ;-) Sounds like they've sampled some disco tune and added some housy beats. Nothing special, it's done before (and much more convincing). 6/10


Kassem Mosse - 578 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beyYnGVP8nE&feature=related


----------



## MDMAhead

CXC said:


> Kassem Mosse - 578
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beyYnGVP8nE&feature=related



This is excellent, as I would expect from Kassem Mosse. A perfect tune for early in a club set - it's got a bassline that (I think) would sound great over a club soundsystem, with some intricate melodies over the top of it. Very nice!!! *7.5/10*.





My apologies for the poor sound quality in this next track - it's pretty rare, and I'm just glad it's on youtube at all!!!


Alex Smoke - Random As


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Sucks about the quality. It almost takes away from the track. Dope ass track. This is some really evil sounding techno. Perfect track to listen in a dark room inside a party located at an industrial part of the city.

8/10

Secret Frequency Crew - Aqua


----------



## shorty713

9/10 

hypnotically mellow. perfect afterparty track for when the night is coming to a close but the drugs are still going. 

Tony Anthem & Axl Ender ft. Darry Dee - Life
http://www.youtube.com/watch?vRohAJv1Zjg


----------



## Romie1092

normally not a dubstep fan but wow some melody instead of that aggressive noisy bs dubstep that is played everywhere in clubs these days. I actually didnt mind that track shorty 7/10
Lurance - Heaven


----------



## oliphill

Romie1092 said:


> normally not a dubstep fan but wow some melody instead of that aggressive noisy bs dubstep that is played everywhere in clubs these days. I actually didnt mind that track shorty 7/10
> Lurance - Heaven



Ok, couldn't get into the right vibe for this. Just felt a little cheesy to me. Quite chilled out, but just got that slight gayness to it. Liked it when it comes in at 3.28 though. 4.5/10

Adam Beyer - Remainings iii (Jesper Dahlback remix)


----------



## MDMAhead

oliphill said:


> Adam Beyer - Remainings iii (Jesper Dahlback remix)



I've always loved this track!!!! - a truly evil piece of underground techno, that tears dancefloors to shreds!!!! *8.5/10*.




Adam Beyer & Jesper Dahlback - Number In Between


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

MDMAhead said:


> Adam Beyer & Jesper Dahlback - Number In Between



That track was a little more straightforward and "ravey" than I normally dig but a 6/10 for some of the cool acid sounds and enough thump to get a floor of mad(wo)men moving.

Koene Groeneveld - "Wake Turbulence"


----------



## Bomboclat

Wow, really enjoyed that! 9/10

It was like The Advent teamed up with Workidz. Very nice!

Now lets take it back to 2001, before David Tipper was David Tipper 
Crunch - Crunky


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Bomboclat said:


> Wow, really enjoyed that! 9/10
> 
> It was like The Advent teamed up with Workidz. Very nice!
> 
> Now lets take it back to 2001, before David Tipper was David Tipper
> Crunch - Crunky



Pretty cool, I like the ambient, iD&B vibes. 7/10 

From the Deep thread:

Kenny Hawkes & Louise Carver - Play The Game (SG Sweep Out Mix)


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> From the Deep thread:
> 
> Kenny Hawkes & Louise Carver - Play The Game (SG Sweep Out Mix)



A nice subtle house track - another good one for early in a club night  *7/10*.




Now for something a little more badass 


Q Project - Champion Sound (Total Science remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Q Project - Champion Sound (Total Science remix)


Wow...That was unexpected.  The whole thing was madness.  I loved the horn samples, the "Champion" vocal, the intro, the drop, the drums..just everything.  
7.5/10

Baby Ford - "FordTrax"


----------



## Bomboclat

Oooooh old school acidy-funky-womp! Very Richard D. James, I liked it!
7/10


Tipper - Cycleswithincycleswithin 

One of my favorite Tipper tracks.


----------



## ^Xayo

really laid back and trippy, could only imagine what this + itunes visuals would to me when im baked :D
10/10


Paul Kalkbrenner - Absynthe


----------



## Coolio

5/10: Light and airy; not very danceable though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ywo0JNbJB10


----------



## oxymoron310

^Is that even considered electronic music...?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hMXtZq3Peo
Castle in the sky  By  DJ Satomi


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hMXtZq3Peo
> Castle in the sky By DJ Satomi



Welcome to the thread Oxymoron! I hope we're able to turn you on to a wide variety of quality EDM.  I'm glad I got that track before MDMAhead did or he surely would've labeled you a troll.

That track is pretty straightforward and cheesy.  The chord progression is simple and repetitive.  The vocal isn't particularly soulful.  There is little variation or modulation of any of the parts.  The sounds are very basic.
0/10

Monolake - "Ionized"


----------



## CXC

Great, relaxing and atmospheric track from monolake - reminiscent of basic channel. 8/10

classic techno tune from As One - We no longer understand
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WGHGRxHOjw


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

CXC said:


> Great, relaxing and atmospheric track from monolake - reminiscent of basic channel. 8/10
> 
> classic techno tune from As One - We no longer understand
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WGHGRxHOjw



Very nice, liked the ambient back drop, steady upbeat laid atop.  8.0/10 :D

Heard this on a va album today, mid section blew me away, did not see it comin.

Side Liner - Life Support

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzq1ASqztXQ


----------



## DOB

Pink1966Floyd said:


> Very nice, liked the ambient back drop, steady upbeat laid atop.  8.0/10 :D
> 
> Heard this on a va album today, mid section blew me away, did not see it comin.
> 
> Side Liner - Life Support
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzq1ASqztXQ




It was surprise for me,not my style but good mixdown is good no matter what style.It could be kick ass intro for some mega drop but its ok without it.Kinda psychedelic

I skip rating becose my mind was numberless when listening to this, any number I would type would feel untrue and fake. I rate it "possitive"

Ozma - Dirty Moon VIP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHwVA9EpLRI


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

DOB said:


> It was surprise for me,not my style but good mixdown is good no matter what style.It could be kick ass intro for some mega drop but its ok without it.Kinda psychedelic
> 
> I skip rating becose my mind was numberless when listening to this, any number I would type would feel untrue and fake. I rate it "possitive"
> 
> Ozma - Dirty Moon VIP
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHwVA9EpLRI



That was alright. Some more variety would have been nice.

I don't normally like HHC, but this track really has something about it.

Dune - Rainbow to the Stars


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> I don't normally like HHC, but this track really has something about it.
> 
> Dune - Rainbow to the Stars



Sorry but I just can't get into this (or any happy hardcore for that matter). Everything about this is cheesy - the beat; the vocal; the synths; the piano. And the tempo is way too fast for me to ever dance to. *3/10*.





Underworld - Kittens


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> Sorry but I just can't get into this (or any happy hardcore for that matter). Everything about this is cheesy - the beat; the vocal; the synths; the piano. And the tempo is way too fast for me to ever dance to. *3/10*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underworld - Kittens



Pretty cool anthem track, remind of Rez. I would imagine this track would rock live at some huge summer EDM festival.  8/10

Aquasky - Spectre


----------



## Djeu

levictus said:


> Pretty cool anthem track, remind of Rez. I would imagine this track would rock live at some huge summer EDM festival.  8/10
> 
> Aquasky - Spectre



I've never been a big fan of this type of drum and bass, but I can imagine getting into this if I were driving or something 6/10

Lionrock - Packet of Peace [Chemical Brothers Remix]


----------



## MDMAhead

Djeu said:


> Lionrock - Packet of Peace [Chemical Brothers Remix]



That was good. Not quite as good as some of the Chemical Brothers' other stuff, but I do love those pounding breakbeats and nasty basslines. Best of all, though, was the vocal - really weird and psychadelic. I'm gonna give this *7/10* for now, but I reckon if I heard this in a club, it could absolutely blow my mind, in which case I'd be rating it a lot higher 




Anyone who has heard of Elastica will probably assume that I've posted this next track in the wrong thread, and that I meant to post it in the 'non-electronic music discussion' section. But it's actually a beautiful slice of ambient electronica:


Elastica - Miami Nice


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

Not a bad tune, i  ambient, right up my alley.  I felt this track was missing something though, like it never fully developed.  6.0/10


some classic psy, quite a good tune that takes you on a ride.  Kinda sounds like Hallucinogen imo.

*Jorg on Mushroom - The Messenger*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJryG02V6_8


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Pink1966Floyd said:


> Not a bad tune, i  ambient, right up my alley.  I felt this track was missing something though, like it never fully developed.  6.0/10
> 
> 
> some classic psy, quite a good tune that takes you on a ride.  Kinda sounds like Hallucinogen imo.
> 
> *Jorg on Mushroom - The Messenger*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJryG02V6_8



Classic track! Makes me mess old IM tho.  8/10

More Roof Light:

Roof Light - Street Level


----------



## Bomboclat

Wow that was really cool! Very different from anything ive been listening to lately, so it was very refreshing to listen to. Definitely going to look deeper into this artist!
8/10

My only qualm was that it was a little too repetitive, even for me.



levictus said:


> Aquasky - Spectre



This has been one of my all time favorite DnB tracks for years now, and Timecode's 01.1 mix is one of the main reasons im so into DnB today! Big ups on this one, mate.


Now for some Eastern Downtempo

Kaya Project - One God Dub


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

That was a really good chill-out track.  It had a very cinematic quality to it and reminded me of Dead Can Dance meets Tuatara.  The percussion, vocals, sitars, and effects were on point enough to keep the track interesting and flowing nicely.  I especially like the female vocals dropping 3/4 through.  It was really unexpected but made the track feel more complete.
9/10

Random Rab - "The Riddle"


----------



## dropsonde

i like the style but the production isnt calling out to me. nice and laid back but lacks depth

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6x2DBxXSaXc


----------



## MDMAhead

dropsonde said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6x2DBxXSaXc



Ambient yet glitchy at the same time. I liked it. 6/10.




Traversable Wormhole - Subliminal Warp Drive


----------



## oxymoron310

^Personally a little too dark and eerie a beat for me to really enjoy. 4/10 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69fgNJ5hGYM&feature=related


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

oxymoron310 said:


> ^Personally a little too dark and eerie a beat for me to really enjoy. 4/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69fgNJ5hGYM&feature=related



Pretty cool psytrance track, the samples feel a little cliche, but the production is top notch. Love when the eastern vocal samples kick in, I know on the dancefloor this track would drive me nuts. 7/10

Brookes Brothers - Beautiful (Feat. Robert Owens)


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> Brookes Brothers - Beautiful (Feat. Robert Owens)



I do like melodic drum & bass, but I have to say I think this is taking it a bit far. I mean........it's a commercial radio tune at best, and I certainly wouldn't want (or expect) to hear it in a club. *4/10*.




Surgeon - Diametric Part 3


----------



## spf

MDMAhead said:


> I do like melodic drum & bass, but I have to say I think this is taking it a bit far. I mean........it's a commercial radio tune at best, and I certainly wouldn't want (or expect) to hear it in a club. *4/10*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surgeon - Diametric Part 3



I like my D'nB and have seen surgeon live, he was excellent, this track though, its a bit long winded, dosent really go anywhere but it is a nice groove.

5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1DTZ3qd-is


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

@MDMAhead

Yeah it does sound almost like a commercial pop song, doesn't it? Yeah it's too bad Brookes Brothers seem to be making completely commercial stuff lately, some of their early tracks are really good.



spf said:


> I like my D'nB and have seen surgeon live, he was excellent, this track though, its a bit long winded, dosent really go anywhere but it is a nice groove.
> 
> 5/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1DTZ3qd-is



That was alright, although kind of short. Is this the full version of this track? 5/10

Aeroplane - We Can't Fly


----------



## Djeu

levictus said:


> That was alright, although kind of short. Is this the full version of this track? 5/10
> 
> Aeroplane - We Can't Fly



I was completely taken by surprise by that reggae drop. A delightfully cheesy mish-mash of genres. 8/10


Quarta 330 - Bleeps From Outer Space


----------



## spf

levictus said:


> @MDMAhead
> 
> Yeah it does sound almost like a commercial pop song, doesn't it? Yeah it's too bad Brookes Brothers seem to be making completely commercial stuff lately, some of their early tracks are really good.
> 
> 
> 
> That was alright, although kind of short. Is this the full version of this track? 5/10
> 
> Aeroplane - We Can't Fly



sorry it was only really the intro, bad link! give it a second listen, it only really kicks off at 3.00


----------



## CXC

Djeu said:


> Quarta 330 - Bleeps From Outer Space



Pretty cool chiptune! Would have loved it abit more uptempo though. 7/10
My favorite chiptune mix ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqV5jixj4TQ&feature=related
Really worth checkin' out if you're into this genre.

Laurent X - Machines
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7DO0DzmsXM


----------



## MDMAhead

CXC said:


> Laurent X - Machines
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7DO0DzmsXM



Man this is making me want to take ecstasy so bad!!!! - a proper acid house track - deep and hypnotic, with some seriously cool vocal snippets too. *8/10*.




Circulation - Red (Mix B)


----------



## Bomboclat

Proper old school Tech House, that was funky and delicious!
8/10
(and yes, I jumped the gun a bit, still listening to the outro of it as I post this)

TOKiMONSTA - Sa Mo Jung


----------



## dustin11928

Bomboclat said:


> Proper old school Tech House, that was funky and delicious!
> 8/10
> (and yes, I jumped the gun a bit, still listening to the outro of it as I post this)
> 
> TOKiMONSTA - Sa Mo Jung



That was insane, amazing beat. 8/10 

How about, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnvSqWWVVwo


----------



## Godzilla

Id give yours a solid 7/10.  What genere is that drum and bass??? I like it just a little to quick.  



www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_D6PuSNfqo

Kaskade Dynasty dance love.  This is so amazingly intense when your flying.  Just trust me.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Godzilla said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_D6PuSNfqo
> 
> Kaskade Dynasty dance love.  This is so amazingly intense when your flying.  Just trust me.



Pretty vocal
nice driving beat
What's with the stop start breakdown that begins at 1:30 or so and lasts over a full minute?  It really killed this track's momentum.  The intro and sections after 2:50 pick it up again but there still is not much variety.  I can appreciate the sound and see how this might fit well into a mix.
6/10

Pablo Bolivar - "Tarantula"


----------



## DOB

dustin11928 said:


> That was insane, amazing beat. 8/10
> 
> How about,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnvSqWWVVwo



I like it,kinda like like psychedelic 8 bit dnb/breakcore hybrid  I like the tempo,my neurons enjoy 220bpm


----------



## girlygrrl

I've been really hooked on this song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWmm7P4H4L8

George F. Zimmer - Don't Deal With Justice


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

girlygrrl said:


> I've been really hooked on this song:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWmm7P4H4L8
> 
> George F. Zimmer - Don't Deal With Justice



Really cool, I am digging the chilled vibe of this track. 7/10

Andy C - Roll On


----------



## DOB

levictus said:


> Really cool, I am digging the chilled vibe of this track. 7/10
> 
> Andy C - Roll On



 beautiful.Light breaks,heavy bassline.... I love that square wave bass,very different from sine wave    
                                                9/10 top production


Bassline Terrorist - Graft Till You Drop 2009
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyL3WfwiOxM


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

^  not really my style, but i must say was pretty grimy and had a good pace to it. 6.2/10

*Younger Brother - Shine (Younger Brother Remix)*

http://soundcloud.com/charmfactory/younger-brother-shine-younger


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Pink1966Floyd said:


> ^  not really my style, but i must say was pretty grimy and had a good pace to it. 6.2/10
> 
> *Younger Brother - Shine (Younger Brother Remix)*
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/charmfactory/younger-brother-shine-younger



Very interesting, I still haven't heard any of the newer Younger Brother tracks. I am definitely going to get their new album when it's released. The style is a little different from their earlier works, but I like it. Everything changes... Nothing remains the same.  8/10

It's interesting to see how YB/Shpongle are growing. For some reason, they are starting to remind me of an electronic version of Pink Floyd. 

Younger Brother - All I Want (Cicada Remix)


----------



## Romie1092

wow not really my type of electronic music normally that song was pretty cool levicutus, ill give it 7/10

Here is my song, heard it on j00f's radio show but it isnt out yet, only a teaser is out at the moment. sorry no youtube link

Phaxe - Fly Away (teaser)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Romie1092 said:


> Phaxe - Fly Away (teaser)



solid. breezy tune tho nothing really stands out that makes me wanna favorite it. i can dig it one time. *6/10*

Maurizio - Domina (Carl Craig's Mind Mix)


----------



## CXC

^^ Really love this one too! Just as good as the original even though it has a totally different sound. 9/10

SOmethin' totally different but just as intense--> Biochip C - the mindclearer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ArdDVaPOjM&feature=related


----------



## christiger

CXC said:


> ^^ Really love this one too! Just as good as the original even though it has a totally different sound. 9/10
> 
> SOmethin' totally different but just as intense--> Biochip C - the mindclearer
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ArdDVaPOjM&feature=related



Swirly, whirly effects. Driving kick drum.  There's a very subtle but extremely frantic bassline.  Glitches/blips.  Breakdown!  This is really good.  I feel like it could really take you in the wrong direction under the wrong substance.  Side note: I LOVE sound effects that are reversed and whoosh way up at the end.

For my tastes: this is way too intense without the wave of positive euphoria that I love.  Very good though. 7/10


Next:::   the wind-up bird - this


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

christiger said:


> Next:::   the wind-up bird - this



Not really feeling that.  I think b/c I was expecting something made more with synths and less with field recordings.  Although it's not my cup of tea, if you like stuff like that you might also like Bugskull and The Lightning Bug Situation.
2/10

Ron Carroll-"Walking Down The Street (Ericke Remix)"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Not really feeling that.  I think b/c I was expecting something made more with synths and less with field recordings.  Although it's not my cup of tea, if you like stuff like that you might also like Bugskull and The Lightning Bug Situation.
> 2/10
> 
> Ron Carroll-"Walking Down The Street (Ericke Remix)"



Not bad, didn't really catch my attention though. 5/10

Addex - Nostalgic Train (Original Mix)


----------



## christiger

levictus said:


> Not bad, didn't really catch my attention though. 5/10
> 
> Addex - Nostalgic Train (Original Mix)



Very nice!  Soft the entire way through but there was a definite rising action and a climax without being overwhelming.  Love all the echo.  That beat just MOVES.  The vocal samples are sparse and weird but I like them.  Like the reggae-ish riffing towards the second half.

next

<snip>
or 
<snip>


Those didn't seem to  be getting any response.

Try this instead:::  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Dil4CzVDI8


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Try this instead::: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Dil4CzVDI8


It sounded like MGMT with guitars replaced by bad free vst's and a copy of fruity loops; kind of cheap.
3/10
2562 - "This is Hardcore"


----------



## hlin818

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> It sounded like MGMT with guitars replaced by bad free vst's and a copy of fruity loops; kind of cheap.
> 3/10
> 2562 - "This is Hardcore"



Very much enjoyed that one.  8/10.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGBK2NHprek


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGBK2NHprek


mean bassline from the start
Love the heavy drop of 2nd layer of bassline
That track really builds some good momentum through its progression.  
the atmospherics were cool as accents and didn't overpower the lead parts
I really liked the lead melody that drops around 2:17.
The first breakdown around 3:23 was well structured but carried the energy really well into the next section.
Overall, a powerfull track with a little euro feel and some Ed Wood-style spacey sound effects at the end.
6.5/10

Jay Lumen - "Good Woodoo"


----------



## MilliVanilli

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Jay Lumen - "Good Woodoo



Man that song was sweet, listened to it twice. Really enjoyed it, 9/10

Baths - Aminals


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Baths - Aminals


One of my least favorite things is a sloppily/pretentiously programmed beat where the hits are unquantized to the point of loping, offkilter, skipping rhythms (i.e. this, Samiyam, TokiMonsta, Flying Lotus).  I just don't see the point.  For me, it adds nothing to the song.  For instance, that track had cool elements; the kids' voices, cool electric piano riffing, a neat li'l bassline...all ruined by that wack beat.
1/10

Sub Swara - "Inshallah"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> One of my least favorite things is a sloppily/pretentiously programmed beat where the hits are unquantized to the point of loping, offkilter, skipping rhythms (i.e. this, Samiyam, TokiMonsta, Flying Lotus).  I just don't see the point.  For me, it adds nothing to the song.  For instance, that track had cool elements; the kids' voices, cool electric piano riffing, a neat li'l bassline...all ruined by that wack beat.
> 1/10
> 
> Sub Swara - "Inshallah"



Very cool! Exactly the kind of dubstep I like.  8/10

Eat Static - Lost in Time


----------



## christiger

MilliVanilli said:


> Man that song was sweet, listened to it twice. Really enjoyed it, 9/10
> 
> Baths - Aminals



i love a really janky beat


----------



## Mysterie

levictus said:


> Very cool! Exactly the kind of dubstep I like.  8/10
> 
> Eat Static - Lost in Time



3/10 not a big fan of the cheesy dance beat

Lil B - Motivation (prod. Clams Casino)


----------



## girlygrrl

^ well that is hip-hop not electronica.  It is okay, I'll give it 5/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVpf44AfX4Q


----------



## christiger

girlygrrl said:


> ^ well that is hip-hop not electronica.  It is okay, I'll give it 5/10.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVpf44AfX4Q



_the phenomenon moon in the water is likened to human experience
the water is the subject , and the moon the object
when there is no water, there is no moon in the water
and likewise, there is no moon_

Not really a fan of ''house'' music, which I think is what this is, and this really just cemented that for me.  I can't find anything WRONG with the tune, but at the same time I can't find anything that jumps out at me.  The track seems to drag on, with buildups here and there, but never escaping that 4/4 straightjacket.  I know these are staples of the genre.  Again, not a fan.

The lyrics don't make any sense on their own; are they even supposed to? It seems overly heady for the sake of being heady.  The track itself has a nice beat, standard 4/4 but with a couple of offset ticks/clicks to make it interesting.  All I can hear is some very soft/lush synth in the background and there's a twinkly lead that comes and goes... I don't know.  

I'm definitely the wrong person to be reviewing this song.  I can see how people enjoy this type of music, I really can.  It's tuneful, very melodic.  It's soft, lush and textbook danceable.  Just not my cup.


Now, an oldie but a goodie: here.  Have fun


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

christiger said:


> _the phenomenon moon in the water is likened to human experience
> the water is the subject , and the moon the object
> when there is no water, there is no moon in the water
> and likewise, there is no moon_
> 
> Not really a fan of ''house'' music, which I think is what this is, and this really just cemented that for me.  I can't find anything WRONG with the tune, but at the same time I can't find anything that jumps out at me.  The track seems to drag on, with buildups here and there, but never escaping that 4/4 straightjacket.  I know these are staples of the genre.  Again, not a fan.
> 
> The lyrics don't make any sense on their own; are they even supposed to? It seems overly heady for the sake of being heady.  The track itself has a nice beat, standard 4/4 but with a couple of offset ticks/clicks to make it interesting.  All I can hear is some very soft/lush synth in the background and there's a twinkly lead that comes and goes... I don't know.
> 
> I'm definitely the wrong person to be reviewing this song.  I can see how people enjoy this type of music, I really can.  It's tuneful, very melodic.  It's soft, lush and textbook danceable.  Just not my cup.
> 
> 
> Now, an oldie but a goodie: here.  Have fun



Not really my thing. This track hasn't aged to well. It's also borderline non-edm. This forum is for electronic music only! 3/10

Blue Vortex - Tree of Life


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Really sick ambient track. 8/10

Shannon - Let the Music Play


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

StarOceanHouse said:


> Really sick ambient track. 8/10
> 
> Shannon - Let the Music Play



Interesting electro track. Pretty old skul. 6/10

Erik The Viking Vs Odo - It's Not Buddha


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> Erik The Viking Vs Odo - It's Not Buddha


very unique tune here. the hip hop tempo with the sitar and odd vocal sample make this track interesting from beginning to end. kinda surprised at how well it grooves with the different elements. for that reason and just being a jammin tune ill give it a *7/10*

Jeff Derringer - Exit Sound


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

Started out a little slow, but the progression got better as the song played out.  I liked it, i havent heard a track with those effects in a while. 6.5/10

*Warp Technique - Arab Star*
Heard this morning, vocal chops had me hooked.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcNAwPUmk4s


----------



## CXC

Really liked Jeff Deringer two above, but this goa-thing is not for me. I think the vocals are kinda creepy . I guess I'm biased cause I really don't like trancy goa stuff. 4.5/10

Mark Du Mosch - Genesis 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6q-V2q0n-yE&feature=related


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Mark Du Mosch - Genesis
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6q-V2...eature=related



That's what's up.  That hi-cut kick/bass pad makes those hi passed dub edits really jump out.  I also think I heard some cool kick drum panning going on.  At some points the edits were almost too loud but that track is a real winner. I'd never heard of Mark Du Mosch before.  Thanks for posting that.  If you like that type of soft dubby stuff, check out some of Eric Cloutier's mixes.  He has a knack for mixing that type of dreamy dub techno juuuuust right.

7.5/10

Corny Enough to be Awesome


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> That's what's up.  That hi-cut kick/bass pad makes those hi passed dub edits really jump out.  I also think I heard some cool kick drum panning going on.  At some points the edits were almost too loud but that track is a real winner. I'd never heard of Mark Du Mosch before.  Thanks for posting that.  If you like that type of soft dubby stuff, check out some of Eric Cloutier's mixes.  He has a knack for mixing that type of dreamy dub techno juuuuust right.
> 
> 7.5/10
> 
> Corny Enough to be Awesome



That was surprisingly alright. Nothing out of this world, but I would enjoy this track more than most tracks if I was at a mainstream nightclub. 7/10

Eat Static - UFO over Trenchtown


----------



## Djeu

levictus said:


> That was surprisingly alright. Nothing out of this world, but I would enjoy this track more than most tracks if I was at a mainstream nightclub. 7/10
> 
> Eat Static - UFO over Trenchtown



That was a really nice track. My only complaint would be the news style samples didn't really fit 7/10

Red Snapper - Swank


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Great track. I love me some funky music. 7/10

Bonobo - Days to Come


----------



## JoeTheStoner

StarOceanHouse said:


> Bonobo - Days to Come



great song for the weather in my neck uv the woods. high 70s, slight breeze. was expecting it to be instrumental at the start but the soft sweet vocals add a nice touch. very chill for a lazy afternoon loungin or perhaps a stoned nature walk or even a drive to your local weed spot *7.5/10*

Head High - It's A Love Thing (Piano Invasion)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> great song for the weather in my neck uv the woods. high 70s, slight breeze. was expecting it to be instrumental at the start but the soft sweet vocals add a nice touch. very chill for a lazy afternoon loungin or perhaps a stoned nature walk or even a drive to your local weed spot *7.5/10*
> 
> Head High - It's A Love Thing (Piano Invasion)



Cool techno track. I like how it has funky elements in it as well. 

Ott - The Aubergine of The Sun


----------



## Mysterie

levictus said:


> Cool techno track. I like how it has funky elements in it as well.
> 
> Ott - The Aubergine of The Sun



pretty enjoyable listen 7 and a half/10

Solar Bears - Twin Stars


----------



## Hh0oUuSsEe

Can someone P.M. me and  please show me how to make YouTube links, instead of just pasting the u r l .
Also, how to name the link itself, like putting the name of the song in blue as the link itself. It would be appreciated.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Mysterie said:


> pretty enjoyable listen 7 and a half/10
> 
> Solar Bears - Twin Stars



Interesting track, for some reason it reminds me of the 80s. But I love the dreamy, nostalgic vibe of the track. 7.5/10

FC Kahuna - Hayling


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

That is really good trip-hop.  The production is great and the vocal adds atmosphere without sounding poppy; a really good track.
8/10

Mount Kimbie - "Before I Move Off"


----------



## Arnold

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Mount Kimbie - "Before I Move Off"


Love those kind of tracks , experimental electronica I call them.
7.5/10


Nosaj Thing - Fog


----------



## dropsonde

love Nosaj Thing, 8.5/10 - only cause it isnt my favorite track of his 

Dave Webber - Sunny Road [Bootleg]


----------



## Hh0oUuSsEe

^ Nice chill song to listen with your girl
I was going to post some nasty dubstep, 
but ill post one of myy favorite songs to listen with my girl.
Gets them everytime haha

Telepopmusik - Don't Look Back (John Tejada remix)


----------



## Mysterie

Hh0oUuSsEe said:


> ^ Nice chill song to listen with your girl
> I was going to post some nasty dubstep,
> but ill post one of myy favorite songs to listen with my girl.
> Gets them everytime haha
> 
> Telepopmusik - Don't Look Back (John Tejada remix)



cool tunes, didnt like vocals much though 8/10

Pantha Du Prince - Stick to my side (feat. Panda Bear)


----------



## MDMAhead

Mysterie said:


> Pantha Du Prince - Stick to my side (feat. Panda Bear)



An interesting, atmospheric house track. I liked it  *6.5/10*.




Juan Atkins - Urban Tropics


----------



## D's

MDMAhead said:


> An interesting, atmospheric house track. I liked it  *6.5/10*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan Atkins - Urban Tropics



cool, i love trance. sounds like i'm playing "pilot wings" lol
7/10

*Mind.In.A.Box* - Change


----------



## CXC

^^ Very sorry, but I think this is horrible trashy pop music. 2/10 
I don't want to be a "purist" but I think you should know that Juan Attkins doesn't make trance. It is possible that the sound will put you it a trance though ;-)

Fila Brazillia - Mermaids 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu6nGvrle5s

" If you like that type of soft dubby stuff, check out some of Eric Cloutier's mixes. "
thanks for the tip!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

CXC said:


> ^^ Very sorry, but I think this is horrible trashy pop music. 2/10
> I don't want to be a "purist" but I think you should know that Juan Attkins doesn't make trance. It is possible that the sound will put you it a trance though ;-)
> 
> Fila Brazillia - Mermaids
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu6nGvrle5s
> 
> " If you like that type of soft dubby stuff, check out some of Eric Cloutier's mixes. "
> thanks for the tip!



Very cool. I really like the mix of the female vocals with the tropical sounds. 7/10

Chaim feat. Meital De Razon - Love Rehab (Original Mix)


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

levictus said:


> Very cool. I really like the mix of the female vocals with the tropical sounds. 7/10
> 
> Chaim feat. Meital De Razon - Love Rehab (Original Mix)



Decent track. Not listened to much slower stuff and as far as this goes for me it's a pretty decent tune 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMQiG7IBNgw


----------



## ricardo08

darkinthepark said:


> Decent track. Not listened to much slower stuff and as far as this goes for me it's a pretty decent tune 6/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMQiG7IBNgw



Not really feeling this kind of dubstep, it bores me. Samples used were mildly entertaining. 5/10.

†‡† - ▲ ("Ritualz" his name, btw)


----------



## CXC

^^ 
Never heard of †‡† before, but the sound instantly appeals to me. It's hard to describe the sound but it's quite epic, mysterious and intriguing. The vocal fits perfectly with the sound and the chords are somehow reminiscent of early techno. 8/10


Fred P. - Everyday
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXtXqRt7kp0&feature=related


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

CXC said:


> ^^
> Never heard of †‡† before, but the sound instantly appeals to me. It's hard to describe the sound but it's quite epic, mysterious and intriguing. The vocal fits perfectly with the sound and the chords are somehow reminiscent of early techno. 8/10
> 
> 
> Fred P. - Everyday
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXtXqRt7kp0&feature=related



Very cool. My kind of techno. Love the melody. 8/10

Boards of Canada - 1969


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> Boards of Canada - 1969



feelin this. some mellow chilled out shit to relax to before sleep. funky vocals in there add a nice touch. very dreamy kinda makes me feel like reality in slow motion. good video scenes to match the tune as well =) i give it a *7.5/10*

The Oliverwho Factory - Galactic Transit (Recall Mix)


----------



## wiiwee

JoeTheStoner said:


> feelin this. some mellow chilled out shit to relax to before sleep. funky vocals in there add a nice touch. very dreamy kinda makes me feel like reality in slow motion. good video scenes to match the tune as well =) i give it a *7.5/10*
> 
> The Oliverwho Factory - Galactic Transit (Recall Mix)



Not usually what I listen to but this is really cool, very complex and the sound keeps changing.  This is pretty clearly a 10/10 song though. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otXue8-IvW4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## cosmosis

wiiwee said:


> Not usually what I listen to but this is really cool, very complex and the sound keeps changing.  This is pretty clearly a 10/10 song though.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otXue8-IvW4&feature=player_embedded



hmm sounds hip
also sounds like my inkjet printer haha 5.5/10   

next track

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LYDqZ8cqTY

bluetech: oleander (phutureprimitive mix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

cosmosis said:


> hmm sounds hip
> also sounds like my inkjet printer haha 5.5/10
> 
> next track
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LYDqZ8cqTY
> 
> bluetech: oleander (phutureprimitive mix)



Not bad, sounded just a little bit generic though, still a good track tho. 6/10

Shpongle - Sixth Revelation


----------



## PradaMan

levictus said:


> Not bad, sounded just a little bit generic though, still a good track tho. 6/10
> 
> Shpongle - Sixth Revelation



6/10

Intro way too long, wierd talking, chanting and tribal beats didn't do much for me
---

Marshall Jefferson-Move Your Body

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2t0C50b9ik


----------



## MDMAhead

PradaMan said:


> Marshall Jefferson-Move Your Body
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2t0C50b9ik



Classic house track. And it gets bonus points for featuring in my alltime favourite film (24 Hour Party People)  *9/10*.




Lets Go Outside & Scott Sunn - Emergence (Alex Smoke remix)


----------



## PradaMan

MDMAhead said:


> Lets Go Outside & Scott Sunn - Emergence (Alex Smoke remix)



8/10-classic track, brings me back to my nights of Wigan Pier.

Fadro-What I Live For

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6bTzdVID4s


----------



## g3rmz23

PradaMan said:


> 8/10-classic track, brings me back to my nights of Wigan Pier.
> 
> Fadro-What I Live For
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6bTzdVID4s




4/10.. Sorry I'm not much into dancy kind of stuff...

My song is *In the Death Car* by *16Bit*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rTU9FxmA0U


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

g3rmz23 said:


> 4/10.. Sorry I'm not much into dancy kind of stuff...
> 
> My song is *In the Death Car* by *16Bit*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rTU9FxmA0U



I like when 16 bit play more chill dubstep (Twice EP), but their brostep stuff is also all right. 6/10

Some old skul stuff from my childhood, back when MTV Russia was actually good:

Modjo - Lady (Hear Me Tonight)


----------



## m4gnus

Classic! And cool video too. 7/10.

Next: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ebI0j1tQoc


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

m4gnus said:


> Classic! And cool video too. 7/10.
> 
> Next: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ebI0j1tQoc



Cool track! I did the tech elements. 7/10

Four Tet - Circling


----------



## m4gnus

A little bit too boring. 4/10

Next: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mp_DaEKYjTM


----------



## KevinKostner

m4gnus said:


> Next: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mp_DaEKYjTM



6/10...trancey, it was alright, bpm could've been faster

heres a classic house track, this is the anthem rite here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kh2FRFhS7QY


----------



## Pans-Advocate

KevinKostner said:


> Dj Antoine vs Timati feat. Kalenna - Welcome to St. Tropez (DJ Antoine vs Mad Mark Remix)



The production was pretty bland, not bad but nothing special.  The vocals were profoundly boring and actually pretty irritating.  It would've been a straightforward 5/10 if the vocals hadn't been there but as it is, I'll give it a 2/10.

Vent - Lunatics


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

Pans-Advocate said:


> The production was pretty bland, not bad but nothing special.  The vocals were profoundly boring and actually pretty irritating.  It would've been a straightforward 5/10 if the vocals hadn't been there but as it is, I'll give it a 2/10.
> 
> Vent - Lunatics



Like the intrumental but not a big fan of the mc, a little bit fruity for me 4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qVPV1B-uhc


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qVPV1B-uhc


That atmospheric intro gave it some good depth. 
Good riddim at first but found myself losing the rhythm at spots.  It was a little inconsistent; almost like mathstep, lol.
Nice pads and some neat sub drops.
I liked the ambient breaks better than the main parts.
3/10

Seefeel - "Fracture"


----------



## marsmellow

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Seefeel - "Fracture"


Not bad, but the whole song felt like an introduction. I was waiting for something to happen, but it never did. 5/10

Icons - Repro House


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

marsmellow said:


> Not bad, but the whole song felt like an introduction. I was waiting for something to happen, but it never did. 5/10
> 
> Icons - Repro House



A super chill atmospheric drum & bass track. These kind of tracks are reason why EDM is such a big part of my life.  Groovey, deep and psychedelic.  9/10

Ott - The Aubergine of The Sun


----------



## Arnold

levictus said:


> Ott - The Aubergine of The Sun


Nice chillax track that ain't to dreamy.
7/10


The Crystal Method - Wide Open


----------



## MDMAhead

Arnold said:


> The Crystal Method - Wide Open



A nice enough big beat track. Nothing amazing, but nice enough. *6/10*.





Lets Go Outside & Scott Sunn - Emergence (Alex Smoke remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

MDMAhead said:


> Lets Go Outside & Scott Sunn - Emergence (Alex Smoke remix)



Really pretty song.  It felt like watching a sunset from on top of the clouds surrounded by cherubim playing the intro to "Boba O'Riley" on samplers shaped like harps.
9/10

Helicopter Showdown - "The Terror"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Really pretty song.  It felt like watching a sunset from on top of the clouds surrounded by cherubim playing the intro to "Boba O'Riley" on samplers shaped like harps.
> 9/10



Knew I'd get you into Alex Smoke eventually!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juvenile

Pans-Advocate said:


> Vent - Lunatics



Hell yes!!!! Been wanting this track since I heard it in 2009 some time. I didnt think they were going to release it. Going to purchase the crap out of it right now.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Really pretty song.  It felt like watching a sunset from on top of the clouds surrounded by cherubim playing the intro to "Boba O'Riley" on samplers shaped like harps.
> 9/10
> 
> Helicopter Showdown - "The Terror"



Not bad, I would totally dig this track live.  A little generic though. 6.5/10

Alan Parsons Feat Shpongle And Dave Gilmour - Return To Tunguska


----------



## eXisTenCe_

levictus said:


> Alan Parsons Feat Shpongle And Dave Gilmour - Return To Tunguska



4/10 sober
8/10 on acid

trippy as hell

Acid Girls - the  Numbers Song


----------



## Hell'scumminwithme

> Acid Girls - the Numbers Song



the track itself isnt that good imo, but some sounds are really awesome

5/10

what about dat :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1jMnsgJWzY


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Hell'scumminwithme said:


> the track itself isnt that good imo, but some sounds are really awesome
> 
> 5/10
> 
> what about dat :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1jMnsgJWzY



That was a little too hardcore for me. I like tracks with a little more depth. 3/10

Eddie Amador - House Music


----------



## Pans-Advocate

levictus said:


> Eddie Amador - House Music



This song starts slow but gets REALLY good in the middle.  There's a particular kind of party where tracks like this come on at the perfect time and make the entire dance floor feel holy for a few minutes.  9/10 (deducting a point for using the vocal sample just a little too much)

Mr Scruff - Pickled Spiders


----------



## MDMAhead

KevinKostner said:


> Kalwi and Remi-The New Sound
> 
> POLAND!



That was incredibly cheesy electrohouse. But then I'd expect nothing less from Bluelight's favourite troll!!!!! 2/10.




Funk D'Void - Diabla (original mix)


----------



## Mysterie

MDMAhead said:


> That was incredibly cheesy electrohouse. But then I'd expect nothing less from Bluelight's favourite troll!!!!! 2/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funk D'Void - Diabla (original mix)



5/10, not really feeling it tbh, but its okay i guess

EdiT - Ants


----------



## Pans-Advocate

::sigh:: Anyone want to listen to the Mr Scruff track I posted?  I swear, it's actually really good.

(Big ups to EdiT, don't even need to listen to that one)


----------



## MDMAhead

LOL, KevinKostner's only been back a week, and he's already got banned.


----------



## Djeu

Pans-Advocate said:


> ::sigh:: Anyone want to listen to the Mr Scruff track I posted?  I swear, it's actually really good.
> 
> (Big ups to EdiT, don't even need to listen to that one)



It was very nice, despite not containing anything groundbreaking it felt new and unique somehow. 8/10

Mustard Pimp - Oh la la Satan


----------



## Joozeboi

Djeu said:


> It was very nice, despite not containing anything groundbreaking it felt new and unique somehow. 8/10
> 
> Mustard Pimp - Oh la la Satan





A bit too hyper for me. I'd say maybe if I was on meth and speeding down the freeway lol but that's not happening again. Reminds me of Orlandos "smile for camera" night at Roxy nightclub.  6/10


Apples!!


----------



## oliphill

Joozeboi said:


> A bit too hyper for me. I'd say maybe if I was on meth and speeding down the freeway lol but that's not happening again. Reminds me of Orlandos "smile for camera" night at Roxy nightclub.  6/10
> 
> 
> Apples!!



Like it, first time I'd heard Datsik was the katy perry remix, been missing out!! Like the simplicity to this tune ....  6.5/10

Fourward - Silver


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Mr Scruff - Pickled Spiders



I first heard about Mr. Scruff a few years ago through a flyer advertising him spinning an 8 hour set.  I thought "Goodness, an 8 hour set, this guy's got stamina!  What does he sound like?"

I sought him out and liked what I heard.  It's really good downtempo chill stuff for the most part.  His sound led me to exploring and rediscovering a bunch of creat downtempo and trip-hop so I'm biased in his favor already.  

That track is a good example of what makes him good.  I really like the vocal, drums, melody parts, and atmospheric bits but am not crazy about the wobbly bass.  That sub bass, on the other hand, is pretty wild.  The video is also great
6/10



> Fourward - Silver


The intro grabbed my attention immediately with those drums!  As it brokedown and built I knew it was going to be a good one and it surely didn't disappoint.  It was nice and aggressive without being too dark.  The drum break wasn't overly simplistic but easy to groove to.  I really liked the backing percussion that came in @ 2:12.  I loved the atmospheric bits of manipulated vocal that sounded kind of like Gregorian monks chanting and some type of filtered/delayed/LFO'd pad.  I wasn't crazy about the bass tones.  I normally like smooth and rolling vs. fuzzy and jarring but was able to accept them in that track.  
7/10

Silent Servant - "Lo Profundo"


----------



## JuicyJay

> The intro grabbed my attention immediately with those drums!  As it brokedown and built I knew it was going to be a good one and it surely didn't disappoint.  It was nice and aggressive without being too dark.  The drum break wasn't overly simplistic but easy to groove to.  I really liked the backing percussion that came in @ 2:12.  I loved the atmospheric bits of manipulated vocal that sounded kind of like Gregorian monks chanting and some type of filtered/delayed/LFO'd pad.  I wasn't crazy about the bass tones.  I normally like smooth and rolling vs. fuzzy and jarring but was able to accept them in that track.
> 7/10
> 
> Silent Servant - "Lo Profundo"



I liked the beginning until about 2 minutes.  I listened to the whole track, but from 1:40-4:17 just sounded all the same. My brain can not handle pure simplicity and repetition. I enjoyed the warm pads. If it wasn't for those, I would completely hate this track.  
4/10


Asura - Altered State
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dPoAq4bPZA


----------



## StarOceanHouse

This track is so beaiutiful. This would be a good song to play at the end of a full on morning set during sunrise. 9/10

Bad Company - The Nine


----------



## MDMAhead

StarOceanHouse said:


> Bad Company - The Nine



I can't say this kind of techstep is my favourite kind of drum & bass, but I reckon I could still get into it if I was in a club, with the sub-bass tearing me a new asshole  *6/10*.




Now for some truly mind-bending techno:


Robert Hood - The Family


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> I can't say this kind of techstep is my favourite kind of drum & bass, but I reckon I could still get into it if I was in a club, with the sub-bass tearing me a new asshole  *6/10*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for some truly mind-bending techno:
> 
> 
> Robert Hood - The Family



Pretty cool, would love to hear this tune sometime around 2pm at a dark, druggy kinda club. 7/10

Logistics - Together


----------



## eXisTenCe_

^Nice song to chill to. 7/10

MC Xander - Spaceship Earth


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> MC Xander - Spaceship Earth


That was pretty incredible.  Good beatbox skills and beautiful harmonizing.  It reminded me a lot of Lynx w/ Matisyahu and was cleaner than Beardyman.  Lyrics were hot but flow fell off in a couple of spots.
7/10

Depeche Mode - "Peace (Ben Klock Remix)"


----------



## CXC

^^ Professionally produced remix but the track isn't really going anywhere. Also that guy from depeche mode sings in such a nagging way (it's his trademark I guess that it's not very appealing to me. I assume it's better than the original, but it's not for me either way. Still, it's not a bad tune at all. 6/10

Born under a rhyming planet - digital hell
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMRhGLmUY_4&feature=related 
Apparently Jamie Hodge made this one when he was only 17! Wicked tune and IMO it still sounds fresh today.


----------



## KevinKostner

CXC said:


> Born under a rhyming planet - digital hell
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMRhGLmUY_4&feature=related
> Apparently Jamie Hodge made this one when he was only 17! Wicked tune and IMO it still sounds fresh today.



5/10...interesting, the half minute in the middle of the track where it goes almost completely silent is a bit awkward.

Axwell, Ingrosso, Angello-One


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Axwell, Ingrosso, Angello-One
> [/quote
> The intro was a bit weak and whenever I hear 4 x 4 snares I think "hard house" which isn't a good thing.  The chord progressions are simple and cheesy but the percussion kit is well made (except the kick) and contributes to a some pretty dope rhythms.  The percussion breakdown near the end was my favorite part.  The builds seem arbitrary since they don't lead to any significant drops or transitions.  It sounds like mainstream dance club music.  The sound is pretty thin too but that could just be youtube.
> 4/10
> 
> Ben Samples - "Drop Bomps"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Axwell, Ingrosso, Angello-One
> [/quote
> The intro was a bit weak and whenever I hear 4 x 4 snares I think "hard house" which isn't a good thing.  The chord progressions are simple and cheesy but the percussion kit is well made (except the kick) and contributes to a some pretty dope rhythms.  The percussion breakdown near the end was my favorite part.  The builds seem arbitrary since they don't lead to any significant drops or transitions.  It sounds like mainstream dance club music.  The sound is pretty thin too but that could just be youtube.
> 4/10
> 
> Ben Samples - "Drop Bomps"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool hip-hopesque track. I like the mix of styles in the track, although I felt that some parts of the track could have used some work. 6/10
> 
> Rainer Trüby Trio - Donaueschingen (Peter Kruder's Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajütenremix)
Click to expand...


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Rainer Trüby Trio - Donaueschingen (Peter Kruder's Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajüten remix)



The drums sound so organic; so good.  The way the latin rhythm builds is amazing; so spicy!  Sometimes I find K&D to be a bit self-induldgent and meandering.  I liked when the baritone sax dropped.  It gave it a nice push into heavier territory but that was still more loungy than I was looking for at the time.  I also strongly disliked the vocal.
6/10

Carl Craig - "At Les"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Carl Craig - "At Les"



Not one of my favourite Carl Craig tracks.......but hey.........it's still Carl Craig  *7/10*.





B12 - Basic Rhythm


----------



## LuGoJ

MDMAhead said:


> Not one of my favourite Carl Craig tracks.......but hey.........it's still Carl Craig  *7/10*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B12 - Basic Rhythm



Pretty nifty, thanks.  8/10 

This is def one of my top 5 trance songs. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Akhc8pNAgLM

Union Jack - Cactus


----------



## jgallant12

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEmt3gQgQLs

Butch Clancy - Russian Lullaby


----------



## KevinKostner

jgallant12 said:


> 7/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEmt3gQgQLs
> 
> Butch Clancy - Russian Lullaby



7/10, Intro was a bit long but once it dropped there was some very heady wobbles. 

Sash-Stay


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

KevinKostner said:


> 7/10, Intro was a bit long but once it dropped there was some very heady wobbles.
> 
> Sash-Stay



Not my type of track. Not very original. I'll give it an extra point for nostalgia's sake. 4/10

EZ Roller - Short Change


----------



## Mysterie

levictus said:


> Not my type of track. Not very original. I'll give it an extra point for nostalgia's sake. 4/10
> 
> EZ Roller - Short Change



feels like ive heard this tune so many times before but i dont think its because of gta2, anyway its okay 6/10

Girl Unit - Wut


----------



## ArtVandalay

9/10

Wut, Wut. Luv this track! Been bumpin' it for days.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-NPRNaHiAs&feature=related


----------



## Arnold

ArtVandalay said:


> Wut, Wut. Luv this track! Been bumpin' it for days.
> 
> Tycho Red Bridge


8,5/10 liked that

Panoptic - Surface


----------



## StarOceanHouse

ooh this is good. the track is pretty bangin and quite deep as well. nice warm rhythm. 8/10

Musetta - Peace and Melody


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

StarOceanHouse said:


> ooh this is good. the track is pretty bangin and quite deep as well. nice warm rhythm. 8/10
> 
> Musetta - Peace and Melody



Wow that was really good. I don't normally like vocals in my EDM tracks, but in this track they seem to work really well. Uplifting, without being cheesy. 8/10

Rod Stewart vs. Sunshine Jones - Do ya? (Sunshine Jones Re Edit)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

levictus said:


> Wow that was really good. I don't normally like vocals in my EDM tracks, but in this track they seem to work really well. Uplifting, without being cheesy. 8/10
> 
> Rod Stewart vs. Sunshine Jones - Do ya? (Sunshine Jones Re Edit)



It sounded like it belonged on the original vinyl single. I could've use it a little bit faster.
8.5/10

U9Lift - " Lost at Sea"


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> It sounded like it belonged on the original vinyl single. I could've use it a little bit faster.
> 8.5/10
> 
> U9Lift - " Lost at Sea"



Not the sort of thing I listen to often but good for a chill out choon 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ckF1hsQAs0


----------



## Djeu

darkinthepark said:


> Not the sort of thing I listen to often but good for a chill out choon 7/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ckF1hsQAs0



Maybe I'm too used to mainstream rap and I don't have a clue but I thought you could up the production values a little. I liked the bassline but the vocals could be louder and sharper. 5/10

Zion Train - Rhinoceros


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Zion Train - Rhinoceros


That bassline made it for me right off the beginning.  It had a weird circus/kids' show vibe but, coupled with those dubby drums, worked really well.  The rest was delay-heavy dubby bliss.  I also like how all the delays and reverb feedback would build and build and build, then calm down.  Waves of sound are fun!
6/10

Joker & Ginz - "Purple City"


----------



## g3rmz23

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> That bassline made it for me right off the beginning.  It had a weird circus/kids' show vibe but, coupled with those dubby drums, worked really well.  The rest was delay-heavy dubby bliss.  I also like how all the delays and reverb feedback would build and build and build, then calm down.  Waves of sound are fun!
> 6/10
> 
> Joker & Ginz - "Purple City"





Nice song.. I was taking a rip right when the bass kicked in.. Bomb as fuck.
8/10

Cobra-16 Bit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4TMnhJF9PM


----------



## MDMAhead

g3rmz23 said:


> Cobra-16 Bit
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4TMnhJF9PM



I normally hate dubstep that has those wobwobwob bass sounds. But the eastern influence in this track actually made it interesting and enjoyable. *6/10*.





Subterfuge - I.D. Sanctuary (Circulation mix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> I normally hate dubstep that has those wobwobwob bass sounds. But the eastern influence in this track actually made it interesting and enjoyable. *6/10*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subterfuge - I.D. Sanctuary (Circulation mix)



Very nice track. My kind of techno. Definitely had a techy edge to it, but still has melodic and deep elements. 8/10

Blondie Vs The Doors - Rapture Riders


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Blondie Vs The Doors - Rapture Riders


The vocal fits the instruments so nicely.  I'm a sucker for mashups and that's one high-quality mashup. 

16 Bit Lolitas - "Cold Energy"


----------



## wooger

^^ i like it


----------



## Romie1092

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> The vocal fits the instruments so nicely.  I'm a sucker for mashups and that's one high-quality mashup.
> 
> 16 Bit Lolitas - "Cold Energy"



I  trance and 16 Bit Lolitas so 9/10

some prog goodness
Guy J - Lamur (AM mix)


----------



## Arnold

Romie1092 said:


> Guy J - Lamur (AM mix)


9/10 loved it as I like my progressive house at the moment.

Franck Orff - Hibiscus


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Arnold said:


> 9/10 loved it as I like my progressive house at the moment.
> 
> Franck Orff - Hibiscus



Pretty cool, I like the contrast between the slow/sad melody and the progressive house beats. Work out pretty well 7/10

James Zabiela - Burnt Bridges


----------



## Djeu

levictus said:


> Pretty cool, I like the contrast between the slow/sad melody and the progressive house beats. Work out pretty well 7/10
> 
> James Zabiela - Burnt Bridges



It's one of those tunes that creeps up on you. I didn't really take much notice of it at the time but realised it was playing in my head later on. I especially like the vocal sample that occasionally floats in and out.

Matmos - Zealous Order of the Candied Knights


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Djeu said:


> It's one of those tunes that creeps up on you. I didn't really take much notice of it at the time but realised it was playing in my head later on. I especially like the vocal sample that occasionally floats in and out.
> 
> Matmos - Zealous Order of the Candied Knights



Very interesting track, at first I though it was purely folk song, but you can definitely hear electronic influences in this track (although I think the artists would probably refer to this as a song and not a track :D). 7/10

From the deep thread (I just can't get enough of this track):

Star you Star Me feat. Erlend Oye - A Place In My Heart (Jori Hulkkonen remix)


----------



## Arnold

levictus said:


> Star you Star Me feat. Erlend Oye - A Place In My Heart (Jori Hulkkonen remix)


7/10 not bad, just gone of that a little bit since I used to listen to a compilation cd that was the same style about 5 years ago and that got played to death linky

Alessandro Diga- Not a word


----------



## KevinKostner

Arnold said:


> Alessandro Diga- Not a word



8/10...nice, very deep and layered.

DJ Antoine-Work it Out


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> DJ Antoine-Work it Out


The female vocal is pretty smooth.  The melody and chord progressions are way catchy.  It seemed like really fun party music.  I'd imagine this being played at a foam or Dayglo party.  I really liked the synth sounds.  They were subtly complex and not nearly as harsh as some electro house sounds.  I'm almost ashamed by how much I liked it but it made me feel really good. 
7.5/10

A Guy Called Gerald - "Voodoo Ray (Tenaglia Extended Mix)"


----------



## dropsonde

this is pretty cool! WAY ahead of it's time that's for sure. diggin the vocal samples. 7/10

Taal Mala - Elegant Replica


----------



## MDMAhead

dropsonde said:


> Taal Mala - Elegant Replica



A nice slice of chilled dubstep. *6/10*.




Cirez D - Full Stop


----------



## StarOceanHouse

This track is pretty banging and funky for a techno track. I could see myself getting down to this on the dancefloor. 

8/10

Wick Wack - Mellow Soul Fruit


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Wick Wack - Mellow Soul Fruit


Smooth hip hop beat.  I liked the tempo, beat, and organ but it got redundant by the second minute.
6/10

Dominik Eulberg - "Kriechender Gunsel"


----------



## technocat

8/10 nice track!

Extrawelt Soopertrack

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I31J6emKXxY


----------



## MDMAhead

technocat said:


> Extrawelt Soopertrack
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I31J6emKXxY



I didn't recognise this track by name. But I recognised it as soon as I hit the play button, as it's on Agoria's 'Cute & Cult' mix CD, which is one of my alltime favs   Needless to say, the track is excellent - driving and melodic, just the way I like it  *8/10*.




Mono808 - Summit Else


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> I didn't recognise this track by name. But I recognised it as soon as I hit the play button, as it's on Agoria's 'Cute & Cult' mix CD, which is one of my alltime favs   Needless to say, the track is excellent - driving and melodic, just the way I like it  *8/10*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mono808 - Summit Else



Pretty cool track. Would like to hear this at some party by the a lake or something similar.  A little more variety would have helped though. 6/10

My current favorite:

Lusine - Two Dots (Pezzner Remix)


----------



## Arnold

levictus said:


> My current favorite:
> 
> Lusine - Two Dots (Pezzner Remix)


Nice chune, nice variety in rhythem  8.5/10




Axelle Roch - International Breakfast (Shane Robinson Rmx)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Axelle Roch - International Breakfast (Shane Robinson Rmx)



The pads in the intro are so pretty and immediately ear-catching.  I was drawn in right away but as it developed it left me wanting more though.  It wasn't bad but it was almost too smooth.  Although deep is nice, that track was just too trancey and not techy enough for my liking.  Also, at 10 minutes was too long without enough variation.  I could see how this would be great for an early morning/sunrise set though.
4/10

Cassius - "Youth Speed Trouble Cigarettes"


----------



## vibrancy3

> Cassius - "Youth Speed Trouble Cigarettes"



Great title, was not to keen on the horns at the start, but once it broke into that lush crisp beat, i like it, noicee stuff 5/10 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGT8VnHy34g


----------



## ricardo08

vibrancy3 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGT8VnHy34g



Really feeling this. Nice glitchy idm, always goes down well with me. 8/10.

Wake Up, Gladiator - The Flashbulb

New album "Love as a Dark Hallway" is really really sick, by the way.


----------



## girlygrrl

^ nice and chill, good stuff, I'll have to pick up that album. 7/10

Heatbeat - Mega Bootleg 5000


----------



## MDMAhead

girlygrrl said:


> Heatbeat - Mega Bootleg 5000



Hmmmmm............I wasn't too keen on that. Electrohouse beats, trancey synths, and a cheesy vocal  *4/10*.




Kraftwerk - Robotnik


----------



## junglejuice

^Awesome. I grew up on Kraftwerk and finally got to see them live a few years back

Here's some elegant microhouse from the man from Montreal who went to a remote lodge in Quebec, determined to not come back until the album was done. 

He played here on Thursday and absolutely ripped it. 

Akufen - Installation

:D


----------



## Djeu

junglejuice said:


> ^Awesome. I grew up on Kraftwerk and finally got to see them live a few years back
> 
> Here's some elegant microhouse from the man from Montreal who went to a remote lodge in Quebec, determined to not come back until the album was done.
> 
> He played here on Thursday and absolutely ripped it.
> 
> Akufen - Installation
> 
> :D



I didn't think I liked deep/micro house but this is brilliant. Also a great song to get work done to. 8/10

White Town - Your Woman


----------



## StarOceanHouse

holy shit. I remember this track! This brings me way back. I sort of like this track better than how I did back in the day. It's nice and funky. Liking the horn in the background. This gets a higher rating for nostalgia purposes. 8/10

Perfect Blind - Nimbus Two


----------



## Arnold

StarOceanHouse said:


> Perfect Blind - Nimbus Two


Nice chillax track 7.5/10

Audionova- Motion Davison mix


----------



## MDMAhead

Arnold said:


> Audionova- Motion Davison mix



Excellent stuff!!! - deep, techy, proggy house, with a lovely naive synth melody  *7.5/10*.




Adam X - Downbursts


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> Excellent stuff!!! - deep, techy, proggy house, with a lovely naive synth melody  *7.5/10*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam X - Downbursts



Pretty nice dark techno track. It maintains a dark, sinister edge without turning annoying. A few more layers and variety would be good though. 6.5/10

Dominik Eulberg - Sansula (Max Cooper's Lost In Sound Remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Dominik Eulberg - Sansula (Max Cooper's Lost In Sound Remix)



Great from the beginning.  Chilling bells, cool glitches, and deep pads = yum.  It felt like the beginning of a service at the church of techno.  The bells' melody played so well against the simple drums and backing pads that I can't think of any ways to improve it.  I loved the reverbs and delays to build beautiful crescendos w/out disrupting the flow of the song.  It kept momentum without being overbearing or too aggressive.  The breakdown at 6:30 gave me chills.  The tempo was perfect.  It was great the whole way through.  I'm glad you took a liking to Dom Eulburg.  I think it's time for me to look more closely at this Max Cooper fella also.
10/10

Cosmin TRG - "Izolat"


----------



## Bomboclat

That was some great techno! Loved the drop at 3:35
Could see this being played in a Felix Krocher set or something. Great track!
7/10

Robot Koch - Overnight ft Jahcoozi (King Cannibal Remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Robot Koch - Overnight ft Jahcoozi (King Cannibal Remix)



Not crazy about the vocal, breathy samples, rhythm, or keys but love that bassline with filter action all over it, spooky pads, and the drumkit.  The track had somewhat sensual vibe but, to me, lacked coherence.
3/10

Dennis Ferrer - "Touched the Sky"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Not crazy about the vocal, breathy samples, rhythm, or keys but love that bassline with filter action all over it, spooky pads, and the drumkit.  The track had somewhat sensual vibe but, to me, lacked coherence.
> 3/10
> 
> Dennis Ferrer - "Touched the Sky"



I don't typically like house tracks with those kind of vocals, but I am in summer mood, so this track hit the spot. The non-vocal parts of the track also have some nice synths and melodies. 6/10

High Contrast - Passion


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> High Contrast - Passion



It's difficult to go wrong with High Contrast. All his productions are good, and this is no exception. I particularly liked the naughty old-school bassline in this track - that bassline alone made the track far more interesting than your average formulaic liquid track. *7/10*.





Orbital - Lush 3-1 and Lush 3-2


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> Orbital - Lush 3-1 and Lush 3-2



euphoric ecstasy inducing tune as the sun rises but your still rolling so you u bump this on your car speakers cause u must dance now! timeless my friend. *9/10*

Gold Panda - Marriage {Star Slinger Remix}


----------



## Macee

JoeTheStoner said:


> Gold Panda - Marriage {Star Slinger Remix}



Very nice and relaxed. Could definately see myself enjoying this on psyches. Not so much in a club but it's so mellow  7.5/10

Quench -  Dreams
1993 Hard trance track that is just purely amazing. THE BELLS!!!


----------



## Darksidesam

8/10

Catchy Track with , what sounds to me dark vibes and the bells just give it that Eerie touch. Nice bit of Synth...

Oooh ive heard that Synth line before. (i go to hard house, hard trance and hardstyle Events) 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGf3QZnJkx8

BT Feat. Jan Johnston - Flesh (Tiesto mix)

Jan Johnston the queen of vocal trance


----------



## Arnold

darksidedsam said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGf3QZnJkx8
> 
> BT Feat. Jan Johnston - Flesh (Tiesto mix)
> 
> Jan Johnston the queen of vocal trance


It's probably youtube that made the voice come out a bit wrong, would probably be fine on .wav . Catchy tune otherwise with a good rhythm.
7/10


BT-Rose of Jericho


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> BT-Rose of Jericho



I liked the techy vibe from the beginning; lots of cool rhythmic fills.  I liked how the melody started to morph in around 1:00 and built from there.  It had an uplifting vibe but wasn't cheesy and although a bit trancy, still had a mechanical feel.  That was really good but had a few too many breakdowns/beat breaks interrupting the momentum. I also would have like to hear some variance in the main melodic patch.
8/10

Derrick Carter - "Psycho"


----------



## Cyanoide

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Derrick Carter - "Psycho"



I really like house and techno but I'm not really into "funky house", so unfortunately I have to give 4/10. Deep, progressive house is more my style. Still I wouldn't leave the dancefloor if this track was played 

I'm now going to post the probably most classic goa trance tracks of all times, produced by the mastermind Simon Posford who is largely regognized as one of the best producer of electronic music (by producers and artists from a wide range of electronic genres).

By the way, the intro sample in the following tracks goes as follows; 

_I believe that with the advent of acid we discovered new ways to think. And it has to do with piecing togehter new thoughts of our mind Why is it that people thinks it's so evil? What is it about if that scares people so deeply? Because they're afraid that there's more to reality than they have ever confronted. That there are doors that they're afraid to go in and they don't want us to go in either, because we might learn something that they don't know. And that makes us a little out of their control._

Hallucinogen - LSD


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Cyanoide said:


> I really like house and techno but I'm not really into "funky house", so unfortunately I have to give 4/10. Deep, progressive house is more my style. Still I wouldn't leave the dancefloor if this track was played
> 
> I'm now going to post the probably most classic goa trance tracks of all times, produced by the mastermind Simon Posford who is largely regognized as one of the best producer of electronic music (by producers and artists from a wide range of electronic genres).
> 
> By the way, the intro sample in the following tracks goes as follows;
> 
> _I believe that with the advent of acid we discovered new ways to think. And it has to do with piecing togehter new thoughts of our mind Why is it that people thinks it's so evil? What is it about if that scares people so deeply? Because they're afraid that there's more to reality than they have ever confronted. That there are doors that they're afraid to go in and they don't want us to go in either, because we might learn something that they don't know. And that makes us a little out of their control._
> 
> Hallucinogen - LSD



One of the best psytrance tracks out there IMO.  10/10

Not my typical style, but for some reason I am really digging this track. I even like the original a lot:

Kid Cudi - Pursuit of Happiness [Steve Aoki Remix]


----------



## yucatanboy2

Decent minimal techno.  It felt a little weak to me, slower and it could have been a better "chill" track, and if it had a bit more "oomph" in its beat it would be a great track to hear at a club.  In its current form, I don't know if I'd want to dance to it.  Don't get me wrong, I love techno, but this track just seems a bit weak to me.  

7/10

Here's a track that I enoy playing with on my decks.  I find that cutting out the bass with a kill switch and dropping it back in is a lot of fun .  It builds really slowly, but gets better and better. 

Infusion - Girls can be cruel (Infusion sQ'ed Mix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8wEasXiVy4&feature=related


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

yucatanboy2 said:


> Infusion - Girls can be cruel (Infusion sQ'ed Mix)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8wEasXiVy4&feature=related



That was a real banger.  I had never heard it before but would love to hear it again on  large system.
8/10

I like the video for the next track more than I like the actual track.

Flux Pavilion - "Bass Cannon"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I like the video for the next track more than I like the actual track.
> 
> Flux Pavilion - "Bass Cannon"



The video was funny, and I actually quite liked the track too.........if only for it's insane intensity!!!!! *6/10*.




Arpanet - Illuminated Displays


----------



## m4gnus

MDMAhead said:


> The video was funny, and I actually quite liked the track too.........if only for it's insane intensity!!!!! *6/10*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arpanet - Illuminated Displays



Nice track, but kind of a wack break IMO, as it builds up to something more, I think. The sounds are nice though, but it gets too much the same the whole track through. I hope it makes sense, ha.  6/10

Next: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mp_DaEKYjTM


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mp_DaEKYjTM



That's sounded like the sun setting and night beginning; like speeding on the expressway toward the exit with city lights on either side of me.  The pads and atmospheric washes of white noise and affected vocals couldn't have been better placed.  Every time I thought it couldn't get better, another element came in and it got even better!  I also liked how it almost became a different track wrapped in the original track around 4:40.  It made me wish youtube had a love button.
9/10

Bill Youngman - "HH3"


----------



## disco boy

pretty chill song nothing to crazy but i like it....    http://youtu.be/FrzEi3JnGbo


----------



## radiohshifter

surprised no one else has posted this, its amazing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lEsLcGB7Vo -dayvan cowboy by boards of canada


----------



## alasdairm

^ that's a 9 out 10. it's probably my second favourite boards of canada track after happy cycling.

how about a classic:

der dritte raum - hale bopp

alasdair


----------



## oxymoron310

I like the "bubbly" beats in this track. Very spacey & dream like, though I think it's a little bland... I find it repetitive.  6/10

Godsmack - Whatever
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJ6sAc4gZgc

Edit: Oops sorry, this thread was subscribed to & it only said "Rate the song above you (youtube). I didn't know it was electronic only.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

wrong forum
0/10

Kilowatts - Rode Falls


----------



## hlin818

^^Godsmack?  ...Really?

^Ethereal, dreamy, and entrancing.  Loved it.  8/10
What genre might that fall under?




Atmos - KNS (Perfect Stranger remix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

hlin818 said:


> ^^Godsmack?  ...Really?
> 
> ^Ethereal, dreamy, and entrancing.  Loved it.  8/10
> What genre might that fall under?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atmos - KNS (Perfect Stranger remix)



Very cool pstrance track. I like how it's relatively laid back for a psytrance track. 8/10

DJ Marky & Bungle - No Time To Love


----------



## xtcnation

levictus said:


> Very cool pstrance track. I like how it's relatively laid back for a psytrance track. 8/10
> 
> DJ Marky & Bungle - No Time To Love



Starting with a laid back intro changing to a dark stomping bassline throughout the track. Just added to my itunes.... il rate that 8/10


Concord Dawn - Morning Light 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TW__7lqo2E


----------



## MDMAhead

xtcnation said:


> Concord Dawn - Morning Light
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TW__7lqo2E



A nice enough drum & bass track. Nothing amazing, but nice enough  *6/10*.




Lee Burridge & Andy Page - Why Are All The Pretty Ones Always Insane?


----------



## eezeekial

MDMAhead said:


> A nice enough drum & bass track. Nothing amazing, but nice enough  *6/10*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Burridge & Andy Page - Why Are All The Pretty Ones Always Insane?



6/10.  Started out slow but I enjoyed the change ups in the track.  nice breakbeat in there.

The Flashbulb - Undiscovered Colors


----------



## eezeekial

MDMAhead said:


> A nice enough drum & bass track. Nothing amazing, but nice enough  *6/10*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Burridge & Andy Page - Why Are All The Pretty Ones Always Insane?



6/10.  Started out slow but I enjoyed the change ups in the track.  nice breakbeat in there.

The Flashbulb - Undiscovered Colors Live


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> The Flashbulb - Undiscovered Colors Live



My dad and I were @ that show!  That recording sounds so much better than the actual room did.  Benn's work is so beautiful; haunting, melodic, complex, and glitchy.  NME added a nice touch.  I hope Sonar does something in Chicago again this year.

9/10

Johny Dangerously - "Emerald City (Doc Martin Sublevel Mix)"


----------



## DOB

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> My dad and I were @ that show!  That recording sounds so much better than the actual room did.  Benn's work is so beautiful; haunting, melodic, complex, and glitchy.  NME added a nice touch.  I hope Sonar does something in Chicago again this year.
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Johny Dangerously - "Emerald City (Doc Martin Sublevel Mix)"



the bassline is high,unusual but nice.The lead synth is nice,the drums have nice groove to them,I like the minimal but sexy hit hatz

it somehow reminds me funk music and year 2000


not what I listen but hey,I recognize quality 

8/10



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-zL_paDVTc

Dope D.O.D - What Happened


----------



## Cyanoide

DOB said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-zL_paDVTc
> 
> Dope D.O.D - What Happened



Hmm, this is really not the kind of music I normally listen to...But I quite liked it. Nice combination of hiphop and dubstep, the bassline was *fat*. Actually this was a new "genre" for me, so it sounded quite unique in my ears.

6.5/10

Now to a song I really love, and a producer I think gets far too less recognition outside the psychedelic chillout / electronic dub community than he deserves.

The guitars I think are acoustic, all else is elctronic, produced by OTT. I suggest listening in HD, OTT uses a lot of effects which are lost with high compression.

OTT - Adrift In Hilbert Space


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> OTT - Adrift In Hilbert Space



That is very pretty and well-produced but much more laidback than I prefer.  I like downtempo but more jazz and hip-hop oriented stuff.  I really liked the glitchy weirdness that dropped around 4:30 though.  There's no doubt about Ott's incredible skills.
7/10

DVS1 - "Searching"


----------



## Cyanoide

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> That is very pretty and well-produced but much more laidback than I prefer.  I like downtempo but more jazz and hip-hop oriented stuff.  I really liked the glitchy weirdness that dropped around 4:30 though.  There's no doubt about Ott's incredible skills.
> 7/10
> 
> DVS1 - "Searching"



I'm sorry I just noticed I posted the wrong youtube link. You did listen to Ott right? 

I accidentally posted the link to 
Dope D.O.D - What Happened.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

I listened to the OTT track.


----------



## hlin818

Good minimal track, love the genre. 7.5/10

Vibrasphere - forest fuel


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

hlin818 said:


> Good minimal track, love the genre. 7.5/10
> 
> Vibrasphere - forest fuel



Very nice downtempo track by Vibrasphere. 8/10

Ben Watt feat. Sananda Maitreya - A Stronger Man


----------



## blauwelichten

levictus said:


> Very nice downtempo track by Vibrasphere. 8/10
> 
> Ben Watt feat. Sananda Maitreya - A Stronger Man



I love Terence Trent d'Arby's voice. Ben Watts a great producer too, a winning formula that.

10 out of 10 - top notch

Have some old school hard trance / techno. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGBI14HbR2k&feature=related
Skyflyer - Flying Deeper

come over and give www.reddit.com/r/hardtrance some love,if you like it, plenty more of that kind of thing there.


----------



## MDMAhead

blauwelichten said:


> Have some old school hard trance / techno.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGBI14HbR2k&feature=related
> Skyflyer - Flying Deeper



A little too fast for my tastes, but other than that I thoroughly enjoyed it  *6/10*.




Agoria - Europa


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> Agoria - Europa



solid. just that as i was listening to it, i kept expecting something about it to reach out, grab me and pull me into the groove tho it never really did and i stayed outside looking in. i can vibe to it, and definitely can hear it in a mix to keep the good times going. hmm im feelin a *6.5/10*

Deadboy - Wish U Were Here


----------



## Michio

JoeTheStoner said:


> solid. just that as i was listening to it, i kept expecting something about it to reach out, grab me and pull me into the groove tho it never really did and i stayed outside looking in. i can vibe to it, and definitely can hear it in a mix to keep the good times going. hmm im feelin a *6.5/10*
> 
> Deadboy - Wish U Were Here



nice - i love the bassline and the percussion is sick. smooth and elegant track! 7/10  Looove it. 

Magnetic Man ft. Katy B - Perfect Stranger. Radio 1 (Live).


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Magnetic Man ft. Katy B - Perfect Stranger. Radio 1 (Live).



I love Katy B's voice and like the half-time portions.  I feel all the elements fit together best in those passages.  The sparse instrumentation lin those parts ets the emotion flow flow through her voice but the DnB drum breaks almost kill the song's tone and sound like little more than a token gesture to attract DnB fans.  IMO, they ruin an otherwise beautiful song.
3/10

Booka Shade - "Oh Superman"


----------



## dropsonde

i always want to dance when i hear a booka shade track, but i dunno about this one. its a good dancer but doesnt grab me like some of his other stuff. 6/10

Take - "Quartz for Amber"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

dropsonde said:


> i always want to dance when i hear a booka shade track, but i dunno about this one. its a good dancer but doesnt grab me like some of his other stuff. 6/10
> 
> Take - "Quartz for Amber"



Pretty cool track. I really like the piano like sounds that begin at around 0:50. They give me a heads in the clouds feel. But I think they could have worked a little bit more on the track. Maybe make it a little longer as well. That's one of the things I really like about EDM, long tracks.  6/10

Tale of Us - Dark Song


----------



## superelephant

levictus said:


> Tale of Us - Dark Song



6/10  Took a while to really grab my attention but when it did it was pretty good.


John Frusciante ~ Sphere


----------



## marsmellow

superelephant said:


> John Frusciante ~ Sphere


Not bad, not amazing. 6/10

Kind of reminds me of this song:

Paul Kalkbrenner - Queer Fellow


----------



## MDMAhead

marsmellow said:


> Kind of reminds me of this song:
> 
> Paul Kalkbrenner - Queer Fellow



I don't know what to make of that. It just kindof meandered along, albeit in a very nice way. *6/10*.




Underground Resistance - The Final Frontier


----------



## Mysterie

MDMAhead said:


> I don't know what to make of that. It just kindof meandered along, albeit in a very nice way. *6/10*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underground Resistance - The Final Frontier



holy fuck!, I was worried at the start it was just gonna be another club track, and then the pads came in and then they combined and i jizzed ma pants, this is intense, feels kinda apocalyptic in a good way 9.5/10

Alva Noto + Ryuichi Sakamoto - By This River


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

What interesting tones and timbres...all over the frequency spectrum.  I was amazed how much was done with so few elements.  That wasn't just music, it was art.
9/10

Laurie Anderson - "Oh Superman"


----------



## superelephant

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> What interesting tones and timbres...all over the frequency spectrum.  I was amazed how much was done with so few elements.  That wasn't just music, it was art.
> 9/10
> 
> Laurie Anderson - "Oh Superman"



wow, I was not expecting that.  5/10. 

Receptor ~ room 302


----------



## oliphill

superelephant said:


> wow, I was not expecting that.  5/10.
> 
> Receptor ~ room 302



Brilliant, loved it, just cleaned my flat, sitting with a cup of tea and a cig, perfect way to begin my day thanks! Really like Receptor, his remixes are cool too and very popular; so much so that people are uploading fakes to youtube as "Receptor remix" is a very popular search string now! 7/10

Fred V - Simple Beginnings

Don't normally listen to any liquid, but absolutely in love with this tune at the moment!


----------



## MDMAhead

oliphill said:


> Fred V - Simple Beginnings
> 
> Don't normally listen to any liquid, but absolutely in love with this tune at the moment!



Lovely liquid track!!!! That big warm bassline just took me away!!!! *7.5/10*.




Here's some more liquid - I think this is still my favourite ever Nero track:


Nero - Solid Air


----------



## raveageddon

MDMAhead said:


> Lovely liquid track!!!! That big warm bassline just took me away!!!! *7.5/10*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some more liquid - I think this is still my favourite ever Nero track:
> 
> 
> Nero - Solid Air



yay I get a good one. Love this ep from Nero!

hmm i dunno 8/10?

How about this? Summery, acid/disco :D

The Walk & Rogerseventytwo - Summer of 91 (Acid Version) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9JE6zgVSiE


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

raveageddon said:


> yay I get a good one. Love this ep from Nero!
> 
> hmm i dunno 8/10?
> 
> How about this? Summery, acid/disco :D
> 
> The Walk & Rogerseventytwo - Summer of 91 (Acid Version) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9JE6zgVSiE



Very cool summer track! It has that perfect sunny beach vibe!  8/10

Marco Dassi - No Buddies No Worries


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> Marco Dassi - No Buddies No Worries



I'm not really sure what that was supposed to be - an ambient track? A house track? Either way, it didn't really do much for me - I found it a bit boring to be honest. *5/10*.




Orbital - Remind


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

MDMAhead said:


> I'm not really sure what that was supposed to be - an ambient track? A house track? Either way, it didn't really do much for me - I found it a bit boring to be honest. *5/10*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orbital - Remind



Mory Kante - "Yeke Yeke (Hardfloor Mix)"


----------



## duanomatic

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Mory Kante - "Yeke Yeke (Hardfloor Mix)"



Good tune. Gave me a blend of a tribal and a kind of deep space feel. Seems to be well-received on youtube as well. over 1 mil views! 7/10

Dr. Kucho - Hale Bopp Remix

Sorry this isn't the full, i'm not sure it's been released yet.


----------



## CXC

^^ Decent track, but I don't see any extra value in this version in comparison to the original. The sound is abit to cold in my opinion. 6,5/10

DJ Funk - follow me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_2G-KWIJac


----------



## KevinKostner

CXC said:


> ^^ Decent track, but I don't see any extra value in this version in comparison to the original. The sound is abit to cold in my opinion. 6,5/10
> 
> DJ Funk - follow me
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_2G-KWIJac



7/10, lol I didn't know Funk did acid tracks, I've only heard the booty house shit he one of my favs., the track really kicks up at 1:30 

DJ Antoine-Find me in the Club (Original Mix)


----------



## Mysterie

little too epic and cheesy for my tastes  3/10

Flying Lotus - Massive Attack// vibeangel mix1


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Flying Lotus - Massive Attack// vibeangel mix1



I liked it until the beat dropped.  the bells and vocal sample were so pretty and then that off beat beat ruined it.  Hate is a strong word but I strongly dislike Flying Lotus.  I'd rather listen to KevinKostner's IPod than an entire FlyLo album.
3/10

UNKLE - "Be There"


----------



## KevinKostner

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I liked it until the beat dropped.  the bells and vocal sample were so pretty and then that off beat beat ruined it.  Hate is a strong word but I strongly dislike Flying Lotus.  I'd rather listen to KevinKostner's IPod than an entire FlyLo album.
> 3/10
> 
> UNKLE - "Be There"



.5/10 that wasn't electronic or danceable, sounded like a sappy indie rock or something reminded me of Neutral Milk Hotel actually

Now for some uplifting house music (one of my top 10 club bangers of the last year) Avicci-Seek Bromance


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

[/quote]Avicci-Seek Bromance [/quote]

The beginning chord progression is shamefully cheesy.  The vocal does have some soul.  The rhythm track isn't anything beyond an average 4x4 rhythm.  It is uplifting and I could see it doing well in mainstream dance clubs.  It's just more pop than what I like.
4/10

Plug - "Military Jazz"


----------



## StrutterGear

> Plug - "Military Jazz"



Certainly jazzy haha. I like the transition of the beat around 1:40. Throwback to old school drum and bass, I like it, and would listen to it if it was on, but it's not 'busy' enough for me. I'm a proper basshead, so would only listen to this if I was laying down and watching the clouds or someting. Little busier towards 6 minute mark.

6/10, would of been higher but it's not my style, can appreciate the tune though.


Genetix - "Keep it Gutter" 

^ Warning, dubstep, don't listen to if your speakers do both your bass and your audio :D


----------



## booyaa

StrutterGear said:


> Genetix - "Keep it Gutter"
> 
> ^ Warning, dubstep, don't listen to if your speakers do both your bass and your audio :D



Dubstep really annoys me. It's not music, it's just overrated, pointless noise and I really can't understand why it's so.. 'in fashion' lately!* 2/10* 

The Truper aka *Photek*, Classic Jungle Streetbeats vol 2
now THAT's what I'm talkin about %)


----------



## StrutterGear

Haha I did warn you, I knew there was a few dubstep haters lurking....


----------



## superelephant

booyaa said:


> Dubstep really annoys me. It's not music, it's just overrated, pointless noise and I really can't understand why it's so.. 'in fashion' lately!* 2/10*
> 
> The Truper aka *Photek*, Classic Jungle Streetbeats vol 2
> now THAT's what I'm talkin about %)



8/10, extra point for the monkey.

Ametsub - Snowy Lava


----------



## Tromps

superelephant said:


> 8/10, extra point for the monkey.
> 
> Ametsub - Snowy Lava



Very dreamy, I'll give it an 8.5 trying to imagine myself in that mood.

^^Why's there raggin on dubstep, but a love for jungle up there? Let me try to meet somewhere in-between. 

DZ- Slums Dub


----------



## marsmellow

Tromps said:


> DZ- Slums Dub


I love it. Very good combination of styles. 7.5/10

Dopplereffekt - Scientist


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Dopplereffekt - Scientist



I liked the intro at first but after 30 seconds it started trying my patience.  Once the beat dropped I really dug it but the lyrics were pretty meh.  It seemed a bit simplistic overall.
4/10

anbb - "Berghain"


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Not my cup of tea.  I dug the ambient beginning, was excited for the potential drop... but it never came.  The mastering was really good though, crisp lol. 

3/10

 Sage Francis - Waterline (G31 Remix)


----------



## yucatanboy2

^ see, that's a nice downtempo song, although the repetitive vocal was a little annoying.

Could have used another element too, a bit more to the high-end
5/10

How about some breaks....

Drummatic Twins - Pumped up funk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5BSieL5Kyc


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Drummatic Twins - Pumped up funk
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5BSieL5Kyc



Drummatic Twins make some of my fave breaks.  It's always interesting and layered with wicked percussion.  That was the right amount of acid bass, regular bass, and synth.  The breakdown/build up came at just the right time and each section kept things moving. It held my interest the whole way through.  Great pick.
9/10

Pig + Dan - "Epic Adventure"


----------



## Cyanoide

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Pig + Dan - "Epic Adventure"



Great track, groovy and fat sound. The melody is simple but catchy. The short "build ups" without drums are great. Would definately get me to the dancefloor in a club.

7/10

Chris Liebing - String Theory (Mauro Picotto & Riccardo Ferri Remix)


----------



## KevinKostner

Cyanoide said:


> Chris Liebing - String Theory (Mauro Picotto & Riccardo Ferri Remix)



8/10 vary Nice, not a huge fan of techno usually but this had a nice beat, around 4:00 it gets VERY EPIC.

DJ Antoine-Where is the Party (Kadel & Finger Vocal Mix)


----------



## marsmellow

KevinKostner said:


> DJ Antoine-Where is the Party (Kadel & Finger Vocal Mix)


Unbearably cheesy, but it gets some points for having a really catchy melody. 4/10

Brad Lee - Paranormal Activity


----------



## rhapsody1447

May have already been posted but PPK - Resurrection (Space Club Mix)


----------



## alasdairm

^ hmm. very evocative of the time in my life when i was first discovering dance music and, more specifically, trance. i'm going to give this 5 out of 10. it just never really gets going for me...

next: doof - youth of the galaxy

alasdair


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> doof - youth of the galaxy



That was a dope cosmic intro and killer bassline in both its original form and while being filtered.  I really liked the low and high synth arpeggios.  The only part I disliked were the hi-hat sounds.  It developed nicely and the beautiful breakdowns and introductions of new sounds in each section kept it from getting stagnant. Almost everything  was spot on and I could easily see myself getting lost in this on the dancefloor/in the field.  
7/10


Wagon Christ - "Electro Gangster"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> That was a dope cosmic intro and killer bassline in both its original form and while being filtered.  I really liked the low and high synth arpeggios.  The only part I disliked were the hi-hat sounds.  It developed nicely and the beautiful breakdowns and introductions of new sounds in each section kept it from getting stagnant. Almost everything  was spot on and I could easily see myself getting lost in this on the dancefloor/in the field.
> 7/10
> 
> 
> Wagon Christ - "Electro Gangster"



This track has a really interesting vibe. I really like the sample at the beginning of the track. Interesting combination of electro and ghetto hip hop. I always dig originality in EDM, even if it doesn't sound like anything I typically listen to. 7/10

Veitengruber - Gimme Some Muah (Original Mix)


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I didn't dig the vocals all that much, it didn't seem to go well with the music. Nonetheless, I liked the track overall. good chunky tech house. 7/10

Reactant - Cultivated Abductee


----------



## marsmellow

StarOceanHouse said:


> Reactant - Cultivated Abductee


Oh shit, it's minimal-psy-tech-trance. Or whatever it is. That stuff is really to find when you're looking for it. Very elusive little sub-genre. Anyways, pretty good, but I like Sensient a bit more. 6.5/10

L.S.G. - The Blaxone


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> L.S.G. - The Blaxone



Heavy rhythm right away sucked me in.  I liked the tribal vibe and how it was a bit dark but not scary.  The track was just the right tempo.  I appreciated how the development was really subtle.  I could really get down to this in a variety of party environments from the club to the forest. 
7.5/10

Shen - "Main Springs"


----------



## TearItDown

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Heavy rhythm right away sucked me in.  I liked the tribal vibe and how it was a bit dark but not scary.  The track was just the right tempo.  I appreciated how the development was really subtle.  I could really get down to this in a variety of party environments from the club to the forest.
> 7.5/10
> 
> Shen - "Main Springs"



3/10

I mean, it's an alright song. But if I never heard it my life would be the same. It's not bad...just its nothing special.

http://soundcloud.com/crizzly/bust-it-wide-open-crizzly

Crizzly - Bust it wide open remix


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

TearItDown said:


> http://soundcloud.com/crizzly/bust-it-wide-open-crizzly
> 
> Crizzly - Bust it wide open remix


It's what I think Lil Jon would sound like if he learned how to make dubstep from Skrillex.
4/10

Sympath - "Amethyst"


----------



## CXC

Top qualilty ambient track. Good production! 8.5/10

Big Strick - Buckle Up 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ko-KwZ5A1CE&feature=related


----------



## KevinKostner

CXC said:


> Top qualilty ambient track. Good production! 8.5/10
> 
> Big Strick - Buckle Up
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ko-KwZ5A1CE&feature=related



4/10, very boring, didn't go anywhere at all, no drop

Vinylshakerz-Rainbow


----------



## TearItDown

KevinKostner said:


> 4/10, very boring, didn't go anywhere at all, no drop
> 
> Vinylshakerz-Rainbow



0/10

This is the kind of stuff that is ruining the electro scene.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wCgxkQj_Qo&hd=1

Pretty Lights - I Know The Truth


----------



## marsmellow

TearItDown said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wCgxkQj_Qo&hd=1
> 
> Pretty Lights - I Know The Truth


It's okay, I guess. 5/10

Invisible Man - The End


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Invisible Man - The End



old school jungle = one of the best EDM genres ever.  The intro had me waiting on the edge of my seat for the drums to drop.  That track has such a raw sound; h'ware samplers ftw. Forget dubstep.  That's some real filth.  
7/10

Renegade - "terrorist"


----------



## Bomboclat

Oh man, what a classic. 8/10

Sister Crayon - Anti-Psalm (Strangeloop Remix)


----------



## junglejuice

8/10...wish it was longer...perfect K music

New top charted track from my buddies Art Department

Modern Amusement - Cold As Ice (Louie Fresco Remix)

:D


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Modern Amusement - Cold As Ice (Louie Fresco Remix)



I literally liked it from the first 2 seconds when I heard the bass and kick together.  As the filter on the bass opened up, I knew it would be a good one and the stutter edit on the snare with the delayed synth line proved me right.  That vocal took it in a more soulful, housier direction than I expected but the backing track retained a certain deepness that I really dug.
6/10

Tensnake - Coma Cat


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Damn, this reminds me of disco from the 80's. This track would be great as the last track of a proper house set. 

7/10

Onionbrain - Green Worm


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

StarOceanHouse said:


> Damn, this reminds me of disco from the 80's. This track would be great as the last track of a proper house set.
> 
> 7/10
> 
> Onionbrain - Green Worm



Nice laidback psytrance track with a hint of something sinister.  Makes me miss Goa. It's been too long since I've been at psytrance party. Need to stock up on some LSD and go to some of the local open airs. 7/10

Some old skul, psytrancey Shpongle:

Shpongle - The sixth revelation


----------



## marsmellow

levictus said:


> Shpongle - The sixth revelation


Wow, I wish more psytrance was like that. That is fucking amazing. 10/10

Bas Mooy - Krull


----------



## Bomboclat

Loved it! Could see it being dropped in a crazy techno set as part of a breather or something. Great track! 7/10

The Miracles Club - Light of Love (The Whendays Ecstasy Remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> The Miracles Club - Light of Love (The Whendays Ecstasy Remix)


I wasn't incredibly impressed by the overall sound or any of the elements plus thought it was too slow.  I couldn't wait for it to end but I did like the voice whispering "ecstacy".
2/10

Christophe - "The Force (Lukas Remix)"


----------



## eezeekial

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Christophe - "The Force (Lukas Remix)"



I think I wouldve had better ears for this one 10 years ago.  The light acid sound is just very generic to me now.  4/10


My fave track atm.  Listen to it in 720p and make sure you have some bass.
Gemini - Feel Stronger


----------



## oliphill

eezeekial said:


> I think I wouldve had better ears for this one 10 years ago.  The light acid sound is just very generic to me now.  4/10
> 
> 
> My fave track atm.  Listen to it in 720p and make sure you have some bass.
> Gemini - Feel Stronger



Nice bassline, just can't stand the distorted lyrics, reminds me of all the new pop songs..bassline made up for it though...6/10

Raiden - Fallin


----------



## MDMAhead

oliphill said:


> Raiden - Fallin



That was fucking amazing!!!! - the best drum & bass track I've heard in a long time - I loved all the elements, but especially that haunting vocal. Hmmmmm.........I'm gonna give it *8/10* 




Underworld - Kittens


----------



## yucatanboy2

Nice, i like underworld, definitely in their style, which is kinda "loose" in my mind(ears).  It seems like the production could have been more tight and crisp, i don't dig the elements they incorporate that sound like feedback/dirty needles.

6/10.


Here's one from someone I feel is an under-appreciated electro house/breaks producer:

Rob le pitch - Break and enter (feat. Rage against the machine)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltB0puHg5DA&feature=related


----------



## Djeu

yucatanboy2 said:


> Nice, i like underworld, definitely in their style, which is kinda "loose" in my mind(ears).  It seems like the production could have been more tight and crisp, i don't dig the elements they incorporate that sound like feedback/dirty needles.
> 
> 6/10.
> 
> 
> Here's one from someone I feel is an under-appreciated electro house/breaks producer:
> 
> Rob le pitch - Break and enter (feat. Rage against the machine)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltB0puHg5DA&feature=related



It didn't really go anywhere. It kind of sounded like the backing track to a Black Eyed Peas song. And the "woop woop" noise was really annoying. 3/10 

DJ Fresh vs DJ Shadow - Closer


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Djeu said:


> It didn't really go anywhere. It kind of sounded like the backing track to a Black Eyed Peas song. And the "woop woop" noise was really annoying. 3/10
> 
> DJ Fresh vs DJ Shadow - Closer



Pretty good. Although less commercial hip-hop influence would have made this track even better. I haven't listened to anything by DJ Shadow since The Private Press. I remember The Outside being pretty mediocre. Nowhere near the unique sounds of Endtroducing... 6/10

Shpongle - Walking backwards through the cosmic mirror


----------



## Equal Observer

3/10 - I can appreciate the quality... but spongle and the likes have never appealed to me despite my love for psychedelics

I like euphoria 

Lost Tribe - Gamemaster


----------



## MDMAhead

Equal Observer said:


> I like euphoria
> 
> Lost Tribe - Gamemaster



I love late-90s trance - I was into it at the time, and own many of the big tunes on CD single. 'Gamemaster' is good, although it only really takes off when the vocal comes in. I'm gonna give it *7/10*.




Samuel L Session - Four To The Floor (part 2)


----------



## shluckey

ticks along nicely but nothing special 6.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvhzaC3ZzZI


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

shluckey said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvhzaC3ZzZI



Bodzin is one of my top 5 producers.  He's non-formulaic, dynamic, and fresh.  That track's a piece of art.
9/10

Santiago Salazar - "Sci Fi Xicano"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Bodzin is one of my top 5 producers.  He's non-formulaic, dynamic, and fresh.  That track's a piece of art.
> 9/10
> 
> Santiago Salazar - "Sci Fi Xicano"



Very cool track. Nice and chilled, yet pretty cerebral. 8/10

Jorg on Mushroom - The Messenger


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> Jorg on Mushroom - The Messenger



gnarly. well executed transitions to keep the listener interested for all 12 min. sounds pretty cohesive considering there's a lot of switch ups, which is good considering if it wasn't it would sound more like  a mini-mix than one track. even tho psy isn't really my bag and near the end i think the producer tossed in what sounded like a saxophone which i thought was odd, still found it pleasing to listen to. *6.5/10*

xxxy - Open Your Eyes


----------



## jiflemon

JoeTheStoner said:


> xxxy - Open Your Eyes



Superb track.  Was just listening to this today actually on the way in to work.  Love the thumping bass with the hint of an ambient Ibiza feel, and then the Amen breaks.  Well executed contrasts.  Prefer it to the A side (You Gotta Do You) which sounds a bit AUX 88, but poorly done.

Very LTJ Bukem.  Intelligent.

My track is
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-PpU97pReI
Onionz, Need Ya

- for no other reason other than it's on now whilst I'm hoovering my flat


----------



## xtcnation

jiflemon said:


> My track is
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-PpU97pReI
> Onionz, Need Ya
> 
> - for no other reason other than it's on now whilst I'm hoovering my flat



Pretty decent for house actually and im not a great fan. You have got a 7/10 from me 

This tracks called Rapidas by Loadstar. Seems to be absolutley raping the dnb scene right now

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ur65oZ5DEE0&feature=share


----------



## Bomboclat

Gotta enjoy some good Loadstar 7/10

Blackbird Blackbird - Avalanche (Star Slinger Remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Bomboclat said:


> Gotta enjoy some good Loadstar 7/10
> 
> Blackbird Blackbird - Avalanche (Star Slinger Remix)


Beautiful bumpin beat!
9/10


Mike Posner - "Scientist (Coldplay Cover)"


----------



## junglejuice

Honestly I'm not feeling that one bit. The vocals are really overly dramatic and it's just too light and fluffy to even try to pull off the cliché dubstep beat. To me it seems like he's pandering to both audiences too much and didn't make it out of artistry, but just to get people to listen

1/10

Komaton - Sweet Princess

Really digging these guys...cool vocals, groovy synths

:D


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^yeah that track was pretty groovy and deep. the synths and melody were great. perfect track for mdma.

8/10

Man with No Name - Teleport


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

StarOceanHouse said:


> ^yeah that track was pretty groovy and deep. the synths and melody were great. perfect track for mdma.
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Man with No Name - Teleport



I didn't know Man with No Name made goa back in 1994. I really like the dark Hallucinogenesque bassline. This track would still destroy modern-day dancefloors. Old skul, at it's best. 

9/10

I am going to bend the rules a little, but I don't typically post that much goa/psytrance anyways:

Vibrasphere - Lemon Phase


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

levictus said:


> Vibrasphere - Lemon Phase



Deep intro with just the right amount of effects to create atmosphere w/out the production getting messy.  The whole track was dynamic as hell and took me on a really emotional audio journer.  I apprecieted how, in the beginning, it had more of a techno than trance vibe.  It sounded like it could fit into a wide variety of sets; progressive, trance, techno, and maybe even tech-house.  Overall, 'twas full of nice nuance and suprises with almost every bar.
7.5/10

District 78 - "Game On"


----------



## junglejuice

^ was a link to "So You Think You Can Dance"?

Ana Lola Roman - Klutch (Com Truise Remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

junglejuice said:


> ^ was a link to "So You Think You Can Dance"?


yep.  I couldn't find the song itself on youtube so linked to the only vid I could find with that song.


----------



## CXC

junglejuice said:


> Ana Lola Roman - Klutch (Com Truise Remix)


 
^^ THis sounds real fresh and funky! Sounds old skool and modern at the same time. Never heard of Com Truise before, but this is quite convincing. 8.5/10

Terrence Dixon - grey area

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDU7VhlPoXs


----------



## JoeTheStoner

CXC said:


> Terrence Dixon - grey area
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDU7VhlPoXs



beautiful detroit minimalism. love how terrence works with the few elements of the track creating a raw, deep, hypnotic groove. all ya need is the basics and with those few essential sounds terrence create a masterful elementary techno track. *8/10* 

Linda Mirada. Solo. Rework by Sabore Bicoro


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> beautiful detroit minimalism. love how terrence works with the few elements of the track creating a raw, deep, hypnotic groove. all ya need is the basics and with those few essential sounds terrence create a masterful elementary techno track. *8/10*
> 
> Linda Mirada. Solo. Rework by Sabore Bicoro



Not bad. I like the playful, child-like vibe that this track has. Reminds me of my childhood for some reason. 6/10

Aquarius & Tayla - Bringing Me Down


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> Aquarius & Tayla - Bringing Me Down


magical dnb from the 90s right there. doesn't get much better than this. the pads/strings are to die for, giving the track that atmospheric vibe, then when the rolling bass comes in, its like gettin hit wit a bomb mdma rush. deeeeelicous *9/10*

Machinedrum - Come1


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> Machinedrum - Come1


 
The melodies were nice, but the track had a bit too much weirdness for my liking (especially all the random drum sounds). *5/10*.




Underworld - Pearl's Girl (Carp Dreams...Koi)


----------



## alasdairm

^ it's a great track but it seems like a bit of a busy mix. i give it 7 out of 10.

biotonic - on the rox (gms remix)

alasdair


----------



## Mysterie

alasdairm said:


> ^ it's a great track but it seems like a bit of a busy mix. i give it 7 out of 10.
> 
> biotonic - on the rox (gms remix)
> 
> alasdair


 
5/10

enjoyed the gaps with pads and ambience but found the repetetive beat kinda boring

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEHxquRnIzk       -> solar bears - dream valley (young montana? rework)

PS... I cant see the hyperlink icon :/


----------



## dropsonde

ooh im liking this a lot. verrry chilled on this hot sunny day here 9/10

indigo pyramid - lovers defect


----------



## CXC

Nice, mellowed out tune. 6/10

Something darker: dream boat - young & fine --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8x8PfZjLyp8&feature=related


----------



## JoeTheStoner

CXC said:


> Something darker: dream boat - young & fine --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8x8PfZjLyp8&feature=related



hmm, kinda on the fence. tho i can appreciate the raw, bad trip,  and nightmarish vibe + the video is cool, something about just doesn't click with me personally. i think the musical composition of it just doesn't grab me and its short length + repetitiveness of the vocal sample doesn't jive well wit me, well ... i give it a *5/10*

Convextion: Oil on Metal


----------



## CXC

^^ Top quality for sure with convextion! Very deep and organic sound just the way I like it. 8.5/10


Silicon - V995 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKhSbFQJgQo&feature=related


----------



## ColtDan

quite like that... 7/10!

The Prodigy - Music Reach
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVFCexAvzpE


----------



## ricardo08

Classic tune. Takes me back to my old pill nights  8/10.

Dinosaurs - Bonobo


----------



## shluckey

nice and chilled 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmVpYudwpvo


----------



## MDMAhead

shluckey said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmVpYudwpvo


 
I'm always sceptical when newbs post in this thread - half the time they seem to be trolls, and the music they post is often awful. But this track is really good!!!!! - cheeky but not cheesy ; really funky, and with ample melody to hold my interest. The production is really good - I like the vocal snippets, and I love the way he drops the bass in and out (it's a simple trick, but boy is it effective!!!) . This is just a really good house track  *8/10* . Oh and welcome to EMD , shluckey - hope you're gonna stick around!!!!




The Shamen - Destination Eschaton


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> The Shamen - Destination Eschaton


dig the pure euphoria rave vibe the track has plus the vocals to match, tho personally i think i might like it a bit more as just an instrumental. *7.5/10*

Percy X - X-Trak 1 (Regis Remodel)


----------



## StarOceanHouse

great track. When the track drops in the cymbals it almost sounds like its raining. This could be a track be listening to on a rainy day driving through a big city. 7/10

Q-Burns Abstract Message - This Time (feat Lisa Shaw - Rivera Rotation Remix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

StarOceanHouse said:


> great track. When the track drops in the cymbals it almost sounds like its raining. This could be a track be listening to on a rainy day driving through a big city. 7/10


totally agree with ya on the rainy vibe about the regis remodel.


StarOceanHouse said:


> Q-Burns Abstract Message - This Time (feat Lisa Shaw - Rivera Rotation Remix)


on the flip the picture in the vid for this track sums up the vibe it gives off. a warm summer evening chillin on the beach watching the sunset. the percussion and bassline grab me most. vocals work well and i like how they drop em in certain parts and just let beat play. good stuff *7/10*

Midland - Through Motion (Tevo Howard Remix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> totally agree with ya on the rainy vibe about the regis remodel.
> 
> on the flip the picture in the vid for this track sums up the vibe it gives off. a warm summer evening chillin on the beach watching the sunset. the percussion and bassline grab me most. vocals work well and i like how they drop em in certain parts and just let beat play. good stuff *7/10*
> 
> Midland - Through Motion (Tevo Howard Remix)



Very cool track. I really like the "head in the clouds" melody and glitchy vocals. Good, solid deep house. 8/10

Pink Floyd vs The Orb - Money


----------



## Romie1092

levictus said:


> Very cool track. I really like the "head in the clouds" melody and glitchy vocals. Good, solid deep house. 8/10
> 
> Pink Floyd vs The Orb - Money



Didnt like it at all 1/10

Some real trance
John 00 Fleming - Finding Ganesha


----------



## Cyc

^ Not sure about those tempo drops, but overall a pretty epic track. My interests haven't been in this area for quite some time, because I got proper sick of the breakdown/buildup formula after hearing it 1000x, but I really like the layers at the end of the track, so I'll give it 8/10 for richness, and because it's trance without being cheesy.

MaxNormal.TV - Moon Love


----------



## shluckey

strange track but i kinda enjoyed it. 6.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1RqlEhswOU


----------



## MDMAhead

shluckey said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1RqlEhswOU


 
Sick tech-house track!!!!! I could imagine Lee Burridge playing this towards the end of one of his sets, and absolutely tearing the roof of the club!!!!!!! *8/10* .



Cajmere - Nasty


----------



## highhooked

Thats a cool track man i was bobbing my head most of the time but then it got a little repetitive i was hoping for a little change up. 7/10. 

Oceanlab- On a good day ( Above and Beyond remix!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSI4Gn4w0oM  Turn it up.

Track is so fucking sick i almost cry.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

highhooked said:


> Thats a cool track man i was bobbing my head most of the time but then it got a little repetitive i was hoping for a little change up. 7/10.
> 
> Oceanlab- On a good day ( Above and Beyond remix!)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSI4Gn4w0oM  Turn it up.
> 
> Track is so fucking sick i almost cry.



Even though I am not usually into this kinda trance, I just can't help but love Oceanlab. 9/10

Faithless - Sun To Me (00.db Remix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> Faithless - Sun To Me (00.db Remix)


lol i could quote your response of the oceanlab track "Even though I am not usually into this kinda trance..." i can appreciate it. definitely has a euphoric melody with those airy synth notes. i dunno why im always pickin on vocals recently, but im just thankful they use them sparingly and hit at the right times as to not take away from the beat. its a good track for peak hour outdoor party *7.3/10* yes a 7.3... .3 just felt right for some reason  going with my gut on this one 

Point Blank - Meng's Theme


----------



## Darksidesam

JoeTheStoner said:


> Point Blank - Meng's Theme



As one of the comments say, a Timeless piece, Wouldnt have guessed myself it was that old =)

7.5/ 10

Now this is a track i recently heard, and it just reminds me of everyone i know on the rave scene who overdoes it, kinda sad  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZK1UlMYOIs


----------



## CXC

^I guess you need to overdo it when you want to have a good time listening to this kinda crappy trance stuff ;-) 4/10

Bvdub - mingtian
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OWePoohkRM


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

CXC said:


> Bvdub - mingtian
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OWePoohkRM


As a track alone, I'd rate it a 3.  It feels like one long intro with badly designed hi-hat sounds and a disorienting kick pattern.  As a DJ tool, I'd give it a 7.5.  There's so much one could edit into a dope intro or cool down break during a set.

Chicago Skyway - "Heaven and Angels"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Chicago Skyway - "Heaven and Angels"


909 and strings. solid i like the use of the flanger effect and rewind to keep things interesting, cuz with just a few elements it could go stale but the effects keep it fresh. *6.5/10*

Arkist - Rendezvous


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> 909 and strings. solid i like the use of the flanger effect and rewind to keep things interesting, cuz with just a few elements it could go stale but the effects keep it fresh. *6.5/10*
> 
> Arkist - Rendezvous



Very, very cool. Love the funky dubstep. Really good into as well. I wish more EDM was like this. *9/10*

Gustavo Santaolalla - Can We Mix The Unmixable?


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

levictus said:


> Very, very cool. Love the funky dubstep. Really good into as well. I wish more EDM was like this. *9/10*
> 
> Gustavo Santaolalla - Can We Mix The Unmixable?



Nice chilled tune, reminds me of old FSOL. Got any mixes along these lines mate? As for chill out this gets a 6/10 from me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_VlD5j9XSU&list=FLZxmqIoVvMZzDdhrkPRaUeQ&index=5&feature=plpp

'Dave The Drummer - Amphet or Cocaine'

Is that good?....Dogs bollocks!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

darkinthepark said:


> 'Dave The Drummer - Amphet or Cocaine'


this makes me wanna build a time machine go back to the 90s wear baggy jnco's and throw illegal warehouse parties amped up on crystal meth. fast hard beat, repetitive vocal sample suggesting drug use. im not sure what ya meant by "Dogs bollocks!" lol but to answer your question "Is that good?" it's good bruv. *8/10*

Rob.Bardini - The Sand's Way


----------



## JiminiPimini

JoeTheStoner said:


> this makes me wanna build a time machine go back to the 90s wear baggy jnco's and throw illegal warehouse parties amped up on crystal meth. fast hard beat, repetitive vocal sample suggesting drug use. im not sure what ya meant by "Dogs bollocks!" lol but to answer your question "Is that good?" it's good bruv. *8/10*
> 
> Rob.Bardini - The Sand's Way



this song is very reminiscent of earlier detroit edm sounds.  minimal with a very shallow progressiveness.   Ethereal and space-like.   Not something that id bump at a party,  but perhaps something id play in recovery from a party the next day eating scrambled eggs.  (7/10)



Paul Cart & Marco Brugattu - Billie's Mascotte (Nihad, Lasse & Nima Remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54r0xr9iRSY


----------



## StarOceanHouse

wow. that was a dope slice of some proper techno. I could not stop banging my head. the repetitive lazer womps had me going. 9/10

Soluble Sounds - Psillypsybinge


----------



## Darksidesam

penpal said:


> http://soundcloud.com/danksoundz/rgfgpart-1



7/10 - A nice chilled out piece, if i had a nice joint, and an extended version of that, id be happy hehe.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPcOlpek640 ?


----------



## CXC

^^ All that trance is making me sick  3.5/10


Solar Quest - Into The Machine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMTxeiMjICU&feature=related


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

CXC said:


> ^^ All that trance is making me sick  3.5/10
> 
> 
> Solar Quest - Into The Machine
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMTxeiMjICU&feature=related



Pretty cool, I like the combination of old skul sounding, 80s style rave music and hardcore. Nice combo. 6.5/10

Younger Brother - All I Want


----------



## hlin818

levictus said:


> Pretty cool, I like the combination of old skul sounding, 80s style rave music and hardcore. Nice combo. 6.5/10
> 
> Younger Brother - All I Want



Very nice downtempo....psyish? 8/10

Receptor - Secret
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vg7zPKUhYS8


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

hlin818 said:


> Very nice downtempo....psyish? 8/10
> 
> Receptor - Secret
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vg7zPKUhYS8



Cool, laid back track. Although some more variety would have made it even better.

Vanessa Da Mata - Năo Me Deixe Só (Deeplick & Ramilson Maia Drum & Bass Remix)


----------



## Darksidesam

levictus said:


> Vanessa Da Mata - Năo Me Deixe Só (Deeplick & Ramilson Maia Drum & Bass Remix)



Well.. that was ..Different, i liked how it progressed into something more and more catchy. 
good remix that is , 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hiBF4d2QS8


----------



## ricardo08

darksidedsam said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hiBF4d2QS8


 
I'm all up for a bit of bassline once in a while. But this is just slightly annoying/comical, i think it's the vocal part. 3/10, sorry!

Hey Blondie - Amon Tobin


----------



## StarOceanHouse

This track has a funkier vibe than most of his other tracks. Still quite jazzy too. He never lets me down.

7/10

Kaleb - Dreaming


----------



## CXC

Nice mellowed out d'n'b. I can appreciate it, but it's not very innovative. 6/10

 Detroit Grand Pubahs- After School Special 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeCbepC20zQ


----------



## vibrancy3

CXC said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeCbepC20zQ



Intriguing vocals, but melody and beat could be pumped up abit and have more harmonic flow shall i say....

Anyway, don't know if this has been show yet, but it's Marcelo D2 - Desabafo 

(i have been using in my hip hop mixes non-stop, just thuoght might show you)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqKNqPFrv08


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

vibrancy3 said:


> Intriguing vocals, but melody and beat could be pumped up abit and have more harmonic flow shall i say....
> 
> Anyway, don't know if this has been show yet, but it's Marcelo D2 - Desabafo
> 
> (i have been using in my hip hop mixes non-stop, just thuoght might show you)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqKNqPFrv08



That's dope from beat to flow to hook.  Is it Portuguese?  I really liked the percussion.
6/10

Tori Amos - "Professional Widow (Armand Van Helden Remx)"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> That's dope from beat to flow to hook.  Is it Portuguese?  I really liked the percussion.
> 6/10
> 
> Tori Amos - "Professional Widow (Armand Van Helden Remx)"



Cool track, I like the funky vibe. I always had a soft spot for Armand Van Helden.  *7/10*

Yamil Colucci - Antidote (Hernan Cattaneo & Soundexile Black Mix)


----------



## p1h0r1EA7k

levictus said:


> Cool track, I like the funky vibe. I always had a soft spot for Armand Van Helden.  *7/10*
> 
> Yamil Colucci - Antidote (Hernan Cattaneo & Soundexile Black Mix)



deep mellow track, I like it. nice while I'm smokin a bowl    8/10

http://youtu.be/VwC-YqS9eus


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

p1h0r1EA7k said:


> deep mellow track, I like it. nice while I'm smokin a bowl    8/10
> 
> http://youtu.be/VwC-YqS9eus



Epic track! I am not as into Juno Reactor as I used to be, but this track is pretty bomb! *8/10*

Some Russian downtempo (with awesome samples from Russian version of Solaris):

Rumble D. P. - People Need People


----------



## CXC

Very nice and relaxing downtempo tune! Coincidental that I was just about watch Tarovsky's movie  
 7.5/10

MAD MIKE - Lift you up 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBM1AHrYVRA&feature=related


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

CXC said:


> MAD MIKE - Lift you up
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBM1AHrYVRA&feature=related


That's a nice vintage sounding piece of house but it didn't really develop much or do anything besides groove a bit.  
4/10

Sasha - "Xpander (Max Cooper Rmx)"


----------



## CXC

^^ sounds like aril brikha having a bad day. 9.9/10

Haunted dancehall
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYWeH4DzDqU


----------



## aveoturbo

CXC said:


> ^^ sounds like aril brikha having a bad day. 9.9/10
> 
> Haunted dancehall
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYWeH4DzDqU



At first I liked it, then 2 minutes in I was getting annoyed.  I think that its one of those songs you need to be in room with some friends just chilling, talking about some whack stuff and smokin' while its playing in the background.
Even tho it annoyed me, I do see its place: 8/10

EDIT  Missed the point of this forum.  lol


----------



## p1h0r1EA7k

no new track??  may I? 8)

Zodiac Youth - False Prophet (Man With No Name Mix)
http://youtu.be/oimIbbG2WaU


----------



## JoeTheStoner

p1h0r1EA7k said:


> Zodiac Youth - False Prophet (Man With No Name Mix)
> http://youtu.be/oimIbbG2WaU


its like industrial mixed with that goa sound, interesting fusion. solid i like it most with just the beat and the 303-ish? sound. *6/10*

DZA - Zoo Keeper


----------



## shluckey

that was brilliant man! really enjoyed it 9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3w14DoFj8AM&feature=related


----------



## CXC

Wicked deep tune, slowly building up to a climax. Good vibez! 8.5/10

Sebastien S. - Etheral 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMboMbR1ke4


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

CXC said:


> Wicked deep tune, slowly building up to a climax. Good vibez! 8.5/10
> 
> Sebastien S. - Etheral
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMboMbR1ke4



Not bad, although I did get the feeling that the track needed a peak of some sort.

Sasha - Baja


----------



## Keaton

7/10
I like it, really nice mellow tune. 

Trippin' on banana peels -- An-Ten-Nae


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Keaton said:


> 7/10
> I like it, really nice mellow tune.
> 
> Trippin' on banana peels -- An-Ten-Nae



Very interesting, never heard a track like that before. Although, I do feel the track needed a little more structure. 6.5/10

From the Nicholas Jaar thread:

Nina Simone - Feeling Good (Nicolas Jaar's ' Nico's Feelin' Good' Edit)


----------



## shluckey

nothing wrong with that nice track! 7.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM4Mdy47uH4


----------



## p1h0r1EA7k

shluckey said:


> nothing wrong with that nice track! 7.5/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM4Mdy47uH4



chilll as fuhhhhh  7/10



Throw Dome D's On That Blink


----------



## ricardo08

Not feeling that dude. Too many different tunes going at the same time for me to find it enjoyable. 3/10.

Rolling Down The Hills - Glass Candy


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^that was pretty cool. Had a funky space disco vibe to it.  8/10

Vent - Lunatics


----------



## Attack Fader

i like it a lot 9/10 feels funky 
dont know if this had been posted. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtYnXDfuURU


----------



## Juvenile

Attack Fader said:


> i like it a lot 9/10 feels funky
> dont know if this had been posted. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtYnXDfuURU



Quite liked that. Nice melodic dub step. 8.5/10

Been feeling a lot of this guy's breaks, especially this one:
Farace feat G.Thomas - The Life (Original Mix) (HQ) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iANcPyhamPQ


----------



## shluckey

didnt enjoy that much 4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXoALjVS3dE&feature=related


----------



## im3rdworld

gud music but not my kind of stuff. 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjhymYue9Kk
dancing room-koer(minitronix remix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

im3rdworld said:


> gud music but not my kind of stuff. 7/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjhymYue9Kk
> dancing room-koer(minitronix remix)



That was decent. I would enjoy listening to this on the dancefloor. 6.5/10

Max Cooper - Qualia (Original Mix)


----------



## StarOceanHouse

that was amazing. you weren't kidding about it being cerebral. please post more of this kind of techno in the techno thread. This track sends my mind to unexplored regions. 10/10

Command Strange - Vanilla Dream


----------



## Mysterie

StarOceanHouse said:


> that was amazing. you weren't kidding about it being cerebral. please post more of this kind of techno in the techno thread. This track sends my mind to unexplored regions. 10/10
> 
> Command Strange - Vanilla Dream



drum and bass kinda just bores me because of its repetitiveness in general and this song hasnt been an exception 3/10

Clark - Future Daniel


----------



## Djeu

Mysterie said:


> drum and bass kinda just bores me because of its repetitiveness in general and this song hasnt been an exception 3/10
> 
> Clark - Future Daniel



Unpredictable, genre bending, wonderful textures and melodies. 9/10

Joker - Digidesign


----------



## Necr0sis

Djeu said:


> Unpredictable, genre bending, wonderful textures and melodies. 9/10
> 
> Joker - Digidesign



8/10, Its a nice breather, something new 

Kattoo- [Untitled] 4- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAom9f7whSQ

love how this artist runs his site.

~Always turn the quality to the highest when rating


----------



## Albion

Necr0sis said:


> 8/10, Its a nice breather, something new
> 
> Kattoo- [Untitled] 4- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAom9f7whSQ
> 
> love how this artist runs his site.
> 
> ~Always turn the quality to the highest when rating



This is really epic. Sounds a bit like Philip Glass at first, but turns into this sweeping crescendo of ambience...I love it. Sounds like it could be from a war film...I swear I can hear gunfire. 9/10

S.C.U.M. - Whitechapel


----------



## Djeu

JSPete said:


> This is really epic. Sounds a bit like Philip Glass at first, but turns into this sweeping crescendo of ambience...I love it. Sounds like it could be from a war film...I swear I can hear gunfire. 9/10
> 
> S.C.U.M. - Whitechapel



This was pretty forgettable. The electronic part of the track consisted mainly of cheesy "euphoric" synth strings and I could see what he was trying to do with the singing but it just wasn't working for me. And the way they pranced about in that video was just ridiculous. 4/10

Darren Mase - Yeah


----------



## ricardo08

Djeu said:


> Darren Mase - Yeah



Not bad. Probably wouldn't listen to it at home, but i imagine it would go down pretty well at a club. Slightly irritating synth part though. 6/10.

Lomax - Shortlist


----------



## Albion

ricardo08 said:


> Not bad. Probably wouldn't listen to it at home, but i imagine it would go down pretty well at a club. Slightly irritating synth part though. 6/10.
> 
> Lomax - Shortlist



Standard chillout dnb tune. Really nice vibe though. I could imagine putting this on by the sea, sinking very low into a recliner and taking in the view. 7/10

Papua New Guinea [NuTone remix]


----------



## MilliVanilli

JSPete said:


> Papua New Guinea [NuTone remix]



Can't say I know enough about Drum & Bass to say if it is good or not, but I quite enjoyed that. Pretty laid back tune. Good vibe 7.5/10

Felix Bernhardt - Feier Pipi (Dandy & Ugo Remix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MilliVanilli said:


> Felix Bernhardt - Feier Pipi (Dandy & Ugo Remix)


 
fuckin deep groove, the vocal sample that sounds like it was pulled from an old children's record i could do without tho. good thing its not a major part of the track, just don't feel it fits imo. overall its dope tho. *7/10*

Sbtrkt - Wildfire (Objekt Dub Mix - VIP Version)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> fuckin deep groove, the vocal sample that sounds like it was pulled from an old children's record i could do without tho. good thing its not a major part of the track, just don't feel it fits imo. overall its dope tho. *7/10*
> 
> Sbtrkt - Wildfire (Objekt Dub Mix - VIP Version)



Pretty cool, although I felt a little more focus would have made the track better. 6/10

Space Monkeys VS Gorillaz - Tomorrow Comes Today (Banana Baby)


----------



## p1h0r1EA7k

levictus said:


> Pretty cool, although I felt a little more focus would have made the track better. 6/10
> 
> Space Monkeys VS Gorillaz - Tomorrow Comes Today (Banana Baby)



Very chill, I think about the last minute and a half are the best part, right around when the brass sounds start coming in.  7/10


Cybernetika - Antares


----------



## soundsystem00

^ very impressed. Intro was too long, but I am impatient, so it isn't a big deal. I like the bass line and the spacey leads. 

this isnt a dnb song, it is a dude called "burial", you cannot really classify his style. Would like to see someones take on him. check it.

Thom Yorke - And It Rained All Night (Burial remix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

soundsystem00 said:


> ^ very impressed. Intro was too long, but I am impatient, so it isn't a big deal. I like the bass line and the spacey leads.
> 
> this isnt a dnb song, it is a dude called "burial", you cannot really classify his style. Would like to see someones take on him. check it.
> 
> Thom Yorke - And It Rained All Night (Burial remix)



That was decent. I was expecting a little more after hearing the collaboration between Yorke, Burial and Four Tet. This track just lacked something some sort of energy. 5/10

Max Cooper - I (Long Version)


----------



## soundsystem00

levictus said:


> That was decent. I was expecting a little more after hearing the collaboration between Yorke, Burial and Four Tet. This track just lacked something some sort of energy. 5/10
> 
> Max Cooper - I (Long Version)



Yeah. All of burial's stuff is like that though, bro. 

That was okay. Pretty repetitive and pretty boring, but it is out of my range in taste, so I cannot pass judgement based on that alone. Its pretty good. 

Wagon Christ - Mr Mukatsuku

This is the newest from Wagon Christ [luke vibert] and this artist holds a special place in my heart. He kicks ASS. 

I like this game, makes people actually listen.


----------



## Albion

soundsystem00 said:


> Yeah. All of burial's stuff is like that though, bro.
> 
> That was okay. Pretty repetitive and pretty boring, but it is out of my range in taste, so I cannot pass judgement based on that alone. Its pretty good.
> 
> Wagon Christ - Mr Mukatsuku
> 
> This is the newest from Wagon Christ [luke vibert] and this artist holds a special place in my heart. He kicks ASS.
> 
> I like this game, makes people actually listen.



I love Wagon Christ, so my judgement is already skewed. This song is 'lovely' though (pun intended) 8) Really mellow. 9/10

Here's some Amon Tobin (Verbal)


----------



## soundsystem00

already heard it and LOVE IT 10/10

check out the remix!

Amon Tobin - Verbal (Prefuse 73 Dipped Escalade Mix)


----------



## Laiika

OOHHHH, Prefuse 73 is so dope. 9.7/10, that song has swag, I definitely drop that in a set.

Reminds me of this muh'fucka right here. 

Flying Lotus. Do The Astral Plane. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXdwb_lUKvs


----------



## p1h0r1EA7k

Laiika said:


> OOHHHH, Prefuse 73 is so dope. 9.7/10, that song has swag, I definitely drop that in a set.
> 
> Reminds me of this muh'fucka right here.
> 
> Flying Lotus. Do The Astral Plane.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXdwb_lUKvs



Damn, I really like that one. Flying lotus has always been pretty awesome, haven't heard too much of his newer stuff   9/10

Ryanosaurus - Down For Maintenance


----------



## soundsystem00

^not trying to troll by any means, but I was very disappointed. 

Spor - molehill


----------



## StarOceanHouse

another great neurofunk track by Spor. It's got a great bit of edge to it without being too over the top. 8/10

Sasha Carassi - Paranoid


----------



## Laiika

Not my normal cup of tea to be honest, but I definitely do like it. I'd love to remix that track or play it as a simple loop. 8.3/10

Really excited about seeing this guy next week, this songs a bit old, but always good. Vid is a triiip.

Fake Blood - I Think I Like It

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xKUiva2WSQ&ob=av2e


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Laiika said:


> Not my normal cup of tea to be honest, but I definitely do like it. I'd love to remix that track or play it as a simple loop. 8.3/10
> 
> Really excited about seeing this guy next week, this songs a bit old, but always good. Vid is a triiip.
> 
> Fake Blood - I Think I Like It
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xKUiva2WSQ&ob=av2e



That's a little too much for me. I could probably enjoy it if I was drunk. Cool video though. 4/10

Labyrinth Ear - Snow White


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> Labyrinth Ear - Snow White



yo! im really feelin this. the beat is dope and the sweet soft female vocals are immaculate. halfway through, im downloading this for sure *8/10*

Velvit - Chic Anatomy


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Velvit - Chic Anatomy



Disliked the beat and drum sounds but really liked the instrumentation and arrangement.  I didn't really care for the main "lead" synth stab but really liked the little blips, beeps, and tinkles as accompaniment.  That would be better for the bedroom than the dancefloor.
6/10

M83 - "We Own The Sky"


----------



## tannypack101

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Disliked the beat and drum sounds but really liked the instrumentation and arrangement.  I didn't really care for the main "lead" synth stab but really liked the little blips, beeps, and tinkles as accompaniment.  That would be better for the bedroom than the dancefloor.
> 6/10
> 
> M83 - "We Own The Sky"


 
Nice chill song, good vibes. I like heavier stuff myself 

Dubsida-Kill Humans 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHIHA5uqylg


My shit right der ^


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Dubsida-Kill Humans
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHIHA5uqylg


That's pretty bland and sounds like a million other brostep songs out there.  To be more specific, the lead sound was thin, drops were anticlimactic, and bass was unoriginal.

3/10

Mihalis Safras f/ NoiDoi - "Chicas Latinas"


----------



## Cyanoide

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> That's pretty bland and sounds like a million other brostep songs out there.  To be more specific, the lead sound was thin, drops were anticlimactic, and bass was unoriginal.
> 
> 3/10
> 
> Mihalis Safras f/ NoiDoi - "Chicas Latinas"



I like house but I'm not really a fan of this latino thing. The track was a bit too "groovy", I prefer more deep and hypnotic house. At 3:50 the track became OK when the bassline finally kicked in. It had some nice tribal elements and effects which I did like though. 5/10

The only thing I'll say about the track I post is that it's not for those who like it melodic and happy...(The picture is somehow quite childish..)

Atriohm vs Encephalopaticys - Among The Stars


----------



## StarOceanHouse

This is some proper deep forest psy. The deep psychedelic sounds in this track are maddening. 9/10

Sunstryk - No Surface


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

StarOceanHouse said:


> Sunstryk - No Surface



up to 1:23 = sublime, I would have really liked it to build into a techy type of psybient but then it paused and intro'd that typical psytrance bassline and, for me, that dropped it a couple points.  Luckily, it built itself into something quite interesting instead of becoming a "psytrance-by-numbers" track.The tempo was manageable and the track had coherence and momentum.  

The pads at 4:23 gave it some much-needed depth and the breakdown following certainly helped make the track more dynamic.  After the breakdown it became quite beautiful while retaining its edge.

6.5/10

Drumcell + Acid Circus - "Minimal Junk"


----------



## p1h0r1EA7k

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> up to 1:23 = sublime, I would have really liked it to build into a techy type of psybient but then it paused and intro'd that typical psytrance bassline and, for me, that dropped it a couple points.  Luckily, it built itself into something quite interesting instead of becoming a "psytrance-by-numbers" track.The tempo was manageable and the track had coherence and momentum.
> 
> The pads at 4:23 gave it some much-needed depth and the breakdown following certainly helped make the track more dynamic.  After the breakdown it became quite beautiful while retaining its edge.
> 
> 6.5/10
> 
> Drumcell + Acid Circus - "Minimal Junk"



I love that funky acid house groove    8/10
(and Borat's not half-bad at the running man ? hahaha)

Therange Freak - Jazzcid


----------



## panic in paradise

oh my
*9.9/10*
this track i imagine i would of started building a 'set' around.....
the cover reminds me of some 80's movie i havent seen since...haha +1 on that.

i would of tried to mix it with PaPs and XenoMorph or some thing. glad i checked this out.

Chris & Cosey - Re-Education Through Labour 
*now* hear _here _*~*


----------



## pLaYbOi331

panic in paradise said:


> oh my
> *9.9/10*
> this track i imagine i would of started building a 'set' around.....
> the cover reminds me of some 80's movie i havent seen since...haha +1 on that.
> 
> i would of tried to mix it with PaPs and XenoMorph or some thing. glad i checked this out.
> 
> Chris & Cosey - Re-Education Through Labour
> *now* hear _here _*~*



5/10. Dance music? Ha.

Danzel-Pump it Up (Original Mix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

pLaYbOi331 said:


> 5/10. Dance music? Ha.
> 
> Danzel-Pump it Up (Original Mix)



Not my type of music, but I could see myself enjoying this after 5 shots of vodka at the club. As far as commercial EDM tracks go, this isn't bad at all. 6/10

Steve Bug featuring Gigi - Like It Should Be (Ribn's Translucent Vox Remix)


----------



## Spliff Politics

levictus said:


> Steve Bug featuring Gigi - Like It Should Be (Ribn's Translucent Vox Remix)



7.5/10 Not usually my sorta thing, but can really appriciate it; have found myself dancing about to it, so thats always a good sign :D

Rameses B - Memoirs


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Spliff Politics said:


> Rameses B - Memoirs



i was really into this sound when hospital/med school was releasing this style minimal dnb, not so much anymore. still, its a good track. *6.5/10*

Portable - Making Holes


----------



## Cyc

JoeTheStoner said:


> i was really into this sound when hospital/med school was releasing this style minimal dnb, not so much anymore. still, its a good track. *6.5/10*
> 
> Portable - Making Holes



I like the use of voice layering and the sort of Bowie feel to the vocals. Also like the chillout factor, but it all comes together a bit flat for me.

6.5/10

People Press Play - These Days


----------



## MDMAhead

Cyc said:


> People Press Play - These Days



A really nice piece of dreamy electronic pop music  *7/10*.



Matthew Dekay & Lee Burridge - Gemini Spell


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> A really nice piece of dreamy electronic pop music  *7/10*.
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew Dekay & Lee Burridge - Gemini Spell



Very nice. Love the head in the clouds vibe.  8/10

Ott - One Day I Wish To Have This Kind Of Time


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

levictus said:


> Very nice. Love the head in the clouds vibe.  8/10
> 
> Ott - One Day I Wish To Have This Kind Of Time



Like it, nice and chilled with clean crisp production. Not my normal cup of tea but do appreciate it -smoking tune for sure 6/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrU0N0a8h04


----------



## JoeTheStoner

darkinthepark said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrU0N0a8h04



hmm as a fan of raw, bangin, warehouse techno, its too linear for my liking. tho its only 2 minutes and the description reads "Sample of a track in progress" so perhaps the producer will tweak it later with some variation to make it sound less one dimensional. i do like the use of the vocal sample tho and think it fits well wit the beat. it could be a solid dj tool. on its own i think it needs some improving. *5/10*

Richelle - Mascotte


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ not much to it. (@ Dark - mark-E)

I'd give it a 4/10

a tune from some friends of mine 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuHfCQME_fE&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuHfC...el_video_title



I really liked the roots vibe, techy sounds, and the way the intro developed into the body as the filter opened.  The horns remind me of Outkast's "Spottieottiedopalicious"; definitely a good thing.  The bassline wasn't my taste.
6/10

Moonbeam - "The Lilt"


----------



## Albion

^ Not what I would normally listen to, but I like the vibes. Driving beat yet really mellow. Gets under your skin a bit...8/10!

The Future Sound of London - We Have Explosive


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ that's pretty fucking MAD!!

I'd give it a 7/10... like everything about it. Cheers!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2Uwu5GR3eI&list=FLSEWEu4sgT0eaqH9kvrrF3A&index=10&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Albion

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> ^ that's pretty fucking MAD!!
> 
> I'd give it a 7/10... like everything about it. Cheers!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2Uwu5GR3eI&list=FLSEWEu4sgT0eaqH9kvrrF3A&index=10&feature=plpp_video



I love Chase & Status but that track gets on my nerves. Nowhere near as good as Eastern Jam or Pieces IMO. 5/10

Here's one from an amateur dubstep producer, Coven. He could well make it though.

Everything But The Girl - Coven Remix


----------



## shluckey

that was a cool remix of a classic 8/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XK_UzjuqKz4


----------



## Cyanoide

shluckey said:


> that was a cool remix of a classic 8/10.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XK_UzjuqKz4



I didn't find anything in the track that I liked. It sounded like some MTV pop music. The vocals were horrible to be honest. Can't say anything positive about the melody either, cheesy and pop are the words that comes to mind. I don't really know where this track would work. A teenage disco? 1/10

Amphasis - Dr. Phibes


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Amphasis - Dr. Phibes


That was good trance.  Not too fast or nutty; really tasteful and nicely progressive.
6/10
Ray Charles - "Good Thymes (Opiuo Rmx)"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> That was good trance.  Not too fast or nutty; really tasteful and nicely progressive.
> 6/10
> Ray Charles - "Good Thymes (Opiuo Rmx)"



Wow, that was really good. Very cool remix. I like how the mix keeps the original vibe of the song and extends it a bit.  8/10

Extrawelt - Soopertrack


----------



## panic in paradise

great one, im in love with this trrack actually TBH...*Extrawelt - Soopertrack 
*, i ate that up all sloppy it was goOd.
9+/10
i see Nathan Fake in the side-bar, he and Stephen Bodzin would go well with that i think.

*Celtic Cross - Shwazz*


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

JoeTheStoner said:


> hmm as a fan of raw, bangin, warehouse techno, its too linear for my liking. tho its only 2 minutes and the description reads "Sample of a track in progress" so perhaps the producer will tweak it later with some variation to make it sound less one dimensional. i do like the use of the vocal sample tho and think it fits well wit the beat. it could be a solid dj tool. on its own i think it needs some improving. *5/10*
> 
> Richelle - Mascotte


 
It's one of my productions mate, I can never finish a tune as I get bored but may get round to finishing this one as it has potential. It's just a basic bager at the moment and def needs more work but alas it's just a sample at the moment.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

panic in paradise said:


> *Celtic Cross - Shwazz*


This was my first exposure but I think I like Celtic Cross better than Shpongle.  That was full of delicate sounds but still had my head bobbing.  There is so much good to say about that track; its intricacy, sound design, dynamics, texture...It's all so good.  The way everything built to 4:00 and then dropped out created soooo much tension.  Waiting for the next drop was killing me.  I was disappointed that it never came.  I liked how during that breakdown, the motif kept playing in the background to keep things psychedelic without getting too freeform and messy.
That was like a piece of good classical music but was anticlimactic 6/10.

Gary D - "Sunbeam"


----------



## Cyanoide

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> This was my first exposure but I think I like Celtic Cross better than Shpongle.  That was full of delicate sounds but still had my head bobbing.  There is so much good to say about that track; its intricacy, sound design, dynamics, texture...It's all so good.  The way everything built to 4:00 and then dropped out created soooo much tension.  Waiting for the next drop was killing me.  I was disappointed that it never came.  I liked how during that breakdown, the motif kept playing in the background to keep things psychedelic without getting too freeform and messy.
> That was like a piece of good classical music but was anticlimactic 6/10.
> 
> Gary D - "Sunbeam"



Wow. I get goosebumps from old school rave tracks like this. The feeling is just...undescribable. Because of the nostalgia. Great energy in the track, I also liked the depth in it. It was very hypnotic, while being a bit repetitive though. The occassional "melody drop" without beat had an ambient-like feel to it. Altogether a very nice track. 7/10

Artifact303 - Close Encounter


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Cyanoide said:


> Wow. I get goosebumps from old school rave tracks like this. The feeling is just...undescribable. Because of the nostalgia. Great energy in the track, I also liked the depth in it. It was very hypnotic, while being a bit repetitive though. The occassional "melody drop" without beat had an ambient-like feel to it. Altogether a very nice track. 7/10
> 
> Artifact303 - Close Encounter



That's my kind of psytrance track! Deep and energetic! 8/10

Extrawelt - Dark Side Of My Room


----------



## suburu

Yeah love this. Great bassline. Top tune. Dark, melodic and just breezes along. 8/10

Giant Robot - Spelling Robot


----------



## Djeu

suburu said:


> Yeah love this. Great bassline. Top tune. Dark, melodic and just breezes along. 8/10
> 
> Giant Robot - Spelling Robot



This is pretty solid, nice and chilled, not the style of hip hop I would usually choose to listen to but I can imagine it working really well as a soundtrack in that film. The cadence and vibe reminded me of a lot of french rap. 6/10

Lemon Jelly - '88 aka Come Down On Me


----------



## Lucid420

Djeu said:


> This is pretty solid, nice and chilled, not the style of hip hop I would usually choose to listen to but I can imagine it working really well as a soundtrack in that film. The cadence and vibe reminded me of a lot of french rap. 6/10
> 
> Lemon Jelly - '88 aka Come Down On Me



When it started I didnt think it would be anything good but then suddenly boom, vey nice. Its relaxed and energetic at the same time. 7.5/10

Ott - Smoked Glass and Chrome


----------



## JoeTheStoner

darkinthepark said:


> It's one of my productions mate, I can never finish a tune as I get bored but may get round to finishing this one as it has potential. It's just a basic bager at the moment and def needs more work but alas it's just a sample at the moment.


i feel you on that. i do the same thing. it def has potential tho. be sure to hit me up if u get around to finishing it.



Lucid420 said:


> Ott - Smoked Glass and Chrome


can't really vibe to this. dunno why exactly, i think its the vocals. i dig the end when the vocal stops. id rate it higher if it was just an instrumental. clean production. almost sounds too clean to me, like really pretty and polished, personally i find it somewhat distracting and prefer a more raw sound, but that's just me. i give it a*5/10*

EQD -- Equalized #005


----------



## Cyanoide

JoeTheStoner said:


> EQD -- Equalized #005



It was a quite "easy going" track, but somehow for me it became background music. It couldn't keep up my interest til the end. The melodies very nice, although it had parts where it was a bit too cheesy for me. Something was lacking, but I can't pinpoint exactly what it was. It had an old school vibe I did like though, since I'm a bit of a nostalgic.

6/10

Etnoscope - Cloud Surfing


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Cyanoide said:


> Etnoscope - Cloud Surfing


 
If there was a music making machine that had a setting for "annoying percussion" + "generic psytrance bassline" that is the song it would make.  Percussion was way too loud and frenetic.  The bass was a nice sound but the bass part was uninteresting.  The synth pads underneath were nice.  I couldn't wait for that to end.
1/10

Love & Light - "Funkin Lovely"


----------



## joe90

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Love & Light - "Funkin Lovely"



Not really my kind of sound or flow but not a bad tune 6/10

Matthew Dear - Slowdance

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1cgYL2NBIM


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

joe90 said:


> Not really my kind of sound or flow but not a bad tune 6/10
> 
> Matthew Dear - Slowdance
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1cgYL2NBIM


 
That was okay. I never felt like the music hit me though. 5/10

Younger Brother - Crystalline


----------



## Mysterie

levictus said:


> That was okay. I never felt like the music hit me though. 5/10
> 
> Younger Brother - Crystalline



not a fan tbh, was a bad kinda slow for me 4/10

Flying Lotus - mister murky socks ///// LOS ANGELES ALT take mix2


----------



## panic in paradise

Mysterie said:


> not a fan tbh, was a bad kinda slow for me 4/10
> 
> Flying Lotus - mister murky socks ///// LOS ANGELES ALT take mix2



i happen to listen Flying Lotus..so including*&*compared to the other jams ive heard ill give an 8/10.

the only thing that gets to me about them, is how most of their tracks end so abruptly, other-wise itD of been a 9_r_, there are a few artists i can thin k of who will do this often, but, once its in my head later im not so bothered.




T|G - Splitting Sky
..._ have some fun with this one_.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

panic in paradise said:


> i happen to listen Flying Lotus..so including*&*compared to the other jams ive heard ill give an 8/10.
> 
> the only thing that gets to me about them, is how most of their tracks end so abruptly, other-wise itD of been a 9_r_, there are a few artists i can thin k of who will do this often, but, once its in my head later im not so bothered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T|G - Splitting Sky
> ..._ have some fun with this one_.



That didn't really catch my attention. I appreciate the dark ambiance, but I just couldn't 'feel' this track. 4/10

Bachelors Of Science - Have You Ever Tried


----------



## andyclark1225

Arctic Night - My Feelings sounds like something Above & Beyonds label Anjunabeats would make but a chilled out version


----------



## panic in paradise

levictus said:


> That didn't really catch my attention. I appreciate the dark ambiance, but I just couldn't 'feel' this track. 4/10
> 
> Bachelors Of Science - Have You Ever Tried



its a TangO MainGo
;-)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

levictus said:


> Bachelors Of Science - Have You Ever Tried


That was a pretty anthemic DnB track.  I quite liked it and it didn't sound like alot of DnB I've heard before. 7/10
Terrance Parker - "Pure Disco"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Let's not forget the ratings!


----------



## Cyanoide

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> That was a pretty anthemic DnB track.  I quite liked it and it didn't sound like alot of DnB I've heard before. 7/10
> Terrance Parker - "Pure Disco"



Until 0:50 I thought, oh no not this groovy stuff, but when the bass kicked in it got better instantly. The melody that started at 3:33 was nice, this track would have got fewer points without it. It definitely kept me more interested. But still the track was too groovy for my taste, although not bad. To define "groovy" for me is hard, since there's good groovy stuff too. But generally I just use the term in cases like this track, because I don't know a better term.

5.5/10 (I just couldn't decide between 5 or 6)

G-Pal feat Anna Maria X - Ocean Of Blue (Sultan Remix)



levictus said:


> Let's not forget the ratings!



Yeah this thread was becoming far too dead, more action needed! Love this thread. It's a great opportunity for me to get to listen to various styles of electronic music since I mostly listen to psy/goa. This time I actually came up with a track that's not psy-related.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

That was a pretty good progressive track. I don't know why but the vocals took away from the track. I would have given it an 8 if it wasn't for the vocals. Honestly, vocals only belong in soulful house or liquid dnb tracks. But the music was recall good and driving. That'd be cool if they just had an instrumental version of this track. 7/10.

This next track might be too much for some people. who knows though lol

Antagon - Cosmic Dust Activity


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

StarOceanHouse said:


> Antagon - Cosmic Dust Activity



I'm glad I'm not "some people".  That was dope.  There was some nice attention to detail in the stereo image and the sound design was pretty cool. It didn't really have any obvious arrangement or progression though so I found it a little hard to follow or get comfortable with but still liked the way it sounded; not very much like any psytrance I've heard before but I do hear a lot of similarities with industrial music. I'd prob lose my shit to this if under the influence.
7/10

Boo Williams - "Mortal Trance"


----------



## Cyanoide

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I'm glad I'm not "some people".  That was dope.  There was some nice attention to detail in the stereo image and the sound design was pretty cool. It didn't really have any obvious arrangement or progression though so I found it a little hard to follow or get comfortable with but still liked the way it sounded; not very much like any psytrance I've heard before but I do hear a lot of similarities with industrial music. I'd prob lose my shit to this if under the influence.
> 7/10
> 
> Boo Williams - "Mortal Trance"



Great track. Nice energy, kept me moving my feet a bit too  I don't know why I got a flashback from Berlin when listening to this track. Have I heard it there? Hmm. Maybe? Nice old-school vibe in the track. 7.5/10 (I know, but it makes it easier to put a half. Otherwise I'm just pondering should it be 7 or 8 endlessly)

We seem to be quite few here, it's good that people keep posting in this thread to keep it alive. Keep posting people! I love this thread.

Androcell - Ganja Baba


----------



## Mysterie

Cyanoide said:


> Great track. Nice energy, kept me moving my feet a bit too  I don't know why I got a flashback from Berlin when listening to this track. Have I heard it there? Hmm. Maybe? Nice old-school vibe in the track. 7.5/10 (I know, but it makes it easier to put a half. Otherwise I'm just pondering should it be 7 or 8 endlessly)
> 
> We seem to be quite few here, it's good that people keep posting in this thread to keep it alive. Keep posting people! I love this thread.
> 
> Androcell - Ganja Baba



2/10 terrible imo, the beat is abrasive to my ears, the weird shponglesqe chanting etc just isnt my thing and the synths/pads im also not a fan of 

Bloc Party - Where is Home (Burial Remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Mysterie said:


> 2/10 terrible imo, the beat is abrasive to my ears, the weird shponglesqe chanting etc just isnt my thing and the synths/pads im also not a fan of
> 
> Bloc Party - Where is Home (Burial Remix)



I would swear that Burial just remakes the same 2 songs over and over again.  Either its a very ambient, almost beatless, floating track or it's a lo-fi 2 step rhythm over trip-hop sounding samples.  If I heard this one song I would think "Wow, that's a really cool sound," but after hearing numerous Burial tracks, I'm over the novelty.  I didn't really think that track did Bloc Party much justice but liked the "deepness" of it.  Overall, I felt it lacked originality though.
3/10

Maya Jane Coles - "Hummingbird"


----------



## Lucid420

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Maya Jane Coles - "Hummingbird"



It's not bad. Laying in the sun on a beach with this music in the  background would be good. Or maybe at a lounge in the early evening:D. It's not really a style I listen to a lot tho. 6/10

Daan - Swedish Designer Drugs


----------



## -=SS=-

Lucid420 said:


> Daan - Swedish Designer Drugs



Don't really dig the vocals, but if someone put it on whilst we we're chilling it would do for background music. Not my style but i'll give it a 6/10.

Solar Fields - Summer


----------



## JoeTheStoner

-=SS=- said:


> Solar Fields - Summer


its a nice track, but there isn't anything that really stands out. points for being a clean production, minus points for not being that unique = *5.5/10*

Basic Soul Unit - Soulspeak (Shed Remix)


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> Basic Soul Unit - Soulspeak (Shed Remix)


 
Wow........those were some real pounding drums!!! And there's a beautiful, haunting synth-melody in there as well. A real peak-time dancefloor killer, and it's getting an *8/10* from me 




Marco Carola - Groove Catcher (Martin Buttrich Catcher Remix)


----------



## junglejuice

8/10...diggin' that build around the 4:00 mark.

Speaking of Martin Buttrich...

Martin Buttrich - Back It Up

:D


----------



## Cyanoide

junglejuice said:


> 8/10...diggin' that build around the 4:00 mark.
> 
> Speaking of Martin Buttrich...
> 
> Martin Buttrich - Back It Up
> 
> :D



Nice and deep stuff, laid back, I really enjoy this kind of house although I don't listen to it much. Fat bass, hypnotic track. 7/10

This one is not for the fainthearted:

Samadhi - Android


----------



## Smellmett

Cyanoide said:


> Nice and deep stuff, laid back, I really enjoy this kind of house although I don't listen to it much. Fat bass, hypnotic track. 7/10
> 
> This one is not for the fainthearted:
> 
> Samadhi - Android



See what you mean! Didn't mind it though, just not completely my cup of tea - 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T_PdpfUwJo

Project Bassline - Master Blaster (President Mix)

The amount of times I've played this at parties, seen peoples faces drop during the (rather prodigy-like intro) saying stuff like 'what the fuck's this' only to go completely nuts when the bassline drops in - priceless tune


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Smellmett said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T_PdpfUwJo
> 
> Project Bassline - Master Blaster (President Mix)


I like the intro better than the body.  Simplistic electro house isn't really for me.  It didn't have much dynamics, development, or depth.
3/10

Motor City Drum Ensemble - "Feel the Love"


----------



## dropsonde

ahhh this song is really trippy right now!!! love it. so eerie 8.5/10 cos it's creeping me out a bit now

Max Cooper - Darkroom (John Tejada Remix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

dropsonde said:


> ahhh this song is really trippy right now!!! love it. so eerie 8.5/10 cos it's creeping me out a bit now
> 
> Max Cooper - Darkroom (John Tejada Remix)



Awesome! A pretty good remix to an excellent track, although it would have been nice to see John Tejda put in a little more effort. 8/10

Dominik Eulberg - Der Tanz der Gluehwuermchen


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

levictus said:


> Dominik Eulberg - Der Tanz der Gluehwuermchen


 
That wasn't what I was expecting at all.  Other Eulberg stuff I've heard was much more distorted, twisted, and weird.  That track was really positive.  It seems like the type of track that only suits the perfect time or place.  Outside of a sunset or sunrise or ambient set, that track would fail.  In the right context it could be a 6.

Rui Da Silva & Craig Richards - "Be There (Tobias Remix)"


----------



## shpongle1987

"be there (tobias remix)".....not bad but kind of repetitive, deff would need to listen to it under the influence to better gauge it. 5/10 :/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x81iip6psks


----------



## StarOceanHouse

lol, I've seen that video before. Michael Jackson meets Bollywood! The music sounds like they're remixing the original thriller song's instrumental with a casio keyboard and vocals with a hindi bollywood singer.  While the music was far from innovative, the comedic aspect of the video gives this song some points. 7/10

Culture Shock - Bad Red


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

StarOceanHouse said:


> Culture Shock - Bad Red


Although parts of that had some teeth, a lot of it sounded like what I think Starbucks might play if Starbucks played DnB.
6/10

House Gang - Cool J (Traxx Remix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> House Gang - Cool J (Traxx Remix)


this must of been really something 23 years ago, i mean last few years dance music / pop / rap has been intermingling but here it is two decades ago, acid house with some ll cool j ? whoda thunk it ? the track is dope especially the cool j samples and 303 with some ruthless drums. sounds fresh to me, and id bet the farm it would kill a dance floor today. nice one *8/10*

Dub Phizix and Skeptical feat Strategy - Marka


----------



## mitboy123

This was def new and interesting, i haven't heard anything like this before, not my style but each to there own & respect.
6/10

RÜFÜS - Paris Collides


----------



## Cyanoide

mitboy123 said:


> This was def new and interesting, i haven't heard anything like this before, not my style but each to there own & respect.
> 6/10
> 
> RÜFÜS - Paris Collides



Nice and mellow track. I liked the melody but not that much the vocals. At times they were OK but at times too cheesy. I also think the track was a bit short (or maybe it only was a part of it, I don't know). Still too much of a "pop" track for me. 5/10

O.O.O.D. & OTT - Eye Of The Beholder


----------



## MDMAhead

Cyanoide said:


> O.O.O.D. & OTT - Eye Of The Beholder


 
I enjoyed that. It was like psytrance, but at a slower tempo (psy-house?) , and I liked the way the track built up, and became really melodic towards the end. *6.5/10*.




Micha Klang & Kuroneko - Anytime You Please (Shonky Remix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> Micha Klang & Kuroneko - Anytime You Please (Shonky Remix)


this is good, i was listening to it while browsing BL and my mind wandered and forgot about it, its a track that u can easily get lost in, very pleasant to listen to. uplifting vibe with the vocals and sounds. *7/10*

Vril - V3


----------



## CXC

Heavy, dark and mechanical sound. Quality stuff! 8.5/10

Forward Strategy Group - Code#01 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECRhmL5Xsz8&feature=related


----------



## hiphophippy

CXC said:


> Heavy, dark and mechanical sound. Quality stuff! 8.5/10
> 
> Forward Strategy Group - Code#01
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECRhmL5Xsz8&feature=related



7/11 it was a good start then it didn't really go anywhere. 
Augzf-experimental ambient glitch core. Makes me sleepy, night night. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jkp2Vh6DsBk&feature=related


----------



## flapsandwich

AugZF - Bugloss II: sounds weird and sends me to another place for 2 minutes, kind of like it 7/10

sicknote - seizure


----------



## Muzukashi

flapsandwich said:


> AugZF - Bugloss II: sounds weird and sends me to another place for 2 minutes, kind of like it 7/10
> 
> sicknote - seizure



Ermmm, really not my kind of thing, well good video though haha. 4/10 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-SLiRyJAVE


----------



## MDMAhead

Muzukashi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-SLiRyJAVE



Didn't do anything for me at all. This is basically just an annoying hard house track with an annoying dubstep breakdown in the middle. *2/10*.




Vince Watson - Mystical Rhythm


----------



## maxxsskip

Vince Watson - Mystical Rhythm[/QUOTE]

Not really my thing, it is pretty chill though def can groove to it 6/10

If you like the chill Liquid Stranger - Bombaclaad Star


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

maxxsskip said:


> Vince Watson - Mystical Rhythm



Not really my thing, it is pretty chill though def can groove to it 6/10

If you like the chill Liquid Stranger - Bombaclaad Star[/QUOTE]

A pretty decent track, although I don't know if I'd call it chillstep. It seems to be more influenced by ragga-jungle and such. A little more variety and energy (even the downtempo kind) would be nice. 5/10

Kahn - Helter Skelter


----------



## DJKAOS

Euphoric Noise

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6u6pjjcMsnU


----------



## Albion

levictus said:


> Kahn - Helter Skelter



It worked very well as a mood piece...Gets under the skin alright...But I wasn't a fan of the mood it evoked. Kinda felt like a dark psychedelic thought loop. One of those tracks that leave you feeling weird...4/10...But only because I didn't like the vibe.


Coven - Wake You Up


----------



## Cyanoide

JSPete said:


> Coven - Wake You Up



Beautiful and well made track. I don't usually like vocals in electronic music but here the vocals were actually the best part. I would have preferred the track to have stayed a bit more "chilly", the massive dubstep basslines were a bit too much for me. The "chilly" parts were the best, I really enjoyed them. 7/10

Braincell - Star Dust


----------



## StarOceanHouse

This is what you call good full on. This track takes you through a journey with the melody changes throughout the track. Quite an epic track. This actually sounds like what you would hear during the transitional state from goa to psy as this had a few elements that remind me of goa. 

9/10

Psykovsky and Furious - Cat Returns


----------



## Te0X2t

7.8, perfect for rolling!!!! I would love to try this song out the next time I roll! But being sober and hearing it is a little much I won't lie, if I were rolling it'd be a 10/10.

Shapeshifter - One: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNK96nZk0Hk 

Amazing DnB song, great both sober and rolling.


----------



## webbykevin

3 out of 10 for shapeshifter, a bit to skittish for me, production value is ok but the rhythm is a just too disjointed.

My track to submit is vibe tribe lfobia http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ste6zXEIlSo

On an acid come up on a really good sound system this gets me pumped.


----------



## lee85

6-10 not personally my thing but I think it would sound awesome if you were out in a club and bouncing around!

Dexplict - Bullacake: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3C28zfacFfI

Possible a bit of a Marmite tune for some, sounds amazing out on a big system


----------



## joe90

The melody was a bit nursery Rhyme for me but it wasn't overly offputting its ok 5 would possibly be an 8 if I was on k k k k k k  k k

This Mortal Coil - 16 Days Gathering Dust

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0ioEa4f9n0


----------



## fakeplastictrees4

^^ 
 not bad reminds me of something you would hear in an underground 90s gothic club. like electronic bauhaus. but not exactly something I'd go for.

7/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0ioEa4f9n0

DubFX - Made


----------



## Ondine

fakeplastictrees4 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0ioEa4f9n0
> 
> DubFX - Made


 
Guessing this is the song you meant to post: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oexMlqPyRj0

Love the genre blending. The tempo sits real well.. I could see it as a dance track (maybe with a few more bpm) or something to just chill and listen too. Reggae-esque tunes like this always seem really uplifting and cheerful to me... probably because they are.

7/10


Teams vs. Star Slinger - The Yes Strut


----------



## shluckey

cool video pretty chill track 7.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVgehLqwNUc


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

shluckey said:


> cool video pretty chill track 7.5/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVgehLqwNUc



That was all right. I would enjoy this at an alcohol based club/party. 6/10 

Trentemøller - The Forest


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> Trentemøller - The Forest


lush deep vibes. id describe this track as "sexy", sexy as fuck. diggin the percussion, giving it a lil glitchy-ness. very good *7.75/10*

Terre Thaemlitz - She's Hard


----------



## Lucid420

JoeTheStoner said:


> Terre Thaemlitz - She's Hard


 
I don't have much to say about it but I just don't really like it. It never got to me, sorry . 5/10 Because it's not terrible.

Keith Hummel- Dub Reggae

Also check out that guy's other music!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

That was excellent! He's got incredible talent. That's something I'd like to get into. 9/10

Kevin Yost - Jazz Escape


----------



## plexx92

Daedelus- Fates Say

4/10

Didn't like it really. But I would listen to it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q71QKqchmiY


----------



## oxymoron310

> Daedelus- Fates Say
> 4/10
> 
> Didn't like it really. But I would listen to it.


You had the wrong link for Daedelus - Fates say.
But I looked it up and I give it a 5/10 
The beat was hypnotic, but it had a creepy vibe.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfgBYQfZSr0
 Godsmack - Moon Baby


----------



## salban

oxymoron310 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfgBYQfZSr0
> Godsmack - Moon Baby



Technically its good, but aesthetically it doesn't push any of the right buttons for me. 2/10

Next up:

New Navy - Zimbabwe (Flume Remix)


----------



## Jean-Paul

it's pretty, in a generic way. 2.5/10

panda bear-i'm not http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bc3SsiE_I4&feature=related


----------



## salban

dude! who doesn't like panda bear?! 10 out of 10

Whaddaya guys give this: Beni - My Love See's You


----------



## Etna

3.5 to Beni

 Boys Noize - Shine Shine 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51K0DQm94xw


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Etna said:


> Boys Noize - Shine Shine


hmm had to find another link for that song. pretty cool, not typical electro house. its really good, im surprised. *7.5/10*

The Miracles Club - Light of Love (The Whendays Ecstasy Remix)


----------



## panic in paradise

^.....9 !

Download - Bell Ringoor


----------



## ricardo08

6/10 enjoyed but got kinda repetitive for me. definitely more interesting and dynamic than most other tunes i've heard from this genre. kinda idm vibe going on.

Wasp Ashtray - Burial


----------



## asphixiations

Nice is a pretty layed back tune


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPzz4ZgWE4Y


----------



## Cyanoide

asphixiations said:


> Nice is a pretty layed back tune
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPzz4ZgWE4Y



Not really my cup of tea, the bassline was kind of annoying, the percussion was cool and some of the effects too. But the bassline just ruined it for me. 2/10

Hallucinogen - Gamma Goblins (It's Turles All The Way Down Mix)

The remix is done by Ott...


----------



## D n A

Cyanoide said:


> Not really my cup of tea, the bassline was kind of annoying, the percussion was cool and some of the effects too. But the bassline just ruined it for me. 2/10
> 
> Hallucinogen - Gamma Goblins (It's Turles All The Way Down Mix)
> 
> The remix is done by Ott...


8.5/10... very nice. Definitely checking out the Ott remix, I can see how he'd work well with this track. 


This has been stuck in my head all day.
Break - Don't Look Down (ft.Calyx & Teebee)


----------



## tremours

pretty good, i didnt realy like the begining but as it went on it got better.

Nachtmahr - I Believe In Blood
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqY2ZKa3ZHQ&feature=BFa&list=FL6jhVAs6f-yJiWA1zi8nTKg&lf=mh_lolz

can anyone reccomend some good french electro-clash


----------



## Albion

glitter_kiss said:


> pretty good, i didnt realy like the begining but as it went on it got better.
> 
> Nachtmahr - I Believe In Blood
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqY2ZKa3ZHQ&feature=BFa&list=FL6jhVAs6f-yJiWA1zi8nTKg&lf=mh_lolz
> 
> can anyone reccomend some good french electro-clash



Great if you like hardcore beats with a dark industrial theme. I don't ever choose to listen to this kind of stuff but I enjoyed it more than I expected. 7/10

Hell Interface (Boards of Canada) - Midas Touch Remix


----------



## JoeTheStoner

JSPete said:


> Hell Interface (Boards of Canada) - Midas Touch Remix



fuckin love it, props for being a remix that doesn't make me wish to hear the original. *8/10*

SALEM - "BETTER OFF ALONE" (Atari Teenage Riot Remix)


----------



## xtcnation

4/10, really not my thing, the bass sounds monster though

Delilah - Go, S.P.Y Remix: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OUsoU7GBto&feature=share cant stop listening to this. Would be amazing peaking on mdma.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

that was pretty cool but it seemed a bit too bland for liquid. sounds a bit commercial. the vocals were great though, so points for that 

6/10

Freescha - Church Music


----------



## Cyanoide

StarOceanHouse said:


> that was pretty cool but it seemed a bit too bland for liquid. sounds a bit commercial. the vocals were great though, so points for that
> 
> 6/10
> 
> Freescha - Church Music



Nice and mellow track, I really liked the melody. I liked it most until about 3:00, when there were more layers of melodies that weren't as good as in the beginning of the track. Still all in all, a solid track. 7/10

Carbon Based Lifeforms - Silent Running


----------



## Albion

StarOceanHouse said:


> that was pretty cool but it seemed a bit too bland for liquid. sounds a bit commercial. the vocals were great though, so points for that
> 
> 6/10
> 
> Freescha - Church Music




You like Freescha too?


I actually never thought I'd find anyone else. Brilliant!


----------



## Djeu

Cyanoide said:


> Nice and mellow track, I really liked the melody. I liked it most until about 3:00, when there were more layers of melodies that weren't as good as in the beginning of the track. Still all in all, a solid track. 7/10
> 
> Carbon Based Lifeforms - Silent Running



I wasn't really feeling this. I can really get into some ambient stuff but this just wasn't doing it for me. I think it wasn't interesting enough for active listening but not chilled enough to be relaxing. 4/10

Louderbach - Grace (Anxiety)


----------



## Engage

The chances of two random people being in the same headspace to appreciate the same song are astronomical.
Therefore, I was quite taken aback when I found your choice of song for this thread to be among the brightest
stars in the firmament of human achievement: 11/10


God Moving Over The Face of The Waters ~ Moby


----------



## sl1p609

xtcnation said:


> Concord Dawn - Morning Light
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TW__7lqo2E




Brought Back So Much DNB Memories

Here a Tune to Pass Along ( DNB CLASSIC ) 
http://youtu.be/Z8NokNkrlOQ
*[ Ed Rush & Optical - Alien Girl ]*


----------



## Engage

The chances of two random people being in the same headspace to appreciate the same song are astronomical.
Therefore, I was quite taken aback when I found your choice of song for this thread to be among the brightest
stars in the firmament of human achievement: 11/10

"Avril 14th" by Aphex Twin


----------



## Cyanoide

Engage said:


> The chances of two random people being in the same headspace to appreciate the same song are astronomical.
> Therefore, I was quite taken aback when I found your choice of song for this thread to be among the brightest
> stars in the firmament of human achievement: 11/10
> 
> "Avril 14th" by Aphex Twin



I liked the track. Mellow and hypnotic, very stylish ambient. If I listen to music when meditating this is the kind of music I listen to. The track was a bit too long, I don't have any problems with tracks as long as this (or even longer), but for a 20+ min track I would maybe have hoped for the track to "evolve" a bit more, so the track would be like a storytelling. Still, very good. 7/10

Intersperse - Equanimity


----------



## Djeu

Cyanoide said:


> I liked the track. Mellow and hypnotic, very stylish ambient. If I listen to music when meditating this is the kind of music I listen to. The track was a bit too long, I don't have any problems with tracks as long as this (or even longer), but for a 20+ min track I would maybe have hoped for the track to "evolve" a bit more, so the track would be like a storytelling. Still, very good. 7/10
> 
> Intersperse - Equanimity



This track was okay. I'm not convinced by the combo of ambient/ethereal vibe with drum and bass percussion. It took me back to a simpler era of electronic music, which was reinforced by the incredibly old school video. Overall this audiovisual experience evoked in me a profound sense of nostalgia, although I can't really put my finger on where I've heard these sounds before. I guess this could be regarded as a kind of achievement. 6/10

Darkstar - Thugged Out 9


----------



## Cyc

Yeh it was ok. 6/10 

Fucking fuck!


----------



## Cyanoide

Cyc said:


> Yeh it was ok. 6/10
> 
> Fucking fuck!



I had to listen to the track two times. The first time I was too distracted by the video to focus on the track...Tbh this is probably the worst track I've ever rated here. I actually listened to it a third time, really trying to find anything good in it but couldn't. Annoying baseline, annoying melody, annoying vocals. Just an annoying track from the beginning to the end. I'm sorry but I have to give it 1/10

Now let's go old school:

X-Dream - Do You Believe?


----------



## StarOceanHouse

cyc, I hope that was a joke because that was so awful....lol


The, x-dream is just another one of those tracks that gives you an idea on how goa trance started to dabble into the more "psy" trance sound. I mean this track has almost all the qualities of a psytrance track with the exception of the rolling bass. It was quite driving and the melody was quite progressive in the truest sense. 

8/10

Olivier Giacomotto - Guacamoli


----------



## ricardo08

Never been able to get into house music of any kind. Think it's the continuous thumping beat, and the disappointing drops. Maybe i just haven't heard enough of it. 6/10.

Dub Phizix and Skeptical feat Strategy - Marka


----------



## Cyanoide

This thread need more action. Post tracks people! 

I don't listen to this kind of stuff but I liked the track, but not the vocals. If it would have been without the annoying vocals I would have given it a much higher score. Fat bassline, groovy track, quite dark atmosphere which I liked. 6/10

Pitch Black -Ape to Angel (Bluetech Remix)


----------



## TheAppleCore

^ Very smooth and refined.  8/10


The Flashbulb - Beebs


----------



## Nurse Bloop

i love the flashbulb and that song as well. saw him in an abandoned fire station once, he's great live

Pantha Du Prince - The Splendour


----------



## StarOceanHouse

well, I'm a sucker for harps. That was quite beautiful. The sound was quite minimal with an essence of harmony. 10/10

konflict - roadblock


----------



## laxxguyy

StarOceanHouse said:


> well, I'm a sucker for harps. That was quite beautiful. The sound was quite minimal with an essence of harmony. 10/10
> 
> konflict - roadblock



I liked the part at 2.18, not bad at all. however, its just not my style. 6/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubRu70CRHEc


----------



## madaxeturkey

decent, a little repetitive for my tastes, but it had a ok beat. 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lh1v4NBbcvk


----------



## Engage

At first I was like, 'meh, another 'weird' glitchy, lo fi, beat oreinted song'.
Nothing clever to add to that. I thought it, then gave it a shot and found a decent, though not mind blowing track.
Not sure if it's going into the Borglike Music Collection I have, but it's on the radar, thanks.

Oops, forgot the rating. 6.5/10


Autechre - Gantz Graf
I always hear people say every song is repetitive so...
The video looks better on big screen, with a DVD.


----------



## Cyc

Cyanoide said:


> I had to listen to the track two times. The first time I was too distracted by the video to focus on the track...Tbh this is probably the worst track I've ever rated here. I actually listened to it a third time, really trying to find anything good in it but couldn't. Annoying baseline, annoying melody, annoying vocals. Just an annoying track from the beginning to the end. I'm sorry but I have to give it 1/10





			
				StarOceanHouse said:
			
		

> cyc, I hope that was a joke because that was so awful....lol



Hey, if it makes Kenickie's list of Summer Jamz how bad can it really be?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Engage said:


> Autechre - Gantz Graf
> I always hear people say every song is repetitive so...
> The video looks better on big screen, with a DVD.



sounds like a track with the guts ripped out and replaced with mechanical banging electronic hearts. raw. *7/10*

Perc - My Head Is Slowly Exploding (Ancient Methods Remix)


----------



## Cyanoide

JoeTheStoner said:


> sounds like a track with the guts ripped out and replaced with mechanical banging electronic hearts. raw. *7/10*
> 
> Perc - My Head Is Slowly Exploding (Ancient Methods Remix)



Cool track. Dark and moody, had a strong industrial edge to it. I don't why but there's was a shamanistic feel to it, hypnotic stuff. 7/10

Chi-A.D. - Blue Effect


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Pretty heavy driving goa track. This is another one of those crossover genres from goa to psy. Though you can still hear the ethereal influences from goa.

9/10

Spoonbill - Wonkball


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

StarOceanHouse said:


> Pretty heavy driving goa track. This is another one of those crossover genres from goa to psy. Though you can still hear the ethereal influences from goa.
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Spoonbill - Wonkball



That was interesting, but it didn't really catch my attention. I guess I am in bad mood.  5/10

Pet Shop Boys - Go West


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

levictus said:


> That was interesting, but it didn't really catch my attention. I guess I am in bad mood.  5/10
> 
> Pet Shop Boys - Go West


 
Not my cup of tea at all I am afraid, I have nothing against gay people but that is way to gay for my liking so 1/10 I am afraid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5thteH8sa50&list=UUZxmqIoVvMZzDdhrkPRaUeQ&index=1&feature=plcp

Rare Unknown Jump Up DnB Dubplate.


----------



## kroniic

Not a bad song, at all. Don't mind some DNB, nice heavy bass in it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os5XQM57J48&ob=av3n


----------



## StarOceanHouse

That track was quite pumpin. While electro house isn't normally my cup of tea, I could probably get down to it. They synths were a bit cheesy for my taste but all around it isn't such a bad track. 6/10

Insect Elektrika - Ass Jumping On Ass (Maksim Dark remix)


----------



## Rocksteady3232

Bit dark for my taste, but I cant hate. 5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY-GOD1j5kw&feature=related


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Rocksteady3232 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY-GOD1j5kw&feature=related


hmm, can't really get into this. the production is clean, just not a fan of this style of dubstep. *5/10*

E.R.P - into the distance.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> hmm, can't really get into this. the production is clean, just not a fan of this style of dubstep. *5/10*
> 
> E.R.P - into the distance.



I am digging this. For some reason, this track reminds me of the early 2000s.  7/10

Primal Scream - Higher Than The Sun (Battersea Shield Mix)


----------



## Audiotwist

levictus said:


> I am digging this. For some reason, this track reminds me of the early 2000s.  7/10
> 
> Primal Scream - Higher Than The Sun (Battersea Shield Mix)


Listening to this and i'm expecting a crazy bassline to drop, heh. It's good though, real trippy stuff. 6/10




D-Block & S-Te-Fan - Crank

%)


----------



## MR beans

Audiotwist said:


> Listening to this and i'm expecting a crazy bassline to drop, heh. It's good though, real trippy stuff. 6/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-Block & S-Te-Fan - Crank
> 
> %)



that crank lyrics don't reach me but other then that i have appreciated. 6/10



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOrXAPLpOkk


----------



## Audiotwist

MR beans said:


> that crank lyrics don't reach me but other then that i have appreciated. 6/10
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOrXAPLpOkk


Yeah I don't really like them either, too cheesy.

6/10 for your track, 8/10 if it was around 10-20bpm faster. I love stuff like this.


Tatanka - Amphetamine/Free Spirit


----------



## MR beans

Audiotwist said:


> Yeah I don't really like them either, too cheesy.
> 
> 6/10 for your track, 8/10 if it was around 10-20bpm faster. I love stuff like this.
> 
> 
> Tatanka - Amphetamine/Free Spirit




I like for shure, cool beat i feel the vibe 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN3mphsRVcs


----------



## StarOceanHouse

It was a little too brostepish for me. Sounds like the producer is trying too hard to make a skrillex track. the breakdown at 2:12 was pretty nice however so points for that. 6/10

Alwoods - Psychedelic Dream


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

StarOceanHouse said:


> It was a little too brostepish for me. Sounds like the producer is trying too hard to make a skrillex track. the breakdown at 2:12 was pretty nice however so points for that. 6/10
> 
> Alwoods - Psychedelic Dream



I like the 'progressive' build-up and subtle layering. While I don't listen to psytrance as much as I used, I will always enjoy good psychedelic music. 8/10

High Contrast - The Road Goes On Forever


----------



## Rocksteady3232

I like this...not usually a DnB guy, but I like this.  7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFYf7C-kvQo&feature=related


----------



## Audiotwist

Rocksteady3232 said:


> I like this...not usually a DnB guy, but I like this.  7/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFYf7C-kvQo&feature=related


Too calm for me, but well produced. 6/10


Showtek - Wanna Fuck (Walt Remix)

^ 4:20 onwards is my favourite part.


----------



## vinyljunky

Never really been a fan of hardstyle but quite like this 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0dpiFfXcrw 

uk vibes!


----------



## Noodle

@Audiotwist:


3/10, but only because I am over that particular formula for sound.  It is at least 20 years on and tired--to me.  


@vinyljunkie: 

2/10 That ish sounds like a lot of the unsigned stuff coming out of grimey little cities like Philly and Baltimore.  There isn't anything UK about it to me except the accent.  

*Machinedrum - U Don't Survive*


----------



## vinyljunky

@ Noodle ....and the fact that its all been produced in the uk and its uk funky?? 
Americans will never fully understand our underground dance music scene. 
tho i do like your song choice.


----------



## Rocksteady3232

Noodle said:


> @Audiotwist:
> 
> 
> 3/10, but only because I am over that particular formula for sound.  It is at least 20 years on and tired--to me.
> 
> 
> @vinyljunkie:
> 
> 2/10 That ish sounds like a lot of the unsigned stuff coming out of grimey little cities like Philly and Baltimore.  There isn't anything UK about it to me except the accent.
> 
> *Machinedrum - U Don't Survive*



I like this minus that clacking snare, I guess is what it is...that sound is just too flat and abrasive for me. 4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_x7DFmgX8M


----------



## e92

Rocksteady3232 said:


> I like this minus that clacking snare, I guess is what it is...that sound is just too flat and abrasive for me. 4/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_x7DFmgX8M


6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlqZFRGt5Bs drops @ 2:50 for you impatient fuckers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGP6gRPcy8s - my personal favorite right now


----------



## StarOceanHouse

e92 said:


> 6/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlqZFRGt5Bs drops @ 2:50 for you impatient fuckers


It was ok but nothing really stood out for me. I guess I tend to get bored of trance.



e92 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGP6gRPcy8s - my personal favorite right now



Great track by Joey. He's always been on of my favorite producers and it shows that he can produce quality tracks. The infusion of classical music and electro house never sounded better. 8/10

I still miss his jackin house tracks though. I hope when the popularity for electro house dies down he comes back to his roots:

Mario Fabriani - Good God Almighty


----------



## Noodle

I'm only making an observation based on some of the unsigned/underground stuff coming out of those two East Coast cities.

That sound isn't unique is all I am saying. Funk is an American specialty, believe you me.


----------



## Noodle

> Mario Fabriani - Good God Almighty



6/10

I would enjoy this over a proper system if I were in the mood for that particular sound.

Here is one for you > Aki Bergen ft. Lazarusman - Get Better ( ... )


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Noodle said:


> Aki Bergen ft. Lazarusman - Get Better ( ... )



im sure SOH will dig this. allow me toss in my 2cents. great, deep, lounge vibes. like the vocals too. i can see this playing when the sun is going down and your just chillin at an outdoor shindig and you're not feeling that great but this comes on and you're like fuck it! when does it get better ?! it gets better right now! dope track. *7.5/10*

Future Beat Alliance - Freeform


----------



## Djeu

JoeTheStoner said:


> im sure SOH will dig this. allow me toss in my 2cents. great, deep, lounge vibes. like the vocals too. i can see this playing when the sun is going down and your just chillin at an outdoor shindig and you're not feeling that great but this comes on and you're like fuck it! when does it get better ?! it gets better right now! dope track. *7.5/10*
> 
> Future Beat Alliance - Freeform



This felt a little soulless. There was something rather naive about it. It belt up and broke down in a rather formulaic and dated way, and some of the synths were slightly cheesy. I'm not sure if you've ever watched one of those video tours of a building that's been mocked up in a 3d architecture program, but it sounds just like the music they tend to play during those. *4/10*

Funkystepz - Dirty Dutch


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ never saw a video tour _of a building that's been mocked up in a 3d architecture program_, but i can kinda see what u mean by it.



Djeu said:


> Funkystepz - Dirty Dutch


yea, i fuck with everything from hyperdub, this is no different. exactly as the title says, funky, funky as hell, original and colorful.  *7/10*

Agony Forces - Atom Vanguard Oscar Mulero Remix


----------



## StarOceanHouse

that was quite good. It has the eerie dark minimal sound that I've been getting into lately. 8/10

Random Rab - The Spice


----------



## JoeTheStoner

StarOceanHouse said:


> Random Rab - The Spice


damn, fucking sexy! i could melt away to this. love how it incorporates that vocal sample, very hypnotic. *8/10*

Unknown Artist - Rave 02


----------



## xHippiexchildx

JoeTheStoner said:


> damn, fucking sexy! i could melt away to this. love how it incorporates that vocal sample, very hypnotic. *8/10*
> 
> Unknown Artist - Rave 02



Ehh, sorry, not my type. 1/10 

I like music that brings out emotions.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pmc_nX7coAs


----------



## Rocksteady3232

xHippiexchildx said:


> Ehh, sorry, not my type. 1/10
> 
> I like music that brings out emotions.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pmc_nX7coAs



Gabriel & Dresden are dooooope! Got to see them last year in D.C. They killed it! Trance is not necessarily my favorite music, but I like it and I like this song! 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DB-3-TVjrxU This is IMO easily one of the best electronic songs ever made.  I cant believe how good these guys are live!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Rocksteady3232 said:


> Gabriel & Dresden are dooooope! Got to see them last year in D.C. They killed it! Trance is not necessarily my favorite music, but I like it and I like this song! 8/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DB-3-TVjrxU This is IMO easily one of the best electronic songs ever made.  I cant believe how good these guys are live!



I've am not really a big fan of post-"I'm the Supervisor" Infected Mushroom, but this track was actually decent. You can definitely feel all the stand-out elements that have made IM's music special. 7/10

I am going to bed the rules a little and post another IM track:

Infected Mushroom - Drop Out


----------



## Bomboclat

6/10
I think I would have liked an instrumental better. Infected Mushroom is nice, but idk, never really been that into 'em.

Shanti Roots & Scheibosan - Yoni 

One of my all time favorite tracks. Took me forever to get a copy of it.


----------



## Flow

Bomboclat said:


> 6/10
> I think I would have liked an instrumental better. Infected Mushroom is nice, but idk, never really been that into 'em.
> 
> Shanti Roots & Scheibosan - Yoni
> 
> One of my all time favorite tracks. Took me forever to get a copy of it.



8/10, I love downtempo music, and Indian music as well! Some parts are a little drawn out but good song for the most part 

Sweater Beats - Like That (Make You Feel)

Real smooth and relaxing song. Dunno if it'll be your cup of tea but I really enjoy it~


----------



## Bomboclat

8/10
Really enjoyed that. Nice relaxing tune with a good pick up vibe.

Calibre - Steptoe 
Liquid Drumstep. Who knew?!


----------



## panic in paradise

i like that kind of stuff 8/10
too late!

Edit: ... 8/10 Bombaclot - I love Dub.

Chris & Cosey - Smell The Roses


----------



## JoeTheStoner

panic in paradise said:


> Chris & Cosey - Smell The Roses



just amazing vibes, there's some new schoolers that shall remain nameless who i can tell totally bit this style. my favorite part is the vocals *8/10*

White Car - Now We Continue (Heinrich Mueller Continuum)


----------



## panic in paradise

nice 7.5/10

yeah the lyrics to that song changed my life, not the source of my rose obsession 
but the meaning to me is hypnotic in itself.
~
Vox Populi! - Fassle


----------



## Cyanoide

panic in paradise said:


> nice 7.5/10
> 
> yeah the lyrics to that song changed my life, not the source of my rose obsession
> but the meaning to me is hypnotic in itself.
> ~
> 
> Vox Populi! - Fassle



Quite dark and gloomy, I liked the atmosphere. Hypnotic sound, although I'm not sure if I would have liked it more without the vocals or not. 6,5/10

Man With No Name Presents Yogy & Grey One - Big Troubles In Outer Space (Oforia Remix)


----------



## Djeu

Cyanoide said:


> Quite dark and gloomy, I liked the atmosphere. Hypnotic sound, although I'm not sure if I would have liked it more without the vocals or not. 6,5/10
> 
> Man With No Name Presents Yogy & Grey One - Big Troubles In Outer Space (Oforia Remix)



This was a fairly pleasant listening experience. I've never been that keen on the bass in this type of music, the thing that kicks in at 1:02 just sounds really dumb to me, but at the top end there were some pretty melodies, good variety and nice transitions. 6/10

TFSOL - Papua New Guinea (Simian Mix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Djeu said:


> TFSOL - Papua New Guinea (Simian Mix)


love the original plus the evol intent and hc remix of this track. simian remix i haven't heard before, interesting take on the original, to slow it down. its cool. i dig the mellowed out vibe. *7/10*

Anton Zap - Clarksville


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> love the original plus the evol intent and hc remix of this track. simian remix i haven't heard before, interesting take on the original, to slow it down. its cool. i dig the mellowed out vibe. *7/10*
> 
> Anton Zap - Clarksville



Mindblowing! %) The is exactly the way I like my EDM - calm, cerebral and upbeat! *10/10*

Anna Karney - Urban Complex


----------



## Djeu

levictus said:


> Mindblowing! %) The is exactly the way I like my EDM - calm, cerebral and upbeat! *10/10*
> 
> Anna Karney - Urban Complex



This took me back! I'm a big fan of all the Maxis soundtracks, they've all got a nice energetic, jazzy feel. Very good accompaniment to the games. 6/10 

Bonobo - Kong


----------



## Slain

Djeu said:


> This took me back! I'm a big fan of all the Maxis soundtracks, they've all got a nice energetic, jazzy feel. Very good accompaniment to the games. 6/10
> 
> Bonobo - Kong



Wow, how strangely perfect for this very moment. I've recently installed neons under my bed, giving the room a very cool lighting scheme, and this track and music in particular was very fitting; just chilling out in my room, neons alternating colors from warm red to deep blue and so on and so forth. 

9/10 

DJ Falcon & Thomas Bangalter - Together


----------



## Cyanoide

Slain said:


> Wow, how strangely perfect for this very moment. I've recently installed neons under my bed, giving the room a very cool lighting scheme, and this track and music in particular was very fitting; just chilling out in my room, neons alternating colors from warm red to deep blue and so on and so forth.
> 
> 9/10
> 
> DJ Falcon & Thomas Bangalter - Together



Quite repetitive track, I would have wanted more variation. Repetitive tracks can be good in certain genres, e.g. Techno, but this track became boring quite fast. It was also a bit too uplifting for me, too much "disco" in it. 5/10

Samadhi - Android


----------



## Djeu

Cyanoide said:


> Quite repetitive track, I would have wanted more variation. Repetitive tracks can be good in certain genres, e.g. Techno, but this track became boring quite fast. It was also a bit too uplifting for me, too much "disco" in it. 5/10
> 
> Samadhi - Android



I'm afraid I really don't see the attraction in these type of tracks. It's high energy but it doesn't get me at all pumped up. I just feel exhausted. All those wierd buzzing noises and whizzy sounds and no real melody. 3/10

Sticky - Jumeirah Riddim


----------



## m4gnus

Djeu said:


> I'm afraid I really don't see the attraction in these type of tracks. It's high energy but it doesn't get me at all pumped up. I just feel exhausted. All those wierd buzzing noises and whizzy sounds and no real melody. 3/10
> 
> Sticky - Jumeirah Riddim



It's pretty nice actually, though there aren't many variations in it - it works. 7/10. 

Next:  Muzarco & Nir Shoshani - Stringer Bell (Marc Marzenit Life Cycles Remix) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6ozYdgn9Hg


----------



## Butterwood

m4gnus said:


> Next:  Muzarco & Nir Shoshani - Stringer Bell (Marc Marzenit Life Cycles Remix)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6ozYdgn9Hg



i like it alot  8/10

Julian Creance - Heatwave (muttonheadz remix)


----------



## XTCity

Butterwood said:


> i like it alot  8/10
> 
> Julian Creance - Heatwave (muttonheadz remix)



Not my usual type of music, but I'm definitely not complaining.
7/10

Not sure how many of you will like this type of music. But in a club it sends you scatty - It's literally impossible not to skank to this.
https://soundcloud.com/slickshoota/heartbreak-elmo-slick-shoota


----------



## Bomboclat

8/10
Love juke/footwork. All the 160 work coming out as of late is killer. Check out my juke/footwerk thread, youll enjoy some of the work in there.

813 - Erotica (Om Unit Remix)


----------



## superelephant

Bomboclat said:


> 8/10
> Love juke/footwork. All the 160 work coming out as of late is killer. Check out my juke/footwerk thread, youll enjoy some of the work in there.
> 
> 813 - Erotica (Om Unit Remix)


7/10
not bad, thoroughly enjoyed around the 2 minute mark. 

909 Day ~ John Frusciante


----------



## Jean-Paul

shit, soz. "electronic music" forum here.


----------



## superelephant

soz 		

  Nonsensical internet slang term for "sorry", used by illiterate morons who for some reason substitute a “z” for “rry”, the latter of which would take an entire quarter of a second to type out.

http://johnfrusciante.com/
first sentence under recent history.


----------



## Contained

I'll give it a 7/10. Not usually my style, but I enjoyed it. I liked the samples he threw in.

And with that I shall leave you with Space Jesus.

http://soundcloud.com/spacejesus/book-one


----------



## georgewc2001

Really not my style...track seemed to be a little all over the place.  I've had a hard time getting into anything that's dubstep or dubstepish.  I'll give it a 4/10 for variety.  I posted the following track on the other thread...it's been categorized as dubstep and if all dubstep sounded this way, I'd be a huge fan.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5_qybtKDoM

Minnesota - Stardust


----------



## Bomboclat

One of Minnesota's best songs!
8/10

Kinzy - Tree Tops
Slow start but an amazing song, his best IMO.


----------



## m4gnus

Bomboclat said:


> Kinzy - Tree Tops
> Slow start but an amazing song, his best IMO.



I think it takes waay too long to get started, and it's really not my type at all. It's boring and it's mostly the sounds making the music, not the composition of them. It is some cool sounds though. I'll give it 5/10

Next: Marc Pollen - The Ark of Noah (Robert Solva remix) http://soundcloud.com/robert-solva/marc-pollen-the-ark-of-noah


----------



## Bomboclat

I liked the beat but it started to bore me a bit. The last section was great though.
6/10

Danny Scrilla - X


----------



## StarOceanHouse

holy shit, that was dope. that is some sinister psystep right there. if more dubstep sounded like this, i'd probably listen to it more often.

10/10

Alwoods - Voice of Sherwood


----------



## plexx92

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0xMLDwDImI


----------



## XTCity

plexx92 said:


> 7/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0xMLDwDImI



Think it would be good if I was tripping or something.
On a sober head I probably wouldnt really listen to it.
4/10

Jamie xx & Gil Scott Heron - NY Is Killing Me
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7c3wRzUUjs&feature=relmfu
enjoy x


----------



## Bomboclat

8/10
Classic track! Been diggin that tune for years!

Joe Syntax - Mogadishu


----------



## hussellor

not a d+b fan so this doesn't appeal to me, 5/10

heard derrick may play this and lost my shit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALsHox5sYCk


----------



## Bomboclat

Classic track. 7/10

Fracture - Bad Habit (Om Unit VIP)
Taking footwork to the next level


----------



## hussellor

haha, again not really a style that i like but pretty decent 6/10
sorry to post another old track but just stumbled on this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=216WHfHbscg


----------



## justinsayno

^ 3 / 10
sounds like shop muzac to me..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=II4wJzNc8P0&feature=related


----------



## Bomboclat

God that was awful. 1/10

Sleepyhead - Summer Lovin'


----------



## StarOceanHouse

That was pretty coo. before i heard the vocals, i thought': hey, this music would be great for an R&B track. :D 

7/10

Extrawelt - Fernweh


----------



## Cristiano Ronaldo

7/10 funky, decent minimal, crisp sounds

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceDljpEbbQU

Robbie rivera-move move


----------



## m4gnus

Oh, that was terrible. 2/10

Next; Red Mystery - Jetlands (Ron Flatter & Nick D-Lite edit) Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEB2sYEMhd4


----------



## Dumbnut

m4gnus said:


> Oh, that was terrible. 2/10
> 
> Next; Red Mystery - Jetlands (Ron Flatter & Nick D-Lite edit) Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEB2sYEMhd4



Nice chillin song man, i give it a 7/10.

Deadmau5 - Slip http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn5MglF01iA 

Just can't get enough of it! it makes me go so fucking above haha


----------



## Utahrd

cool for the first 40 seconds, and then after that it's like, if this were playing at a show, people would be shuffling around, as in not dancing.
1.5/10 

and so I propose  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPHBppXNgaM

I need more music like this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MqAVSy4480
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOuxTQpxawc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jc13nzHozug    glad this got bumped.


----------



## Dumbnut

I guess i honestly would dance to that too, i liked it man 6.5/10

Mord Fustang - Lick The Rainbow http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wkC8vWbFm8 makes me pretty happy too


----------



## Cristiano Ronaldo

^Ford mustang: 10/10 reminded me of Porter Robinson, good electro house with some dubstep type-shit up in der 2, good shyt bro

DJ Peligro-Mueve esa Nalgota


----------



## Dumbnut

Not my style bro, but i give it a 5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2GSyQBdeEQ some good dubstep type-shit bro im pretty high


----------



## Bomboclat

0/10
god that was awful. RIP Pendulum

Coleman - Home


----------



## Dumbnut

Is that even Electronic Music? Thought this was Electronic Music Discussion forum, did not like it at all 0/10.

Mimosa - When Will We Learn http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0AueBCNngw

Im really diggin this right now


----------



## DeepMedi

^ 3/10

Mount Kimbie - Taps

Such a nice vibe


----------



## Bomboclat

Loooooooove me some Kimbie! Not one of his best songs, imo, but still a masterpiece!
7/10

This ones an old favorite of mine. Probably one of my favorite tracks of all time. and wow to believe this track is ~20 years old. 

Kenny Dope - Get On Down


----------



## DeepMedi

Don't know if this thread is strictly EDM posts (since it's in the EMD section) but 8/10

Now let's take a step back with some dnb...

Omni Trio - First Contact


----------



## Bomboclat

That track I posted was all sample work made by electronics. Its EDM.

Oh boy you are tickling my fancy, deepmedi, that was one of the first DnB tracks I ever heard/fell in love with. And that was before it was used in Grand Theft Auto.
10/10
Goddamn I love that track.

Lenzman - Rags to Riches 
Keeping the DnB vibe rollin


----------



## DeepMedi

Seems like you know your stuff Bombo

9/10

Let's take it into the jungle...
Kenny Ken - Lalabella Special


----------



## Cristiano Ronaldo

7/10 meh, jungle sounds decent at raves but so hard to dance to, decent track

Alejandro Montero- Baby Round Round

Now for some good fresh house music!


----------



## DeepMedi

8/10

Now staying with the same genre that was just posted...

Sharam - Party All The Time


----------



## StarOceanHouse

it was a bit cheesy but it has so many elements from disco that I can't hate it. 7/10

Oliver Huntemann - Rikarda


----------



## DeepMedi

Not really a techno fan but that bassline 
8/10

Outerdub - Sephiroth


----------



## Bomboclat

I enjoyed that. A little soft for my tastes, but it had nice energy. Would be great in a sunrise set or the opening of a dub/dnb transition mix.
7/10

Moresounds - Analog Steak (Danny Scrilla Remix)
Two of my favorite producers at the moment. Champion sound.


----------



## DeepMedi

Different from my tastes but it's alright. 
7/10

Girl Unit - Wut
Let's get sluggish up in here


----------



## panic in paradise

^4/10
maybe ill try again later.


 Grimes - Vanessa  

post quote from the film in the video with your rating, and ill be your friend..


----------



## DeepMedi

3/10

TMSV & DJ Madd - Difference


----------



## justinsayno

^ 7 out of ten.
nice, clean and tidy.
but not as good as skrillex [ joke! ]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQAP7GePIqQ&feature=related


----------



## vinyljunky

^5/10  not my style at all 


Jungle vibez! 
Serum- Deadly Venom
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBMMB59tX9Y


----------



## justinsayno

5/10

i grew up listening to d&b, but it became pointless after i discovered breakcore

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4N0OiS7uzY&feature=related


----------



## ricardo08

Breakcore's too scatty and intense for me. Makes my brain feel like it's having a seizure. Can appreciate the talent that goes into producing it though, 5/10.

Space Dimension Controller - Journey To The Core Of The Unknown Sphere


----------



## BottleDryer

^4/10, just not my style at all , too "old school" sounding, feels like I'm at some weird science convention in the late 80's.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdaAphK5cVY


----------



## Cyanoide

The track was on the verge of being too uplifting for me. There were some nice effects in the track, and an overall quite nice flow. The melody was just a bit too, well not altogether cheesy but too uplifting for me. A little darker edge in the track could have made it better. However the track was stylish in its own way though. 6/10

Mark Thibideau - Last Night


----------



## Dumbnut

7/10 Pretty nice man i liked it.

Hot Chip - I Feel Better (Max Cooper Remix) 

This guy is a genious seriously.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

No doubt. When I saw it was a remix by Max Cooper, I immediately knew this track would get a high rating. He never ceases to amazing me. This remix is incredible. The melodies bring feelings of nostalgia. I just love those deep pads and noise filtered saws. 10/10

Portishead - Roads (Max Cooper Remix)


----------



## Dumbnut

Oh god that song man. Those basses and the little guitar played in the background , what a great song man i love it. 11/10 

Kaskade - 4 AM (Adam K & Soha Remix)


----------



## DeepMedi

7/10

Only way I can listen to Kaskade. Brings me back to those late nights in the LA coliseum.


Kryptic Minds - Badman VIP

Still can't get over how amazing this track is.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

That was a groovy epic dubstep track. I could get into dubstep if they had more tracks like this. 7/10

Roni Size - Brown Paper Bag


----------



## Albion

^ Classic tune! Really solid dnb. 9/10

38.45 (A Thievery Number) - Thievery Corporation


----------



## Cyanoide

5/10

The track itself was OK but I didn't like the vocals. Unfortunately they ruined the track.

Danilo Schneider - Straight


----------



## StarOceanHouse

that track was gave me a sense of infinite bliss. hypnotic and dreamy... 8/10

Tess Wassila - Broken


----------



## tender lamb shank

^delicious! very calming. 7.5/10

I can't get enough of this banger right here:


----------



## Dumbnut

Nice, Seven Lions its always good , 7.5/10

Strong goosebumps on this one

Pig & Dan - Tears of a Clown (Max Cooper Remix)


----------



## Cyanoide

The first part until 5:33 was very, very nice house. Deep and groovy, hypnotic and soulful. But after that it became a bit "distorted", the soulful and deep vibe was gone and it became somewhat noisy. 7/10

*Cosmosis - Deus (Benedictine Mix)*


----------



## Dumbnut

Well, im not into that fast paced style of beats, but imo i kinda liked it, not my style but i give it a 5/10.

This vocals are just so gorgeous, make me feel at peace with myself.


----------



## n2n

Love this track haven't heard it a while^


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I really wish they would remove the word "house" from their name. This isn't very housey. It sounds too much like trance. Not that it's a bad thing but still I couldn't get down to this. Whatever happen to the groovy soulful tunes that axwell used to put out? 

3/10

Freescha - Henry Hudson


----------



## DeepMedi

8/10
Has a Hayling feel to it.


----------



## crimsondestroyer

4/10- simply not my cup of tea. Nicely structured and easy on the ears, but there doesn't seem to be any drive or melody in that track. I need something with more intensity and evolution, like this...


----------



## DeepMedi

0/10
Sorry, can't stand brostep. And what you talking about, no melody? Without Mala, the song you posted would have never been created.


----------



## rizmatter

crimsondestroyer said:


> 4/10- simply not my cup of tea. Nicely structured and easy on the ears, but there doesn't seem to be any drive or melody in that track. I need something with more intensity and evolution, like this...



Brostep ? 
All you kiddies need schooling on real dubstep. All this annoying noise drives me mad.
The real music came straight out of London, where i'm from. Spaced out + weighty basslines complimented by masterful percussion is what dub / bass music is all about.
I still remember the early DMZ days like they were yesterday.

P.s respect to the medi head putting liv different vip on there. The guy knows]

oh + heres my 2 cents  : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzvO-SdZVK8&list=FLnlAK-dBghW2itopeygInJw&index=6&feature=plpp_video

(RANT)


----------



## DeepMedi

Ah DMZ, makes me want to go back to 2002. Btw riz, it's an electronic thread . Still a good song none-the-less. 

Anyways back onto subject.


----------



## rizmatter

DeepMedi said:


>


First plate i ever bought man ^ - respect! 

Please don't listen to song below unless you have high quality speakers and a subwoofer. Enjoy (and play it loud )


----------



## DeepMedi

10/10

Now for one of Loefah's lost dubs.


----------



## Mysterie

7/10 i like dub a lot, this song has some yummy noises but his voice puts me off a little and the song doesnt change much

Ultraista - Smalltalk (Four Tet Remix)


----------



## DeepMedi

Dubstep*
Sorry, pet peeve of mine. Dub is another genre of music. I used "dubs" as in dubplates.

7/10 
Four Tet always throws out a nice vibe in his music.


----------



## lady grey

I'm not really 'into' dubstep but if i were this is what i would listen to... 7/10. 

This is new so can't find it on youtube but here's the soundcloud link;
http://soundcloud.com/selftitledmag/michna-titanium-glaciers


----------



## *IRISH*

Jkenzo is a badman! Big tune, taken from the minimal Monday show??? Yunx is dance floor masher ay! I love toast on the mic brings the vibs!

Saw them both awhile back, they dropped Kryptic Minds - Badman VIP place went fuckin mental real mosh pit business! Anything by Kryptic minds is fine with me


----------



## Dumbnut

Deep bass and groovy, totally my style. 8/10

Now lets get minimal boyyy


----------



## Slid

...


----------



## fabriclondon

Dumbnut said:


> Deep bass and groovy, totally my style. 8/10
> 
> Now lets get minimal boyyy



I'm diggin that. I luuuvs me some minimal. 8/10


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

go0d stuff 7/10

what a video


----------



## StarOceanHouse

this actually sounds like the beginning of a trance track. It just sounded like the music was about to go somewhere but it never did. There doesn't seem to be a main melody in the track. The melody seems to go on and on. cool video though 

4/10

Perfect Stranger - Monolith


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

makes me wanna relapse on some x

7/10

this is dubstep


----------



## Dumbnut

Damn that song just makes me bang my head so fucking hard 7/10






sorry if i post only minimal but this shit is the shit


----------



## fabriclondon

I love Extrawelt. song above 8/10. Here is another one keeping it on the minimal tip.


----------



## Dumbnut

I love that song. I can watch that leopard all day long 10/10. Lets change a bit now what about this


----------



## escapist

Bauur - Harlem Shake

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qV0LHCHf-pE


----------



## euphoria

^nice beat, I would def give it 5 stars considering what its doing to my ass and my back right now :D



I very rarely listen to the radio/top 40 type music so I had never heard this song til I was somehow led to it on my internet travels today. and fell in love with the story and the song. i always thought rihanna had a kickass voice but just dont dig most of her musical styles. Wish she would sing for some hip hop or trance songs like this remix of "We found love". The video is fucking amazing....


----------



## panic in paradise

8


----------



## StarOceanHouse

10/10 I mean do I need to explain why? 

Perfect Stranger - No 1


----------



## vinyljunky

6/10 not really my style but good none the less,
4 points / spectrasoul  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08H-UwTAxc4


----------



## Dumbnut

Rubbish. 2/10


----------



## plmar

Dumbnut said:


> Rubbish. 2/10


5/10, don't really like that LFOing synth
nice beat though


----------



## n2n

Albion said:


> ^ Classic tune! Really solid dnb. 9/10
> 
> 38.45 (A Thievery Number) - Thievery Corporation



Nor a fan, way to slow for me.


----------



## vinyljunky

your heads fucked mate!


----------



## plmar

@ n2n 6/10


----------



## alasdairm

^ i give that 2/10 for being a dissonant, disjointed wall of noise.

bamboo forest - toast






alasdair


----------



## laugh

8/10. takes me back to the infected mushroom days or early prodigy...






ps god damn grimes is sexy
pps that minilogue tune is sound


----------



## n2n

Laugh ^ I like this one 8.5/10


----------



## plmar

@ n2n 6/10


----------



## laugh

^ 6 from 10 too noisy/bubsteppy for me...would be good on a head full of crystal, i must be getting old...


----------



## shishigami

^ Really like the feel on it 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akkFGNgQtGc&feature=related


----------



## plmar

4/10, not feeling that 

I just found this last night, instant favourite


----------



## laugh

5 - sounds bjorke-ish...

just saw this on rage this morning, pretty different. check the smurfs table cloth haha!


----------



## fabriclondon

8/10. I dig it.

Haven't heard Shpongle in ages, figured I would post some.


----------



## laugh

Shpongle is always gonna get at least a 9 from me!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

That was dope. This is some funky techy deep house right here.

9/10

Liquid Soul - Devotion


----------



## escapist

^ 8/10, very good, I've never really listened to much progressive. Might have to start checking more out now...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0Js7zd4m60


----------



## Dumbnut

^oh god, i dig that shit hard yo 9/10


----------



## escapist

^ 10/10, never heard of this before. Thanks!

purely uplifting vibes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rM_O1aftso


----------



## plmar

escapist said:


> ^ 10/10, never heard of this before. Thanks!
> 
> purely uplifting vibes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rM_O1aftso



7/10, love hearing stuff like that at night


----------



## laugh

i think its gotta be electronic plmar  i haven't heard pantera since school...5 from me, takes me back to my angsty years. 
do you like sepultura?

y'all probably heard this before now...that kimeko tune reminded of this one for some reason...

Oliver $ - Doin Ya Thang.


----------



## plmar

laugh said:


> *i think its gotta be electronic plmar*  i haven't heard pantera since school...5 from me, takes me back to my angsty years.
> do you like sepultura?
> 
> y'all probably heard this before now...that kimeko tune reminded of this one for some reason...


my bad, I forgot non electronic was separate
and sepultura? Yeah, their early stuff is great.


----------



## alasdairm

^ 9/10. seminal track from an outstanding band. saw them live at the greek in berkeley a few years ago and it was amazing.

next up:






alasdair


----------



## Dumbnut

Super Acid Mario for me haha i just dropped 1 hour ago 

my turn:


----------



## escapist

^ Like, Max Cooper is one of my favourite producers right now. Nice guy too!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0wYZ9hS0zc


----------



## 2after909

escapist said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0wYZ9hS0zc


7/10

http://youtu.be/NSmpAofWpwg


----------



## escapist

^ Love that! Just checked out more from them, good stuff.

I'm seeing this guy do a live set on Saturday. So Hyped! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReTU0HMfBFg


----------



## laugh

^ use the insert vid tab, looks like a piece of film to insert clips, second from right 

yeh solid fantasy, 8 from 10, had me bopping.






ps @ plmar - you missed Doin Ya Thang


----------



## shishigami

6/10, good but very much not what i'm in the mood for.


----------



## laugh

yeh not bad - 6 - could picture ket freaks getting funky to it.

disco?


----------



## 2after909

^^^ ridiculous vid, funny stuff. "more energy" sample is also cool. 7/10.

[video=youtube_share;pHUByjVEQ2g]http://youtu.be/pHUByjVEQ2g[/video]


----------



## Dumbnut

Meh, not my cup of tea 4/10.






Chillinnn as fuck.


----------



## escapist

^ Can't go wrong with Phaeleh, really, can you?


----------



## n2n

^ I like it alot (dumb & dumber voice)


----------



## my worst enemy

^ Not bad at all. Deephouseish with a lot of soul in it. Im usualy picky when it comes to house but this stuff is alive n kicking. Still though, i need heavyer stuff to get my booty on the floor. 7/8!


----------



## n2n

^ me gusta alot 

this one is eargmasic >


----------



## nastypoker

^^ Nice bass, bookmarked.


----------



## 2after909

^^^ not for me, 3/10. i also don't understand how it relates to a drug hangover.


----------



## absolute123

> Loco Dice - "Carthago"




It's nice one.
I would give it 8/10...!

absolute music


----------



## escapist




----------



## rizmatter

^ 10 / 10 - If you don't have good speakers or a sub don't bother listenin to that.

Ok heres some dirty UK techno that i don't expect any of you to understand; Because it seems most of you here are over the age of 16 and still listen to dnb (which died along time ago. i'm sorry)


----------



## Dumbnut

I simply don't get it 4/10 just not my taste.


----------



## escapist

8/10 - Max Cooper never fails to impress.


----------



## junglejuice

Off to the Archive with ya!

:D


----------

